# Funbags



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Stages:*
































































































Untitled by C.A.N.
IMG_0150 by kyle.lipsey
Untitled by C.A.N.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

move asher to the living room, we're moving in!! 
lol
now you need me to print you a sticker of a switch box that says 'switches get bitches'


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

I'd totally let you guys. We could split rent and it'd be so cheap


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

rent would be cheap.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

Lets all just get a house. Hopefully you won't have to buy any more axles Chris







haha. I love the idea of your car sitting on rockers


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yes! cant wait to see it all installed


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Awarof4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_Lets all just get a house. Hopefully you won't have to buy any more axles Chris







haha. I love the idea of your car sitting on rockers









I have 2 OEM axles for back up right now. Picked them up for $35 dollars I couldn't resist! 
So excited guys. I hate my car right now, its so ugly.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_Lets all just get a house. 


I'm in, let me get a hold of my attorney for the divorce cause the wife would kill me haha. 

Chris---What management did you say you were getting????


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Funbags (thepirate)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Funbags (TimKouch)*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

How funny or messed up would it be if we all got divorced so we could live together and work on cars....I think it would be safe to say we have a major car obsession problem! haha
Management:
Viair 400 Dual Pack
3gal alum Tank
SMc Watertraps
Dakota Digital Gauge
AVS 7-Switchbox
Pressure switch and relays
Fittings PAck
SMc airline
Accuair Manifold


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i'd be down for a divorce to live in a house with a select few of ya.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

this just got real **** lol. Maybe opening a shop would be a better idea haha. It'd be a lot less ****


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

No ****.
I think you should all move to TAMPA FLORIDA!
If that happened though I think half the traffic would die on this site.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

I didnt enter into the last legal form of slavery yet (Marriage) so ill be down to FL soon


----------



## REXone (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_No ****.
I think you should all move to TAMPA FLORIDA!


i say you all do one better and move down to miami. we have the highest concentration of hot mami's per population you know







that means you can all dump your wives and upgrade... (or you could bring her with i suppose

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








)
nice setup btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when is it all going in?


_Modified by REXone at 9:59 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (REXone)*

I use to live in Coral Springs. Its to crowded down there.








Its hopefully going on at the end of the month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_No ****.
I think you should all move to TAMPA FLORIDA!
If that happened though I think half the traffic would die on this site.









My plan is to move to Florida, I keep hunting for jobs down there, since the G/F won't let me move back to Arizona!! You have a kid and they get some control of you haha.
Can't wait to see these bags on!!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

we're moving to florida as well.. been looking around at jobs and the such, but it seems the newspapers suck for that kind of ****. I think its more of a 'go get it' type of attitude.. 
so i've been calling companies relating to my field and seeing what is up.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

where in Florida are you looking to move? I see Chris is from Tampa, is that the area you're headed to? I just check worthless sites like Monster.com, etc. I was looking at Sarasota since my family has had a place on Siesta Key since I was a fetus.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah, going to be right around where Chris is at now.
I've looked at the tampa bay newspapers, careerbuilder, monster. there is stuff, but doesnt seem like many ppl really use them. My field is more of a word of mouth. My fiance's field you'd find in a newspaper.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

Maybe I'll look up towards Tampa, although it's only an hour north. I have a degree in business and history, maybe I'll take a medical terminology class and be a pharmaceutical rep. Seems like a promising career in Florida. Plus my mom did that for a long time and it's a good job. That'd be sweet if the B5 forum moved to Florida haha, it'd make for some sweet meets.
What is your field? Sorry for not knowing everyone, I've finally decided to step out of the midwest and LOA and stop lurking haha. 
Sorry Chris for taking your thread off topic haha.


_Modified by colinisneat at 10:07 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

uh ohhhh, excited to see this


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*

Its all good. 
Everyone should move down


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Did the bags show up yet? I've been looking into the HPS bags a lot lately.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

Bags and struts are being assembled. Santi said they should be here the beginning of next week. This Sunday I'm heading over to his place so we can work on the management and get all that stuff out of the way then that Saturday (30th) bags and struts are going on. I'll have some pics up next week of the work we do Sunday







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

im very excited to see these on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope all goes well with them


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (audi-quattro 2.8)*

is this done yet????


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubmob_vr6)*

ahhh. cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111!!0ne!!!!eleventy


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_ahhh. cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111!!0ne!!!!eleventy
'
see that chris, the talk of a mad man. gibba gabba


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubmob_vr6)*

Tomorrow morning work will begin. I painted my wheels tonight...nothing ground breaking but I like it. Stay tuned for picTARS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yo gabba gabba!


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

Looks like your gonna beat me to it, I got my managment done just waing
on bagyard to arrive


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (upperlevel2120)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upperlevel2120* »_Looks like your gonna beat me to it, I got my managment done just waing
on bagyard to arrive









I don't have my struts or bags either







Hopefully this week. We planned that install for Saturday (30th).

_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_yo gabba gabba!

My son loves this show. I sat down one day and watched it Jack Black was on and it was pretty funny.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

They've had so many people on there. My fav was Biz Markie lol, and the party in my tummy lol. The first time I heard it my buddy had it for his daughter and was playing it in his car which had a system. I couldn't believe how hard those beats hit haha.


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
I don't have my struts or bags either







Hopefully this week. We planned that install for Saturday (30th)..
 I just ordered mine this past Monday, and the turn around time is 6-8 weeks


----------



## Trent-quattro (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (upperlevel2120)*

**** fest the first half of the thread


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Trent-quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trent-quattro* »_**** fest the first half of the thread









Don't be jealous you can live there too








Update/Progress Pics.








































































So the tank, manifold, and compressor is done. We are gonna have to build the floor up about an 1" so I can have full use of my trunk. So this coming Saturday we are running power wires, installing the valves, the switch box, the gauge, and hopefully fingers crossed the struts and bags. We'll see how hard Santi partied the night before.








Side note he had a silver B6 on 18" RS' there when I pulled up. I guess he was finishing the trunk...this car made me feel funny in my pants....he was rockin a wood grain Porsche steering wheel it was soooooooo clean. Stupid rutard me didn't snap any photos.
Tonight when I got home I pulled my camera from my car and dropped it out of the bag...the lens snapped off!! Hopefully my warranty will cover it.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ask nic, it doesnt. his mom dropped his, camera shop said 'tough'


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

I bought mine at Best Buy and I paid an extra $100 for the warranty. It better be covered.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*









this controller is awesome dude. youll love it. wish i woulda gotten it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Didn't go with that...I have a 7 switch box. It was a hell of a lot cheaper. I may later on down the road get the Autopilot gauge and switch box.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what broke on the camera, was it the plastic piece on the lens.. or the piece on the body ?
if its the lens then it is not covered, i have the same warranty it is body only


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm trying to have my new set up installed by the end of Feb and make it down to FL for Winterjam.
I haven't started on re-designing the rears yet though, so it's unlikely.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

This car is going to look gay on air....


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

chris' car looks gay already, this should really add the giant **** logo to the car.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

Both of you are just jealous! Especially you Lukas








Taj let me know if you make it down. I was suppose to go with the wife to NC that weekend but I don't know if its gonna happen now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*









probably coulda gone to home depot or lowes and bought a toilet seat















looks good bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

The whole time he was cutting it out thats all I could think of. haha^^


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

lol whatever! youll be jelous when i got the biturbo a6 as a second car!
dont even ask me to ride in it


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (lukasss)*

whats with that piece o crap white bubaru in the background?! haha.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

That belonged to one of his friends. He pulled it in the garage to raise the coils in the rear.


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (thepirate)*

progress is the trunk looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
extremely jealous.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_He pulled it in the garage to raise the coils in the rear.

Subaru owners.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

when i think of subaru owners, I think of 17yr old kids that think just because they drive a subaru the are ken block. lol. now i hope noone gets all pissy about that statement, but hey im not the one who makes the stereotypes.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

haha that makes me glad I sold my WRX. The prices were coming down on them so all the ricers and kids who are Ken Block wannabe's are starting to buy them up.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (colinisneat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_haha that makes me glad I sold my WRX. The prices were coming down on them so all the ricers and kids who are Ken Block wannabe's are starting to buy them up.

Im so happy ken block left subaru and is now with ford. I always see these kids wearing all his monster fuel/subaru gear and im like "dude, you know he's with ford now right" and the common response is "no he's not, he'd never leave subaru"


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Ken Block is on Top Gear this season. James May gets to take a ride with him








Saturday Saturday Saturday! GET HERE ALL READY. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (thepirate)*

awesome! can't wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Ken Block is on Top Gear this season. James May gets to take a ride with him








Saturday Saturday Saturday! GET HERE ALL READY. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Except "this season" is actually a few seasons back in UK terms







Oh, and did you see the Ferrari FXX take the track in the first episode? MY GOD! 
ok back on topics, bags, yayyyy.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Everything but the trunk floor was installed last night. I drove it home and it drove amazing! Felt like being on stock suspension.
Santi took pics while we worked since my camera broke. So this morning I took a couple "teaser" photos with the wife's PNS.

























Right now I'm on stock size tires and I have 13mm spacers in the front and 20mm in the rear so the wheels are preventing it from going any lower.
Today while Santi finishes the trunk I'm gonna finish the Merc wheels and put them on if all goes as planned....stay tuned.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i cant wait to move down there.. the complex looks like our old one up here.. oh do i miss living away from the ****ing inlaws.
car looks good christopher.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice. post trunk shots please.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow, those....those steelies look good on the black lol. Looking good topher.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

The car looks great!!!


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Get that thing on the ground








You plan on doing anything about the upper control arms hitting?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

weak, go lower


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_weak, go lower


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

Don't know if I'm gonna do anything with the upper control arms right now. The rears could be dropped about 2 more inches if I cut the strut mount.
I'd like to get lower but right now its not a priority. I don't want to be stuck somewhere with the frame on the ground since I drive it every day. Yeah yeah I'm a pu$$y.
I'm just happy to be low and I'm really happy I can go up and down whenever I want








So got the Merc wheels mounted and paint. I went out with Santi and we took some rolling shots and still shots I'll post them as soon as he e-mails them to me.
On the drive over to Orlando I lost my other washer cap http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and on the drive home I lost one of my AMG center caps


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lmao.. you keep losing **** from that car and some homeless guy on i4 is gonna be able to build their own audi.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

haha more power to that homeless guy when we meet him.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haha.. on a serious note chris, i'm moving in.. i'll bring my own sofa to sleep on and pay you well each month.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

For real! Its kind of annoying...haha
Crap photo with my PNS. I'll get some better ones later.
Kind of sucks about those stupid c-arms...I wish the front was like 2 inches lower...oh well.
































Just gotta find some carpet for the trunk and everything will be all set.



_Modified by thepirate at 6:19 PM 1/31/2010_


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

nice and nice. at least you have all year to dial in the setup tho. it will be lower haha.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the creme looks pretty sick homeboy


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Thanks dude.
I'm not gonna lie its pretty freakin' awesome hitting switches at red lights and watching people go "wtf??"


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Thanks dude.
I'm not gonna lie its pretty freakin' awesome hitting switches at red lights and watching people go "wtf??"


been telling you that since day 1. trunk looks nice dude. notch out those CA's now.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

drool drool drool. So nice Chris, I love the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

i want rolling shots with rear pooped up. and please get the front lowwer.
looks good though brotha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

looks really awesome chris, congrats


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kish0000)*

Love it!!! can ya do it on my TT now?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i can, if you buy it and bring it over.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

LAWLS


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

dang, your wheel color is close to my color. Since I basically admitted my color for my RS's I'll just let the cat out of the bag. I'm doing Tan on the face, light tan though, black bolts, polished lips, polished barrels, and polished hex caps. I love the car it looks perfect!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

damn was looking into a tan set of rs' !! haha


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

is that as low as you can go without cutting the raintray? 
did ou cut the little rubber bump stop on top of the upper controlarm? 
i herd it can get you at least another 1/2 inch


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

^^ true


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_damn was looking into a tan set of rs' !! haha

haha I had this color picked out since I got them, incase I didn't do full polish. 
Rolling shots please!!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

*NO* rolling shots please!! Dont want to see another axle broken


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

dopeeee


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

This looks amazing chris. I really like the wheel color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I'm glad you can get low now without breaking sh*t








I wish I could make it down for winterjam but my bank account isn't feeling it and my new setup isn't nearly done


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

ughhhhhh love the cream wheels..... i think i need to change my underwear now. looking so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

You guys will see rolling shots soon lol. 
Awesome pics on the way for sure.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (lukasss)*

I like your choice on the digital gauge. 
I might go with no gauges at all.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_
I wish I could make it down for winterjam but my bank account isn't feeling it and my new setup isn't nearly done

is this the 19" setup you were talking about before?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (upperlevel2120)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upperlevel2120* »_is that as low as you can go without cutting the raintray? 
did ou cut the little rubber bump stop on top of the upper controlarm? 
i herd it can get you at least another 1/2 inch

I cut the rubber on top of the c-arms off. Honestly I thought it would be lower in the front because the Mason-Tech strut was 2 inches shorter than the stock strut. When I air it out I can hear the c-arms hit the fender. The rear is an easy fix. I can cut off some of the strut mount.
Also the picture is kind of deceiving because his driveway kind of slants down at the front. 
I'm happy either way. The ride is nice I enjoy being able to control the height whenever I want. I obviously have some stance issues to work but for now its golden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

I like it a lot.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

crappy iphone pic
still doesnt do the car justice. 
just so you can see it looks a tad different without the slant of the driveway


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (lukasss)*

looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

Thanks Lukas! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Man I wish Santi would get those rollers to me already! That one under the bridge looked sick.


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*

loving every bit of it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (lukasss)*

cream is creamtastic


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

excited for rolling shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and plz get that bish lower








(ps i had to make this comment now cause i couldnt see the pics well enough on my blackberry







)


_Modified by James Himself at 2:03 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_
is this the 19" setup you were talking about before?

yessir


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

I'm gonna work on the lower thing. The only thing that sucks is I can't roll with it to low...maybe I'll just always carry a spare pass. side axle in my trunk








I got my camera back from Best Buy today. I'm gonna have some more pics posted soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for all the compliments guys!


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Chris, your car rules. I love it









Just keeps getting better, cant wait to see where else you take it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Awarof4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_Chris, your car rules. I love it








Just keeps getting better, cant wait to see where else you take it.









Just work on getting it lower now....I'm a broke fool.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

looking good chris...im in for seeing some rolling pics too...
also cant wait to see the tank


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

whats the gtf height aired out in the front?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

******.. calling dr ******.. 
hehe
<3


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (upperlevel2120)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upperlevel2120* »_whats the gtf height aired out in the front?

22 1/4"...








Bobby who you calling names?? Not wittle ole me?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

thats not bad man. sounds low to me.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_thats not bad man. sounds low to me.









But when you have air, you have an obligation to be on the ground.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
But when you have air, you have an obligation to be on the ground.









agreed, if you are on air that frame had better touch the ground, or atleast be lower then you can drive at a static height


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

santi has an sti?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_santi has an sti?

I think Chris said it was one of his friends adjusting his coils.


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

such a pirate


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Zdriver)*

yeah yeah. I wouldn't drive this low my control arms literally rest on the fenders right now. Its one thing if they hit when you hit a bump its another thing to actually be sitting on them at all times.
I'm gonna work on getting it lower for sure I would just like another option I don't want to hack into the engine bay at all...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*








i drove my car at less then 21.5" how the hell are your control arms sitting on the fender at 3/4" more ?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_







i drove my car at less then 21.5" how the hell are your control arms sitting on the fender at 3/4" more ?

It obviously stops on something when I let all the air out of the bags. I'm not saying I couldn't drive it, just saying I wouldn't.
Mason-Tech's strut is 2" shorter than the stock strut I thought I was gonna be around 21" gtf in the front...
edit: I really just need to try and get under there to see what the hold up is. You don't think its the CVs on the sub-frame do you?



_Modified by thepirate at 6:14 PM 2/4/2010_


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*

I don't know if fwd is any different but I know my quattro axles had plenty of room all around.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_I don't know if fwd is any different but I know my quattro axles had plenty of room all around. 

I don't think its the axles really...Its gotta be the c-arms, I can actually hear them hit the fender.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

there isnt any way it is the c arms chris.. i rode lower then that, at h2o, without hitting my arms or riding on my arms, on tims wheels.
check to see if the bag isnt fully collapsing, that could be a hold up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

It definitely deflates all the way. The car comes to a stop and I can hear it hit something.
I'm not trying to turn this into a big dick competition or anything. I mainly got bags because I like the control I have not because I wanted to drag my ish on the ground....although it would be fun to do every now and then.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Tire size will effect actual height off the ground (giving a low gtf without the suspension work to back it), but come about 21", even small tires start hitting things. Control arms hitting will stop you, but they also bind at extreme angles, and that not only will stop you, but can cause the joints to snap and horrible things to happen, depending on vehicle speed. Upper arms also bind on the spring hats. Lower arms have clearance. CVs have plenty of room.
If the car still rolls, your arms are probably binding.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_Tire size will effect actual height off the ground (giving a low gtf without the suspension work to back it), but come about 21", even small tires start hitting things. Control arms hitting will stop you, but they also bind at extreme angles, and that not only will stop you, but can cause the joints to snap and horrible things to happen, depending on vehicle speed. Upper arms also bind on the spring hats. Lower arms have clearance. CVs have plenty of room.
If the car still rolls, your arms are probably binding.


No way is his arms binding before anyone elses who rides lower.
When Nic first got his ST's, he sat them at a certain height by just guessing, there are pictures where his front valance is literally, .5" off the ground. His car rode and still didnt sit on the control arms, as it had suspension movement.
If the bags are fully deflating when you let the air out, then that is your stopping point. The bags cant go lower then fully compressed.
You can spin the bag further down the coilover to go lower before it fully collapses, but you do loose some lift. It is a give or take in that area.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

I don't have bag over coils. 
I checked today when I heard the front hit and I still have 30psi in the bags....
Oh well. I honestly didn't set out to be on the ground (physically) I just wanted a nice ride and be able to go up and down whenever. I know there is a ton of people riding around lower than me on coils or whatever but that was not my original intent. 
Tire size would also make me sit lower, I'd only get smaller tires if I went with 18s thin tires look gooftastic on 17s.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
No way is his arms binding before anyone elses who rides lower.
When Nic first got his ST's, he sat them at a certain height by just guessing, there are pictures where his front valance is literally, .5" off the ground. His car rode and still didnt sit on the control arms, as it had suspension movement.
If the bags are fully deflating when you let the air out, then that is your stopping point. The bags cant go lower then fully compressed.
You can spin the bag further down the coilover to go lower before it fully collapses, but you do loose some lift. It is a give or take in that area.


for arguments sake, the middle section of the valence was actually on the ground, for the entire duration of my drive


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Sell me the Mason Techs for real cheap and start over


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_for arguments sake, the middle section of the valence was actually on the ground, for the entire duration of my drive









It doesn't count if you have a saggy valence.









_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Sell me the Mason Techs for real cheap and start over 








You crazy


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

I demand the Santi pics!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Oh well. I honestly didn't set out to be on the ground (physically) I just wanted a nice ride and be able to go up and down whenever. I know there is a ton of people riding around lower than me on coils or whatever but that was not my original intent. 

I think the car looks perfect.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

If the car didnt go any lower than it does now I think it would still look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But there isnt anything wrong with lowernessss


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

chris i need some better/ideally rolling pics...do eeeeeeeet


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_chris i need some better/ideally rolling pics...do eeeeeeeet

I need a new desktop wallpaper.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i need a profile pic for him in my iphone...lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My profile pic of him for my phone, is one of him naked when we stayed there..
yes chris, our secret is out


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahaha...fun boyz


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Yeah Geoff see what you missed!
Still waiting on Santi to send me the pics....that is one busy dude. His phone was off the hook the whole time we were doing the install.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya man i was thinking about that driving home...how i need some rolling shots


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Crappy cell pic. Notched strut towers, cut down bilstein struts & universal strut bags & rolling 18x8.5 215/35 tires. Hope I never blow another bag


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

more pics please


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (James Himself)*

I don't wanna high Jack the thread. Just giving some insight. 
Mines a daily driver. With all that done, the air'd up is suprisingly lower than most static drops. So I still hurt going over speed bumps & dips.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

chris, do we have your permission for some pics up in here


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (James Himself)*

Of course!
So did you cut up the bay or did you just notch the strut tower hat so the arms would push though...
If I just did that how much lower do you think I could get the front?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Of course!
So did you cut up the bay or did you just notch the strut tower hat so the arms would push though...
If I just did that how much lower do you think I could get the front?

I notched just for the arms. Might have got another 1" to 1.5"


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

Hmmm that may be my little project this weekend. Its much easier to replace a strut tower hat then it is to cover holes in an engine bay.
Sick avant by the way I've seen it a few times.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

Yeah I air hammered mine first. But didn't work like thought. 
What I should have done was let the arms knock on it over time to have a reference as where to cut. Now I'm gonna try to fit an S4 or passat cover on it to cover the holes up. 
If that doesn't fit properly I'll weld in some metal dome providing it has clearence from the hood to cover them.
I'm loving the vibe of your ride. That color flows so well on black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by JHanna79 at 2:18 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

Cutting my rain tray got me on the ground, working on the covers but the snow has gotten in the way. I really like your set-up though. If done right the cuts can be barely visible with the cover in.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (keeganhartman)*

When you say cover do you mean the battery cover? 
I'm gonna cut spots in the hat so it'll come down some more the lips on those things are pretty gnarly. I would really like to gain like an inch I'm not really trying to be on the ground just yet. I'd like to get a new daily beater first so the A4 can be a weekend/show cruiser.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

I've always been a fan of your car and to be honest I got little upset when I saw you are going with bags but boy, was I wrong!
Can't wait for Santi's pics.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

can someone post pics of the notched strut tower hat? i want to get the idea for this


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (James Himself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_can someone post pics of the notched strut tower hat? i want to get the idea for this

I got lost somewhere. What


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_
I got lost somewhere. What 

He's talking about a notched spring hat. Not a notched rain tray. When the upper control arms extend to a certain point they hit the hat that they're bolted to. 
I'll search my pics.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

I gotcha. It must've been the beer trying to make me over think. 
Sometimes I'm a genius when drunk.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_
Sometimes I'm a genius when drunk.









Whos not!


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (thepirate)*

Yeah I meant rain tray. I never thought about notching the hat first. Whatever works works i figure. Our cars sit kinda high on the ground up front.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

lol sorry, i just copied what someone else called it







did i mention your avant is absolutely amazing?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (James Himself)*

It's a daily beater really. I'm letting the wife drive it around now cause her 62 bug is in the body shop & 02 bug has got electrical issues.








it's on the books for the body shop after winterjam though. 


_Modified by JHanna79 at 12:47 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

You let the wife drive it??? Brave man


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_You let the wife drive it??? Brave man










what can I say. she likes hittin the switches and will not drive my mk2


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

All my wife said was, "Great now you look like a public transportation bus."








Hopefully be posting some new pics weather is finally clearing up...no more rain!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_All my wife said was, "Great now you look like a public transportation bus."








Hopefully be posting some new pics weather is finally clearing up...no more rain!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dude.. you are bitching about rain, we have like 4 feet of ****ing snow, i dont even know where my car is


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

yeah yeah. haha I feel for you Northern dudes for sure! 
Heres a few quick shots from tonight. It was pretty cold out especially with the wind blowing me around so I didn't wash it or anything, 3 weeks and no bath








I need some 10mm spacers if anyone has some, preferably hubcentric. I also have a set of 20mm ECS spacers for sale. PM me for price.


























_Modified by thepirate at 4:37 PM 2/10/2010_


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wish someone could make B5 great plates.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

car looks really good Chris.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we need to find you a new hood dooder.. after that crazy beat the hell out of yours with a hammer, but you probably shouldnt have slept with his wife


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for sleeping with peoples wives


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for sleeping with peoples wives

Don't spread rumors Nic thats how guys get in trouble with their wives!
I need some hood love for sure. I'm thinking about tackling it myself along with the front and rear bumpers.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Don't spread rumors Nic thats how guys get in trouble with their wives!
I need some hood love for sure. I'm thinking about tackling it myself along with the front and rear bumpers.

esther is already pissed about that air ride thing, whats some infidelity thrown on top ?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It will be worse when she confesses her infidelity with big daddy (me)


----------



## bbreeswine92 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

haha wont be able to find my car for the next month


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Don't spread rumors Nic thats how guys get in trouble with their wives!
I need some hood love for sure. I'm thinking about tackling it myself along with the *front* and rear bumpers.

How about a EURO facelift piece? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Yugoslavia!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yugoslavia!* »_
How about a EURO facelift piece? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You got one you wanna gave away?


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
You got one you wanna gave away?









Yea why not?








Seriously though, I guess I could bring one on the plane to FL this summer in exchange of a pair of 1-piece ambers or a NA Mk2 chrome front bumper.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Yugoslavia!)*

looks sick. hope to see it up north for some shows this season so I can shoot it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (livinzlyfe)*

















Went out and took some photos last night with some local dudes.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

awesome pics, the car looks great!! The wheel looks pretty flush in the rear!!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Car looks really good Chris. Makes me wish I wasnt going performance oriented with the car.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_awesome pics, the car looks great!! The wheel looks pretty flush in the rear!!

Yeah they are almost flush I'm gonna throw some 8 or 10mm spacers in there.
Bobby...me too


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

car looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I remember so long back when feerocknok posted a thread on audiforums about getting on air and you were saying how it just looks dumb and undrivable


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (aledelic42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aledelic42* »_car looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I remember so long back when feerocknok posted a thread on audiforums about getting on air and you were saying how it just looks dumb and undrivable









I know! haha then I came on the Tex and saw the light...haha
I can't get enough of slammed cars now. Not just lowered but slammed. I find myself on the mini-truckin sites a lot lately.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

i like that first pic a lot







the car looks soooooo good
i love looking at the mini truck websites, its fun to look at something different


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

chris the car is looking good. i think your next set of wheels should be staggered diamater. take advantage of your fwd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

I think his Merc wheels are staggered.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I think staggered diameters would look odd on an a4..


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know how much stagger till we start having ABS issues.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

its good within 3% difference...correct?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_its good within 3% difference...correct?

yefs


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

would 17s an 18s work?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

anything is possible.. i think it would look stupid, because you would have to have chubby tires up front, and skinny tires in the rear to compensate


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_anything is possible.. i think it would look stupid, because you would have to have chubby tires up front, and skinny tires in the rear to compensate

i believe 205/45/17 front and 215/40/18 rear would work and it wouldnt look too goofy either.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_
i believe 205/45/17 front and 215/40/18 rear would work and it wouldnt look too goofy either.

thats assuming they have the same width's.. chances are they will be double staggered


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i dont get why this would bother the abs sensors.
mk4 ppl run crazy sizes. staggered diamater. dbl staggered and what not. 
is there something different about the sensors in a fronttrack a4?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Chris, I will hopefully be joining you soon. I picked up some goodies


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_i dont get why this would bother the abs sensors.
mk4 ppl run crazy sizes. staggered diamater. dbl staggered and what not. 
is there something different about the sensors in a fronttrack a4?

we were talking about quattro
you can run whatever sizes you want on front trac


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_chris the car is looking good. i think your next set of wheels should be staggered diamater. take advantage of your fwd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i thought chris's car was an auto fronttrack....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

it is, idk if everyone else was talking about quattro, but i was


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

i would run the rears an inch bigger to eliminate the reverse rake. but thats just me. plus i really like staggered diamaters if the tire sizes are right
edit:sp


_Modified by TimKouch at 5:07 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

My wheels are staggered and I am fwd.
17x7.5 / 17x8.5 tire size is 215/40 on all four corners. There is a small amount of stretch on the rears the front has no stretch but it doesn't bother me or look hanus.
Keith I can't wait! What size is that tank? looks pretty gnarly and are you gonna put it in the spare tire compartment? 


_Modified by thepirate at 3:00 PM 2/15/2010_


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

deleted my post then realized I'm stupid. Could you still get me a shot of your rear tire? My wheels are 17x8.5 and 17x9.5, I think I'm going to run 205/45 in the front 215/45 in the rear but I'd like to see a pic of yours, if you don't mind. 


_Modified by colinisneat at 6:29 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_Chris, I will hopefully be joining you soon. I picked up some goodies

















Keef, we need to talk... Chris, pics of front up ass down please


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Awarof4)*

Brad the front up and ass down is not very impressive haha. I was gonna get some the other night but it look like weak sauce, I did however, get some of the ass in the air and the front down. Check the my favorite picture thread queef (







) started.
Colin. I have on floating around let me find it, when I get home I'll post it,


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Nice chris, car came out great. Hopefully Ill get to shake your hand sometime at a show this year


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

I'm gonna try and make it to SOWO. You should drive down, it'll be awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_My wheels are staggered and I am fwd.

_Modified by thepirate at 3:00 PM 2/15/2010_

staggered *diamaters* I.E. 17s up front 18s out back.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Best pic I have right now Colin. I can try and get a more direct picture tomorrow.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

Chris, thanks for the quick pic. If you get a chance to get another shot that'd be sweet. Just trying to lock down what tire sizes I want to go with. 

_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
staggered *diamaters* I.E. 17s up front 18s out back.









My buddy has that on his Corvette, 18x9.5 up front and 19x12.5's in the rear...then again it's a corvette. He also has 275's up front and 345's in the rear with a mini tub. I say no to staggered diameters on an Audi, that's just me though. If it can be pulled off with out a noticeably meatier tire up front then do it to it.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Keith I can't wait! What size is that tank? looks pretty gnarly and are you gonna put it in the spare tire compartment? 



Tank is a 5gal. I will be getting a dot approve pancake tank. The entire setup is over kill, just means it will pump up really fast. I might run the tank initially to get the system going but plan to change it once everything is up and running. I suspect this will be done in typical Keith(queef) fashion and have 2 or 3 setups that will change over time as I find what works best for my wants and needs haha.

_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_
Keef, we need to talk...

















I'm off Tuesday, buzz whenever, you gots my digits...


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I was talking about the ABS and traction control, since larger rear tires make it look like the front end is loosing traction.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
staggered *diamaters* I.E. 17s up front 18s out back.









Can't really see why anyone would like to do that on an Audi.
First of all I think it looks stränge and I also believe a big diffrence in rolling radius may 'eff up the TCS & ABS. 
I remember PVW's Elliot got some issues with the traction control after he went for 205/35 & 225/40 tires on a set of 8x18" Ronal R50s on his Mk5 TDI.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_









what size spacers are those in the rear/whats the final et?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_
i believe 205/45/17 front and 215/40/18 rear would work and it wouldnt look too goofy either.

checked these on the calculator a little while back and if i remember correct its 1.8% difference. if thats correct than its a go for double stagger.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_
checked these on the calculator a little while back and if i remember correct its 1.8% difference. if thats correct than its a go for double stagger.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

2.06% difference


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

For Colin.


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

i <3 your wheels so very much. if i had something with a flatter front i definitely wanted to go cream color


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Quote, originally posted by fbm93 » 
i believe 205/45/17 front and 215/40/18 rear would work and it wouldnt look too goofy either.


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_2.06% difference

saved!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_For Colin.

























Thanks!! I'm liking the pics, I've got more info for my decision. Those would look good on my fronts.


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

what size lines are you running to the bags?
Flow controls?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (upperlevel2120)*

I believe they are 1/4".
I have a stupid leak in my rear right pass. side.








Its nothing crazy but it doesn't hold pressure over night.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

check the line into the fitting. did you use airline cutter? or just *****? i know mine leaked because the cuts werent perfectly flat edges


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Well the elbow fitting was leaking. Then Santi pulled the line and pushed it back in so that stopped for a little bit. So just recently it started again. I notice it on the gauge when I drive, well I checked it and its not leaking there so maybe its at the fitting on the bag cause no where in the trunk is it leaking. I checked all the fittings with this stuff called "Snoop" we use it at my work to find leaky bottle valves.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Funbags (thepirate)*

Bought some 10mm spacers off ebay. Hubcentric really nice quality stuff and pretty cheap. Nevermind my poopy looking bumper I'm gonna try and fix the front and rear some time this week. Sand them down and shave the washer covers then they are getting painted.
Rears 8.5 wide at et20.



















_Modified by thepirate at 6:48 PM 3/13/2010_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Funbags (thepirate)*

Just perfect


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Funbags (.Mad Hatter.)*

yummm i like


----------



## j31izzle (Jan 7, 2002)

nice stuff here. do you guys know what are the thinnest spacers that are hubcentric for our cars?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (j31izzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j31izzle* »_nice stuff here. do you guys know what are the thinnest spacers that are hubcentric for our cars?

i havent seen anything less then 10mm's 
but i ran non hubcentric 10's without a problem.. just tighten the lug bolts with the wheel off the ground, it helps to center it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Yeah 10s are the lowest I have seen.
Thanks dudes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm gonna order the longer lugs tonight for the front spacers. I really want some new wheels though...I hate it when this crap happens I have a ton of stuff I want but no money and the wife and I are gonna try and go to Africa for a 2 week mission trip in Sept.....


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
...I hate it when this crap happens I have a ton of stuff I want but no money and the wife and I are gonna try and go to Africa for a 2 week mission trip in Sept.....



I feel you pain, but an Africa trip would be crazy fun

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_I hate it when this crap happens I have a ton of stuff I want but no money

I feel your pain. I have a lot of plans for my B5 but right now I am afraid to spend any money on "non-essential" things until I graduate and get a job. But when I do, watch out savings account.
The mission trip would be fun, my friend did that a few years back in Kenya and my g/f and I are thinking about doing something like that (well she is, I am just along for the ride)


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

Since I'm poor I started doing some body work...my hood is all smooth with no shine







Bumpers are next!
Thanks for the pic Keith! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*

A few pictures from a meet I went to yesterday....forgot my camera like a noob. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Local guy took these.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Your car is looking really good man!!! God, I want to move to Florida so bad.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Yeah yesterday was such a nice day. In the 80s with no humidity and a nice cool beach breeze.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Those pictures makes me miss Florida really bad!
Damn, we even still have snow on our backyard...
Are you still having probs. with your front driveaxles also after going air?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Yugoslavia!)*

Yeah axle is still vibrating







I've got to drive it at stock height the second I drop it down while driving the whole car starts shaking. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Yeah axle is still vibrating







I've got to drive it at stock height the second I drop it down while driving the whole car starts shaking. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

That really sucks, there must be a solution to your problem. 
Could this be similiar to what happens when you lower a Volkswagen A2 chassi with crazy angles on the driveshafts?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Yugoslavia!)*

Possibly but even when I'm not "slammed" it vibrates...if I set it to lets say race spring height it'll vibrate its really bad when I have a passenger its like the extra weight causes it.
I've taken it to shops they say everything looks normal the drive shaft isn't loose or anything...I'm tempted to buy a new upright and everything else that deals with suspension on that side.









Another picture I found from yesterday. My wheels look weird in the other pics maybe he over saturated them...

_Modified by thepirate at 4:58 PM 4/4/2010_

_Modified by thepirate at 5:00 PM 4/4/2010_


_Modified by thepirate at 5:02 PM 4/4/2010_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_










love this shot.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Yeah matt, I agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Yugoslavia!)*

have you called raxels?they may be able to help you.
car is fresh. personaly i would space the fronts more.
whats on the list for the body?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Fronts are gonna be spaced some I just have to order the lugs. I've got 13mm sitting at my parents house.
I'm fixing front and rear bumpers, gonna shave the washer holes, I'm also fixing all the nasty rock chips in the hood. I started working on the front bumper last night. I'm taking my time I've been kind of lazy about it...haha
The axle I blew up the first time was a raxle I'm gonna call Marty though and see if I can't get another one, they have a lifetime warranty.


_Modified by thepirate at 3:56 PM 4/5/2010_


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (thepirate)*

amazing car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

screw your palm trees brotha... but i love the car and i miss you 3. hope to make it down but you know the situation.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_they have a lifetime warranty.

_Modified by thepirate at 3:56 PM 4/5/2010_

my point


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Updates:
Primered my hood, no more birth mark. 
Picked up a front bumper with no support, Bobby and Nic seem to think I can't make it work...I'll take that as a challenge








Painted my valences, grills, and fog surround with truck bed liner, texture and toughness looks a million times better. 
So once the bumper gets done doing what its doing I'm gonna sand it down and primer it. Hopefully I'll have some extra cash soon so I can get it all painted!
Whats left on my "Honey Do List"
Rear bumper needs to be sanded and primered
Pass. side mirror needs some glass (also thinking about spraying the mirrors with the truck bed liner, don't worry its not nearly as textured as that one dudes car!)
Getting hood, bumpers resprayed
Fixing my pass side axle, hub, and wheel bearing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will take some pics once the front bumper is mounted.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*

































(uber rubbage dude)
Couldn't help myself she looked so pretty with the new primer on the hood...and I bedlined the mirrors, I was bored.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

love the fender sitting on the tire, it looks awesome. when are you gonna have everything painted and ready to go?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (James Himself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_love the fender sitting on the tire, it looks awesome. when are you gonna have everything painted and ready to go?

I was gonna finish the front bumper today but its raining cats and dogs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hopefully by the end of the month early May...I haven't even started on the rear bumper.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm still gonna save my front bumper for you dear!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is that rattle can primer chris?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Rattle can for the time being I was getting sick of the grey patch and I have a show to go to this weekend so I wanted it to be all one color. haha
Please do Bobby I could always use the extra bumper


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice, lol. i think i will sand and rattle can prime mine so it is at least one color.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

my bumpers really need the attention yours are getting/going to get....just putting that out there if your ever in the neighborhood.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

PM'd ya Chris


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_PM'd ya Chris









Replyed!









_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_my bumpers really need the attention yours are getting/going to get....just putting that out there if your ever in the neighborhood. 

Drive her down. I'll do work.

_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_nice, lol. i think i will sand and rattle can prime mine so it is at least one color. 

Well I was told today that the store bought rattle can primer sucks for plastic bumpers. So I'm not gonna spray mine until I get some really good primer.


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Painted my valences, grills, and fog surround with truck bed liner, texture and toughness looks a million times better. 


Pics? I thought about doing my grille surround with some but had a can of satin black so I never bothered.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Insomniac2100)*

I'll get you some tomorrow. They turned out awesome. I haven't put them back in the bumper yet still waiting for paint.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good lookin out chris...i may find a better one or bedliner it until i paint it! ha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you will probably end up regretting doing that **** in bedliner.. mine flaked off in a few months, and the stuff that didnt flake off was a real bitch to get off


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

This is where its at:








Bedliner is for trucks.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im messing with you guys about the bedliner...i will either do primer or texture. hell, i may like the texture so much i'll keep it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_This is where its at:








Bedliner is for trucks.









The paint is more tectured. It doesn't have that rough feel like bedliner. Its kind of like plasti-dip, I could peel it off if I wanted to.
Geoff you could just primer it with the can stuff until you find a decent bumper or go to an auto body paint shop and buy some primer there. Its a little costly though.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

the bumper is eventually being painted along with fenders and hood...i just want it different in the meantime.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Insomniac2100)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Insomniac2100* »_
Pics? I thought about doing my grille surround with some but had a can of satin black so I never bothered.

Here is a pic of the driver's side mirror. The lower grills look the same.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Funbags (thepirate)*









Mmmm shaved. 
Not finished but you get the idea.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Funbags (thepirate)*

what did you use? the bondo bumper epoxy i used started to crack and i re-did mine this weekend with nothing but plastic.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

geoff.. google Fuser or fusor, i forget how its spelled.. it uses a gun, whcih they sell as well.. its basically liquid ABS. from that point, you can call local audio shops or google ABS sheets.. buy acouple and cut to fit


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im using a spare mkIII bumper and welding around it...maybe i could use some fusor to fill in the gaps?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

fuser is used to bond things.. when dry, its like cement, then you can sand it smooth, filler the area, block it and prime


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

ah gotcha...ill have to pick some up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Funbags (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_what did you use? the bondo bumper epoxy i used started to crack and i re-did mine this weekend with nothing but plastic.

Its not made by Bondo its made by 3M and is made specifically for plastic bumpers. You want some give since the bumper gives, if its rock solid and the plastic shifts then it may crack or break like the JB Weld I used to hold the support to the bumper cover did.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Funbags (thepirate)*









Picture someone took at the show I went to Saturday...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Funbags (thepirate)*

i can vouch for fusor, its a pretty badass product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i need to shave my bumper, everyones doing it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Funbags (James Himself)*

where are you guys getting the fusor? home depot/rona?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

online.. you wont find it in a store. i use it to make abs stuff.. like kick panels, etc. when i worked on hotrods.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Funbags (James Himself)*

i hear that james. its on my to do list for this season as well.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Funbags (thepirate)*

A couple pictures a buddy of mine took:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks good chris. you gotta use aim more brotha. lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_looks good chris. you gotta use aim more brotha. lol

Yeah yeah...I was canoeing up and down a river all weekend.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Now it really looks like it's from FL.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Yugoslavia!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yugoslavia!* »_Now it really looks like it's from FL.









All white trashy?? haha
Yeah its gonna be lookin busted for a couple months. Stay tuned for some rollers....face down a$$ up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Steelies are back on...figured since my bumper and hood look like crap might as well match the wheels with the whole vibe


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

dude, your car is black.. why dont you spray bomb it, most people wont even notice.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

dupont perfect match brilliant black.

it actually sprays nice for a can.. do it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The guy painting my bumper said not to use the rattle can cheap stuff on plastic. He said it may cause problems when we go to paint it with the real stuff. 

Do it right once so you don't have to do it again!

Trust me I want to spray it real bad and say F it....


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you used primer from the can didnt you? that's just as bad.

if you spray it now, just go get SEM's bumper striper.. it takes it right off brother.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Alright, I'm sure this has been asked a few times. What product did you use while shaving your headlight washers? Evercoat something or other? Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

chris, cut those vertical slats out that the center vent goes into! i hate those damn things.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

In the bumper? I'm gonna put my grills back in once the bumper is painted. 

Update: 

Wheels are almost finished. I stripped the cream, polished the lips and painted the center a dark grey looks kind of like aviator grey. 

I also bought some new hubcentric rings and something fun for the lug bolts  

and I got some S4 sideskirts.:thumbup: 

My goal this summer is to get rid of my annoying CEL and other dash lights, relocate the ECU, cut my raintrays for the c-arms, and get some extra rear strut mounts so I can cut those and make the rear lower. Im also gonna finish the crap I already started, haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Alright, I'm sure this has been asked a few times. What product did you use while shaving your headlight washers? Evercoat something or other? Thanks! :thumbup:


 3M Bumper Epoxy. Its a two part epoxy and it works really good!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ya in the bumper. i guess your car is black so you wont see them, but mine are silver and they look terrible behind the grille. i shaved them and plan on getting a front mount soon...so it should look gooooood, lol.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah yeah boring old grey! I've only painted the front two and I'm kind of thinking I should have done baby blue...opinions??


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hmm id say more of like an electric blue? the lips look really good though. :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Baby blue < Lime Green.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah that grey is pretty boring...haha I went with another color and you won't see it until the wheels are on the car


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

test fit. i bet they'll look classy.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nothing classy about that color. haha 

New color....now we are talkin' classy


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MMS me a pic brother.. dont leave me in the wind!


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

OP you have a pm


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

they look great, but i cant see much of a color difference.. i think its an "in person" thing...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

deff alot more classy with the polished lips.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I promise its not the same color. This color looks lighter in photos just like the cream did. If you saw the cream in person you could tell it was a little darker.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

looks like the same color, but the polished lips look sick


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I will kill you all!! 

Now you are gonna make me go take some better pictures tonight. :laugh:


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks money with the polished lip.
I can see you really got the stance game going on in the rear as well!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

thepirate said:


> I will kill you all!! QUOTE]
> 
> You can kill us, but that isht still looks cream! :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

(used clone stamp on this one...)

Anyway, pictures will never show the true color. I don't know what to do, but I will tell you I get more stare downs with this color and the polished lips then ever before! haha

Just wish the rest of the car was finished!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Im not hating, I love it. But what needs to be done to lay the subframe?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Twins? Although mine are "vanilla" haha. In pics they will sometimes look white even though they're not and then other times they will show up a lot more tan. Mine are basically color matched to a vanilla ice cream cone. Either way it's safe to say, I love the wheels!!! 










here is an example of them looking...more white.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Im not hating, I love it. But what needs to be done to lay the subframe?


Choppity chop chop....honestly though its not that easy on a B5. I could be tucking rim in the rear if I wanted to pretty easily the front is another story.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Honestly, I think your car sits perfect. No need to go lower. I saw a B5 on audizine on air and it's slammed and it's down way too much in the rear. When you have insanely bad camber slammed it just starts to look goofy, plus it makes the wheels look like they're 14s. Leave it the way it is for sure!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

All I want to do is get the bumper valence on the ground when aired out. One reason why I am waiting to chop up the rears, cause I don't want to much sag in the back. If I can tuck my whole tire in the front and back I'd be satisfied with it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh yah Chris, I was thinkin bout your car since it is FWD...have you ever thought of swapping 5-spd TDI motor from a b5 passat in???? That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

How difficult is it exactly to lay frame?

Cutting up the bay for the control arms I know of... What else needs to be done? Front/Rear.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

For fwd I have to cut the strut mount down. It has about 2 or 3 inches of material that can be trimmed off. I wouldn't take that much off but thats whats there. Front is really difficult, trimming the engine bay still doesn't put the actual from on the ground. I think Taj's car was still an 1/8th or so before he'd actually have the sub-frame on the ground.

I want the front valence to touch, then I'll work on the rear.

I have thought about a trans swap and it will probably happen at some point. You can pick up a 5 speed trans with low miles for pretty cheap. I just have to pay off my wife's car and some of my school loans then I'll start collecting parts for the swap.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Front sway will need to come out and raise the motor a smidgen. Both are simple.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^To get the bumper on the ground?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

My frame hits before the bumper... i wish i could put the bumper down. I wish i had those bagyards though


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you can get the front bumper down now all you want, after you get the rear down, it will raise the front off the ground, then you are back to making the bumper lay, even further then before.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I just want to tuck the rest of my tires on the rear, I have like an inch to go maybe less. My valence is probably 1" away from the ground. Keegan how are you touching frame before the bumper? Pics to help me understand


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Could have been a cool picture...took me to dang long to figure out how to get back there and by the time I did the sun was practically gone


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the picture is a little grainy, ive been realizing a lot of mine are too. i dislike my d40 more and more everytime i use it. plus the lense is broken, i only have 35mm to 55mm on the "stock" lense ha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah its probably grainy from the editing I did. I suck at it. I do want to upgrade cameras though...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i love my camera, but i wanna try a quality lense before i upgrade bodies. 

I notice my pictures are clear when I set the camera up right, but when i full size them, they are grainy. Not sure if its my settings or my camera.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Whoa, where are you guys located? I'm here in Tampa by USF. 

If you are close by I need to meet up with you all! Do some pics and talk B5 stuff cause I got some learnin' to do!


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Well like 99.5 said above when the rear comes down it does pull the front up a bit. I tuck about an inch of rim on the rears with 18x9 225/40s right now. if i air out the front and lift the back i can lay bumper. The pictures are from the iphone so they aren't the greatest... and i don't mean to whore your thread 

[URL="http://s941.photobucket.com/a...m/albums/ad251/lowwlife/A4AIR/image.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL="http://s941.photobucket.com/a...albums/ad251/lowwlife/A4AIR/image_4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^You turd  I wanna tuck my rears so bad, I just have no motivation to pull everything out....

vr6pwns_me: I live by citrus park mall. There is a meet every first Saturday at the Best Buy on S. Dale Mabry....I've attended it a couple times.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I know what you mean ... I had a little bit of rubbing on the rear bags and almost put it off for too long before i did some work back there. It's just a lot of off and on. The thing about these cars is you can get the rear down easily(bag permitting), atleast on the quattro. I've had to do nothing back there to get low. It's all about the front, it's like playing catch up the whole time.


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Oh yah Chris, I was thinkin bout your car since it is FWD...have you ever thought of swapping 5-spd TDI motor from a b5 passat in???? That would be pretty awesome.


how hard is this??


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

thepirate said:


> vr6pwns_me: I live by citrus park mall. There is a meet every first Saturday at the Best Buy on S. Dale Mabry....I've attended it a couple times.


 Yeah I went to the last one on the 3rd, but it was ****ty out and hardly any one went. PM me your number, lets meet up and snap some pics


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ahhh I was suppose to go that night but like you said, the rain ruined it...did you meet Lukas? He was in the pearl white b5.

Trans swap isn't to hard a couple guys on AZ did it in a weekend.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I didn't meet him, left before he got there I guess.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So I picked up an OEM sport exhaust for $25 and decided to install it Sunday. While under the car I thought to myself, "These airlines are awfully close to the exhaust…oh well, they'll be fine" haha famous last words!! 










I tried to air up the car Tuesday for work and the front right went up then back down…I opened the door and I could hear the air shooting out right by the back wheel. 










Here is the exhaust I need to straighten it out a little and raise it but other then that it looks great! Huge improvement over the stock exhaust as far as looks goes.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

:beer: opcorn:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

cant beat it for $25 :thumbup:


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

cant beat the deals of me!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Huh?

Yes I got the muffler from Lukas.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Could have been a cool picture...took me to dang long to figure out how to get back there and by the time I did the sun was practically gone


This is background material. I love the shot!!


----------



## JEmm26 (Oct 1, 2009)

>


What happened to your rear bumper man??


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bodywork.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah its bodywork. Someone hit it a while back and put a nasty gash in the bumper so I sanded it down and filled it with bumper putty.

I just wish I had the money right now to get it painted...

Thanks Colin! To bad its to dark and kind of grainy.


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

Lower your car chris gawd


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

vr6gti727 said:


> Lower your car chris gawd


Ha! Stop breaking axles Devin. OMG

Cutting my raintrays today. Should have some pics of the cutting up by tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

thats what happens driving as low as i do static. bags are for grocery's son.
but i just woke up ill call you in a few to come help with the rain trays!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

he's gotta get the POS to start first. lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey thats not nice Bobby airing my dirty laundry like that!

Well this happened today:




















Cutting all that crap barely gave me an 1/8th of an inch and the only thing I can figure is I'm at the bottom of my strut.

It looks like its hitting still in the pic but its not I can slide a hack saw blade down in-between the c-arm and body….











Since I'm not gonna sell these 4 month old Mason-Techs and go the bag over coil route I'm just gonna work on getting the front wheels pushed out more and maybe some smaller tires so I can try and match my rear stretch.

Pretty annoyed at this point cause I made a mess of the bay…its a good thing my father in law has a welder buddy.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

have you checked to see if your tires are sitting on the body on the inner side? My control arms come up in the bay about an inch or so when aired out. Are the stems to the forks on the front struts shortened on those?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Struts are pretty short but they haven't been cut to make them shorter. They are probably 2" shorter then stock struts. Its not my tires its making a metal on metal sound when it hits up front.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

well the bag being fully compressed, wouldnt give you a metal to metal noise chris. 

IMO, you should put the car on stands all around, pull the front wheel off, air out and get in there and check what is going on. You might be hitting in places you cant see and it will also give you the ability to measure the bag at its compressed height, to see if you are bottomed out or not.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Are you still sitting on those arms at all? I had to trim a little further towards the front of the car for that one arm to be able to come up a little more. Too bad you're not closer


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

shot i got yesterday of chris's heap.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh word! Thanks Devin and thanks for editing out my fugally bumper! haha

Yeah I guess I should do what Bobby said. Keegan the c-arms aren't hitting at all I can put stuff down between them and the body, they are close like maybe 1/16th of an inch but they don't touch.


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

i vote just drive around with no suspension at all.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

no suspension ftw, thats a good pic devin:thumbup:

chris, thanks for being the first person to actually put up a picture of the drivers side CA cutout  mine will be done in the next few days


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No problem that's the side I started with :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Someone give me 2k for a paint job!!!!!!


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

James Himself said:


> no suspension ftw, thats a good pic devin:thumbup:


thanks mate :thumbup:

chris lets make a booth in a garage and get to work. pretty sure we could source a compressor and gun. just need to get some one with experience to paint lol.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah man I know of one guy on FG that said he'd do it for the cost of paint. I guess he has the equipment to get it done.

ps this was the only good pic I've gotten from the other day so far and this one kind of sucks...haha


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Make sure your upper control arms aren't hitting your top spring hat; I had to notch my spring hats, cause the control arm angles get so crazy. I'm not sold on the rain tray notches I've been seeing throughout the intrawebz either; further up the rear arm, there's another spot that hits, you can see the wear on it in this pic:








That pic's from when I was trying to decide to keep the multi-link suspension or not, and had to figure out what hit, piece by piece.

Car's lookin' good, Chris! Lookin to respray it in black?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

car looks ill chris :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

yo chris, your hats a little crooked


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

damn you guys, i wanna go take pics when you all go! I need to put a new lens to use! love me some 2.8 goodness


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Kassidy: I think it's my driver's side thats hanging up. My passenger doesn't sound like its hitting anything when I drive real low...and I don't want to butcher mine like yours (no offense) I know you can weld and fix it  Respray will be in brilliant black.

Nic: Thanks brah!

Bobby: Thats how we do it in FloRIDA

Vr6Pwns: (forgot your name) I'm down for whenever, but like I said above my car looks like a poopy Honda...all busted and stuff.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

if the **** he welded on the rear of his car any insight to his welding.. then no, he cant weld it back up.. lol

FloRIDA is where its at brother.. i'm so gangsta i make philly nervous when i roll through.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

It's Michael 

But alright, PM me your number, or I'll send you mine first, either way. Tex me whenever cause my class schedule is a little busy on Tue/Thur. You guys ever go to any of the little meets? Monthly 1st Sat Best Buy on Dale Mabry, or the Wed. night Moe's in Brandon?

gotta get whats his name with the white one to tag along too. he's got it up for sale though


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> FloRIDA is where its at brother.. i'm so gangsta i make philly nervous when i roll through.



 quit frontin bobby


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> quit frontin bobby


it was a joke Emo kid.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> it was a joke Emo kid.


i quit wearing girl pants, cut my hair, and took out my piercings.. cut me some slack man, dangggg


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

chris i told you we didnt cut enough!!!!!!!!

look at that pic. so much cut! let go back to filipes so i can take rides in the s4 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

is that structurally safe!? lol that IS quite a bit of metal cut out! how about the rears? same type of deal?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Rear is an easy fix and I don't have to cut up the body of the car.

Nic Vans make's jeans that fit like girls jeans..

Bobby you are about as gangster as Snow (i licky boom boom down guy)

Mike send me your number I've gone to the Best Buy meet a couple times. Its hard to leave during the week at night, wife/kid and we always have something going on. I may be starting some Krav Maga classes (Israeli defense fighting style, its gonna be sick!)

Devin I would never cut my bay that much. I'm sure Felipe will take you for a ride in the S4 though.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I didn't drive my **** like that. That was on the jack stands before everything was ripped out for the tub.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

feerocknok said:


> I didn't drive my **** like that. That was on the jack stands before everything was ripped out for the tub.


so whats up with your car man?? havent seen your name on here in a whileeee.


and Chris, you still have the s4 beltline trim??


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Rear is an easy fix and I don't have to cut up the body of the car.
> 
> Nic Vans make's jeans that fit like girls jeans..


i found some super slims at H&M i really like, length is the only issue.. im short so i have to cuff all my jeans, no biggie i guess :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I still have the trim.

Kassidy post some recent photos :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

send me some pics, Chris?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah reading this i was gonna say that i need some to see kassidy's car... especially since he said the word tub... and i want to. 

The rear wouldn't be too hard to get down and lay body panel... the front is just getting past the sub frame and such as kassidy has said. I just want it to look even-ER


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

13mm Spacer









No Spacer









I finally got to ordering my lugs for my spacers and idiot me only ordered 5!!! :banged: I put in another order hopefully have them here by the end of the week. I also ordered some new headlights. Y'all are gonna be sooooo jealous of my black housed BMW HALO projectors


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

where did you order the lugs from chris? i need to do the same for my 17mm in the rear.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Local shop called Urotuning. They are in New Tampa but I can never make it to them during the week so I just place my order on-line and get it in a day or two.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lol, my local guy was USELESS.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

17mm def needs longer bolts then 12 or 13mm spacers.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yessir. i already have some, but they arent cone seat.

chris, when is the bumper getting painted?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bumpers and hood is gonna wait until after I get back from Africa. A friend of mine has a buddy that works in the body shop at a dealership. He is gonna finish the minor body work, paint, sand and buff for $300. They have one of those nifty paint match cameras.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Africa? Whatcha goin there for?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Missions trip. 2 weeks and 3 days in Swaziland. Its gonna be crazy I have to drive while there to, which is right hand drive manual trucks.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Cool deal! Mission trips with what church?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

feerocknok said:


> Make sure your upper control arms aren't hitting your top spring hat; I had to notch my spring hats, cause the control arm angles get so crazy. I'm not sold on the rain tray notches I've been seeing throughout the intrawebz either; further up the rear arm, there's another spot that hits, you can see the wear on it in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude that is out of hand. is that safe i mean i am all for notching and cutting but jesus christ


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

No, it's not safe. Don't cut your **** like that. And if for some reason you do (and brace it), you're in for trouble anyways, cause that's where the ball joints max out and **** will break.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

are you being sarcastic?


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Not at all:
http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af141/feerocknok2/avant1/100_0186.jpg
The control arms can't go any further than that because of ball joint angle. Plus, what is cut to have the tire up that far is very important structurally.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

There in lies form (over) function 

Plus, look how dirty it is under there!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So Kassidy why did you hack the hell out of it? You said something about a tub???


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah i want to see this. I'd also like to know what you did to get past the subframe


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

imcunfused. i just finished cutting the post out of my bag yards at the bottom with only two 2'' holes drilledfor the upper control arms i am able tolay frame on 18's with a 215/40 and still able to roll. all that cutting seemed way too much


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah i only cut two 2" holes also and i could lay frame if i turned my coilovers down more, all of that cutting seems unnecessary unless youre raising the subframe


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My cutting or his?

Paul did you get a final length on your strut after you cut it? My car is hanging up on something its really pissing me off.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

his cutting. dont have the exact messurements butttt i messured an oem strut at work and fromt the bottom of the spring to the mount hole in the fork was the same from the bottom of the bag to the mount hole on the bag yard fork. the peice of pip i cut out of the bottom wasjust about 2.75'' long if that helps


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't wanna steal any posts from a thread that I don't have to, but my subframe is sectioned, sway bar is gone, 3" raise on the motor, tubs (haven't finished since I'm out of gas for the welder), and custom MacPherson strut coilovers. Floor is coming up soon. I want to be 3" lower than before, sub-20" gtf on oversized (25-26" tall) tires.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

there is a reason behind the madness pics if you have sir


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

feerocknok said:


> I don't wanna steal any posts from a thread that I don't have to, but my subframe is sectioned, sway bar is gone, 3" raise on the motor, tubs (haven't finished since I'm out of gas for the welder), and custom MacPherson strut coilovers. Floor is coming up soon. I want to be 3" lower than before, sub-20" gtf on oversized (25-26" tall) tires.


hurry up and finish


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh my bloody good god. kassidy you will have my hat when you finish that


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

uh... yeah. haha. I hope there will be some sort of build to accompany it?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

x2


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

James Himself said:


> oh my bloody good god. kassidy you will have my hat when you finish that


and your virginity ha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Tomorrow. She will finally be all one color, shiney and have NO MORE rock chips in the hood or missing washer caps. Its been a long time coming...:laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

:thumbup::beer:opcorn:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see it all one color again!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yahhhhh boi


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

YES!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Cracked my trans oil pan today  Hood is painted :thumbup:

Bumpers still need work....it'll be done by the end of this week though.

Hopefully jb weld the trans pan tomorrow. Its a hairline crack but its leaking like a sive.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

5spd swap!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> diesel 5spd swap!


fixed


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

5 speed swap is on y to-do list for sure! Auto trans sits so low compared to the oil pan I thank Brad cracked his to a while back...:screwy:

I don't have time to wait for some trans fluid from ECS and the dealer is closed Sundays. Is regular trans fluid (an equivalent to the dealer stuff) okay? Like Mobil 1 full synthetic european mix?


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry Chris, found this the other day and had to posted. the wheels looked so damn good.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha! She will be all one color soon. Without the dent in the hood! 

How is your oil pan holding up Lukas? I know you had to weld a crack.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I should hold out longer and longer from going to FL on vaca so you're stuck with the Auto even longer. 

You're bagged and you're still hitting ****? :sly:


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah I cracked my pan a while back Be careful what ATF you put into that trans. Make sure it says it's compatible with ZF transmissions. 
The pan swap is super easy if you have to do it, the pan and fluid will run around $200.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

My welds are holding up great, gaskets another story though. 

I actually have 4 cracks in it. That are welded at least.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Awarof4 said:


> Yeah I cracked my pan a while back Be careful what ATF you put into that trans. Make sure it says it's compatible with ZF transmissions.
> The pan swap is super easy if you have to do it, the pan and fluid will run around $200.


I used Mobil 1 full synthetic and it says its compatible with the Audi fluid (had a list of compatible part numbers on the back). All the fluid cost me $67. Didn't change the filter or gasket. So far so good, it shifts smooth and no dripty drips from the pan. Dropping that pan is a piece of cake, getting fluid back into the trans...not so fun :thumbdown:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

(picture taken back in February right after I got my bags on, found it on Santi's Flickr)

Anywho...I got my rear bag today, tomorrow I'm installing it...stay tuned for some NEW pics with: 

1.) Fresh paint on bumpers, hood, and mirrors
2.) New wheel color :laugh:
3.) Orange back in my headlights 
4.) Sport exhaust (sitting straight)

Wish I had time to trim up the rear strut mounts to get more tire tuckage but once again time eludes me....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I love it Chris, I feel like your wheels should be white, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

This guy is excited for updated picssss


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm excited to actually drive my car again. I feel like its been laid up for a month now.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd love to lay up your car. :sly:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think you can unless you are super man and they make a basket that big :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm confused


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A lay up is a basketball move bro…come on James get wit da sports!


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

Christopher.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Devin.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Chadurn (Nov 12, 2007)

love the new color :thumbup:


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

It looks right to me need rollers with those purp's


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I love the new wheel color!! I'm happy to see it all painted now, looks so clean.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Getting a real photo shoot next weekend with some rollers. I was gonna get some today but the photographer was in my car


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

looks good, I like the purple a lot. do you know what your ground to fender is aired out? is that as low as that'll go without cutting stuff for the upper control arms?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

GTF is 21 and some change in the front the rear is sitting on the tires. I trimmed some for the control arms and I gotta do a little more on the ECU side its still hanging up. My subframe is like ¼ off the ground though.

If I was on 18s the car would look much lower since I'd be tucking more wheel.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Whenever you want pics, let me know. Seriously. I'm pretty decent 

Moreso the shots toward the end of that album lol

http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?id=5029725&aid=2565155

Or these: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjl4/sets/72157622955069060/

Just a start of what I have!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah man I was looking through your Flickr last night. I didn't know it was you until I saw your car haha


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

haha yeah! that be me! I'm so bummed about yesterday, that I couldnt be at the show. Had to shoot a wedding that started at 12:30 in Riverview, then the reception was all the way over in St. Pete at the TradeWinds


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So I guess someone really has it out for me and my car. Last night the entire passenger side got keyed....real bad. I don't know who did it or why someone would do it, I didn't park like a dick and I'm never a douche to anyone who lives in my complex. This is the second time my car has been vandalized in my complex, first the three hits to the hood with a pipe now the keying....fml.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

All i have to say is , wow, Chris. Sorry dude that sucks for sure.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thats ****ed man, sorry to hear that.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

James texted me today telling me that, so sad.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I'm pretty bummed, I've had the car together for 4 days looking pretty sitting right and some dickhole wanted to come and f my stuff up for no reason!

Monday I'm gonna have words with the complex manager right now they gave me a garage to keep it in for the rest of the month but I don't want to pay for it and I want to keep it until my lease is up in May, then I'm out of this dump! I pay $920 dollars a month for an apartment in a gated community and a really really nice area a little ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Everything is so goddamn cheap in Florida. I had a couple buddies living in a gated community here in MA and after some sort of discount that got through a friend they paid $2300 a month...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ ew….that is way to much. I apartment wouldn't be considered cheap around here. The actually list price is 1050. We got a move in special :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Chris are you drinking because you're bummed out?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Chris doesn't drink. Maybe the guy owns a bodyshop and is just keeping himself in business


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd be drinking for sure. Then going out and doing something stupid like rolling around the complex with a megaphone calling that ***** out


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Chris doesn't drink. Maybe the guy owns a bodyshop and is just keeping himself in business


For some reason I knew that...but his last reply seemed a little off...maybe drunk with rage


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No drinking just super pissed hahaha 

I'm gonna try to wet sand and buff it out this weekend. I can probably get most of it...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck my friend


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

mother ****er. that just isnt right man


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow that is pretty bad... Hope most of it buffs out... Good luck


----------



## Datsundrift (Sep 19, 2008)

That happened to me a couple weeks ago when I was in the dentist office. Someone took their key and ran it up and down on the driver door. pissed me right the **** off. That sucks man!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I'm gonna work on it this weekend. I don't think its to the metal. I'll wet sand it with 2k then with my high powered buffer put some compound and wax on it. Fingers crossed it'll work.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That's so ****ty


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I hate Tampa. Sorry bout that man!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Not as bad as I was thinking. Good luck.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

that really sucks. awesome looking car love the purple wheels


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

can u grab it with your nail pretty good? if so, its not wet sanding out. Mine looked like it hit some "Gray" under the scratches and that was all the primer/galvanized coating the bodies are dipped in.

Yours looks just like mine. GL with it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I can get it with my nail. I'm gonna try if all else fails I still have some paint and clear left over from my bumpers and hood. I may be able to respray it or something.


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

****ttyyy dude


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yo Chris, its already starting to sleet. You need to hurry and buy a house, so I have a place to stay when I move down.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

The kid in the back seat is soooooo cute


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You silly son. Your glasses be upside down.

I need some real rollers


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I can do ettt


----------



## AudiVW01 (Nov 27, 2010)

nice:thumbup:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Any luck with getting that scratch out?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I haven't messed with it really Frankie. I'm gonna wait till I move out of this dump before I fix it!

A wittle update:

New wheels will be here Friday, not sure when they will be going on since they need to be cleaned, re-polished, and new smaller tires 205/45s on an 18x8? Help me out wheel gurus.

S4 sideskirts should be here next week but again then need to be painted and I gotta pick up some mounting hardware for the front.

I've also been collecting S4 uppers. Gonna do all black, keep her classy :laugh:

Here is some craptastic photos I took tonight.



















My kit lens sucks so bad for night shooting. I need something with a lower f-stop!


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I haven't messed with it really Frankie. I'm gonna wait till I move out of this dump before I fix it!


Yeah I guess that would make sense instead of having to do it again because you had a repeat.

I'm actually trying to move down to fl within the next few months. I can't wait to get away from the cold ny weather.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, what part? Move to the Tampa area


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

car looks good and tiny compared to those walls. get a 50mm f/1.8!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I wanna get one, just gotta stop spending money on the car!! :laugh:










I like how this one turned out after a little editing. My brother has been using my camera for work and he put the ISO on auto so all these were taken with a 1600 ISO which left them grainy looking :banghead:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

What camera are you using? 

You don't need a lens with a wider aperture, honestly, for doing night shots like this. As long as you have a tripod, set it to shutter priority, set the self timer, keep the iso low at like 200-400 tops, and let it take like a 5+ second exposure, and you'll be good to go. And then if you wanna mess around, set the shutter for like 15 sec or so, then walk around it with a speed light and pop the flash off a few times "light painting" it, same with a regular flashlight. 

I can teach ya a few things


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah but with a lower aperture wouldn't the picture be more crisp? I would normally shoot at 200 or 400 ISO but didn't notice it was on auto until I got all the pics on my computer.

I've got a Nikon D40. We need to get together once I get my new wheels and skirts on.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Light pollution and that concrete wall really took away from the first shot. Still good stuff though! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

The s4 uppers you are talking about, is this upper interior?
If so, im in this process as well. Birds-eye crew


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Yeah but with a lower aperture wouldn't the picture be more crisp? I would normally shoot at 200 or 400 ISO but didn't notice it was on auto until I got all the pics on my computer.
> 
> I've got a Nikon D40. We need to get together once I get my new wheels and skirts on.


Lower aperture, you mean smaller f/stop number? Like 2.8? Technically, that's called going with a "wide aperture" and when you make the aperture smaller, you are going up in numbers - f/8+ 

When you shoot really wide open, and with a really small aperture (bigger f/#), you run chances of the picture getting soft in areas. The sweet spot for most of these cameras is in the f/6.3-11 area. 

And good that you have Nikon, you can mess with some of my lenses, I have a D300. Are you on Facebook? Add me and you can see the last pics I took at the USF meet, and mostly all of them were long exposure.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No facebook! haha I refuse to get one 

Are they on your Flickr?


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Umm. I dont think I put them on there. I'll throw some up later! But you saw that pic of the R8 I took right? I think I put it on FLG or EG.

I PMed you my number


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Oh yeah, what part? Move to the Tampa area


 Actually around the Orlando area I think, more specifically I'm aiming for kissimmee. Not entirely too far from Tampa though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Got the A8 pie plates Friday just now seeing them today. 3 are in decent shape and one is totally fubared. Chrome is peeling off the one and its discolored....so long story short. I'm gonna get them stripped and powder coated to look like polished aluminum. A shop by my house quoted me $100 a wheel for everything which is pretty good. 

I'll be rockin' the steelies into the new year :facepalm:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Not gonna polish them? 

Lol you have to be in winter mode in florida


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

thepirate said:


>


 dont you just love peole


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Got the A8 pie plates Friday just now seeing them today. 3 are in decent shape and one is totally fubared. Chrome is peeling off the one and its discolored....so long story short. I'm gonna get them stripped and powder coated to look like polished aluminum. A shop by my house quoted me $100 a wheel for everything which is pretty good.
> 
> I'll be rockin' the steelies into the new year :facepalm:


 I knew you would have to go into winter mode, HA!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The worst part about the key scratches is someone did it cause I always get close parking in my building. People that have no respect for others property can eat a dick and I mean that with all my heart. 

James they have chrome on them. Which is probably the worst thing that you can do to a wheel I think. Its super expensive to get done and only a few places actually do it….pretty crazy. One guy said $500 a wheel and he was in GA! That doesn't include shipping a talked to 5 or 6 local wheel repair shops and they all said the same thing. Send them to California to get them re-chromed. 

So I'm gonna strip them and get the powder coated with a polished look. I've seen some pics on line and it looks pretty legit. I'm gonna go to a couple shops and see if they have any samples I can look at up close. 

I wanted to paint the steelies but didn't have time since B5_Frankie is waiting on the Merc wheels. Which I will have shipped off tomorrow. I'll hate to see them go though…Frank you better be good to them! haha I get attached to things to easily


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Haha don't worry they will be in good hands, they are my first set of nice wheels though. But in comparison I have about 25 pairs of sneakers and wear all of them on a regular, some are 5 years old and I still get "oh I like your new sneakers". So if wheels are the sneaker of the car, I don't think they could have fallen into better hands.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

thepirate said:


> I'll be rockin' the steelies into the new year :facepalm:


 
:what: Hey now! I am looking at getting steelies for my summer setup, and keeping my swings as my winter setup. 

Although the steelies are 17x9 0mm offset. I wanted 10mm offset, but couldn't find it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

17x9?? I like the sound of those steelies. 

I've got 15" passat steelies. I should get some hub caps for them. 

Well good Frank! I hope you'll be happy with them. The lips have a nice shine the faces need some new paint (unless you like rattle can purple ) but other then that they are in mint condition comparred to the pie plates I got  I was hoping I didn't have to put to much work into them but it looks like I'm gonna have to, to get them where I want them.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Seems like nothing goes right when I do something for my stupid car. Had the monster truck tires pulled off the wheels today and one of the barrels is cracked on the inner lip. Probably an 1.5" long.....:banghead:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

wanna just send them to me ? 

you can have my lm reps in similar condition


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Seems like nothing goes right when I do something for my stupid car. Had the monster truck tires pulled off the wheels today and one of the barrels is cracked on the inner lip. Probably an 1.5" long.....:banghead:


 they are alum, a tig welder is your friend.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha Nic I'm gonna fix them but nothing ever comes easy for me for some reason. 

Bobby I know they can be fixed but its just another $150 bucks to add to the $400 or $500 for the powder coating....just a pain in the arse.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

it is.. almost makes you wish you would of bought them at a higher price for a better set. 

gonna look baller when done.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That sucks man, but $150 is a lot to weld a wheel, I had 3 done for $70, all three cracks in total were over 1.5"


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James that was just one place I'm gonna call around tomorrow. That shop I called though is highly recommended in Tampa its a 2 man operation and has been in business for 20 plus years and everyone I know that goes to him says he is the best. 

There is a set on here for $800 plus shipping and I kind of wish I would have bought them instead.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Sux about the wheels and the keying bro ....If you're willing to travel a bit look up El Gato he does awesome work and cheaper than what you were quoted.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wheels arrived at my house, won't be able to open them until around 9 tonight though. Thanks chris :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No problem Frank. Hope you enjoy them! Post some pictures once they are on the car.

Papa Dios where is he located?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Put the wheels on today. I'm still going back and forth on polishing them I really want to but would like to get it done professionally but its gonna cost me $600 for the set! I also ordered 20mm spacers for the front and rear and boy was my calculations off!! 13mm and the rear is close to flush, 10mm in the front and I rub on turns. I bought the tires used so I will definitely go smaller on my next set, 225/40 is a little to big I originally wanted 215/35. Oh well love the wheels…to bad my trans pan started leaking again today! I'm gonna drop it this weekend and have it welded so I don't have to go through this crap again.














































Ignore the dirtiness I'm gonna give her a bath tomorrow if I don't leak out all my trans fluid tonight


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

love it chris! i concur on the smaller tires idea, even a 205/40, those are 8s right?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, for some reason these wheels just look different on your car. I think they're a great choice for a new set of wheels!! As usual, I love the car!! Polishing them yourself wouldn't be too bad because it's basically one big area, instead of spokes, etc. The only bummer is you will probably need a good amount of time, but hey if you've got a few friends who don't have anything to do have a polishing party hahaha.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks official:thumbup:

If I may suggest something, I think if you paint the windows on the wheels black it will have a nice effect.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

Thats the problem with doing it myself…no time. It took me 4 hours just to do the lips on my Mercedes wheels and I didn't even do it that good.

Mikey! Long time no post. I may save that suggestion for when I get bored with them haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

looks good chris.. yes the tires are too chubby


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Same thing with me and my RS's. Between work and the baby I only had an hour of time, if that, to polish. That's why it took me all winter and spring haha. I'm not sure of the condition though but if there are any big gouges or bad curb rash you might want to consider powder coating instead of polishing. Although since I didn't replace my lips, some have a little rash from the previous owner and I just made it the shiniest curb rash out there.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Naw curbrash is definitely fixable.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good as always :thumbup:

But will deff look better once polished :beer:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Same thing with me and my RS's. Between work and the baby I only had an hour of time, if that, to polish. That's why it took me all winter and spring haha. I'm not sure of the condition though but if there are any big gouges or bad curb rash you might want to consider powder coating instead of polishing. Although since I didn't replace my lips, some have a little rash from the previous owner and I just made it the shiniest curb rash out there.


What all is involved with painting the valve cover? Can I just unbolt it and paint replace gasket and I'm good? My bay definitely needs some cleaning up



Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Here's when my friend Rafi had them on his mk5, fully polished. They were definitely mint. (these were before I knew what to do with my camera haha)























































sorry for the blast of pics but in other words, fix yours up! lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That's such an awesome picture. 



Black chrome those monoblocks pleeeeease 

:thumbup:


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

So suck!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

lukasss said:


> So suck!


I hope thats a misprint 240 doucher.

Where are my control arms?? :facepalm:


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Never really liked those wheels and I feel the same about them on your car. I really miss the Merc wheels. But hey it's not my car it's yours so if you like it then that's all that matters. I think getting them polished and smaller tires might sway me though.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i do love these wheels. but would have done polished with 205/40 myself. but hey its not even january yet. you have all year to dial them in.


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

Legit chris. 

Shoot next week?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I looked and looked for smaller tires used. I couldn't find any! By summer I should have some smaller ones. I'll probably work on polishing them one wheel at a time unless….I could get some help, cough cough, Devin cough cough.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

You bought Skiba's old car? 

Always been a fan of A8 Monoblocks. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha no he was inspiration though. PQ actually bought his car.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, if I was in florida I'd help you knock those things out!!


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

thepirate said:


> I looked and looked for smaller tires used. I couldn't find any! By summer I should have some smaller ones. I'll probably work on polishing them one wheel at a time unless….I could get some help, cough cough, Devin cough cough.


Dude you are the second person to ask me to help polish wheels lol Tyler asked me to help polish his lips on the 240. 

I see a lot of wet sanding in my near future lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Well thats cause we know you know how to do it! 

Colin sometimes I wished I lived in Indiana….


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I keep telling Lukas that hopefully I can find a job at the Port of Tampa and move to Florida soon haha. Only good things about where I live in Indiana are the Sand Dunes, Lake Michigan, 40 minute drive to downtown Chicago, and Lake Effect snow haha.


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Well thats cause we know you know how to do it!
> 
> Colin sometimes I wished I lived in Indiana….


eh im alright at it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

This is how I spent my New Years Day....I dropped the pan, got a new filter and gasket, cleaned all the crappy JB Weld off. Tomorrow I'm taking it to get it welded then I was thinking about painting it hot pink since its such a pu**y and can't handle speed bumps


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

1 I hope your not referring to hot pink as the color of pu**sy, if so, you should get something checked out.

2 If your referring to pink being a Girly color I think some people on here might have some problems with that cough*Geoff*cough

3 do it!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

paint it PPG ***** Pink.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha when I think of pink I think of flimsy


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

When I think of pink I think of piglet from Winnie the pooh, that's probably my childish instinct though:laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

chrome it you wont


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

thepirate said:


> haha no he was inspiration though. PQ actually bought his car.


aww im all chubbed up, haha!

car looks awesome I obviously approve of the style. Don't mind the tire size either honestly. Looks super clean keep it up! :thumbup:

and if you're wondering about the black windows thats what i had..


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^...damn :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

looks really good as always. get rid of whatever's holding you up  









and just because I liked your car on creamy colored wheels


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I know I know I need some more trimming done in the front and rear! I wish there was more hours in a day sometimes :banghead: 

Polished with black inserts...hmmmmmmm


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhhh it looks so good. I wish I had the money to dish out for your other set


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Ahhhh it looks so good. I wish I had the money to dish out for your other set


 Me too :facepalm: I almost had to sell them to stay out of debt, but everything worked out and I will start working on them next week. Just not sure what route I want to go with them yet 

But those pie plates tucked like that would be absolutely amazing


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Chris, what offset are you doing in the front? I need to figure out what im going to do for my front 18x8's this year.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Right now its et38 w/ 10mm spacers.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Forgot the bags setup will tuck those 225's more instead of little more poke action with coils.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I gotta raise it pretty high to make sharp turns...need to roll my fenders for realz!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

get to it playboy.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

thepirate said:


> I gotta raise it pretty high to make sharp turns...need to roll my fenders for realz!


 Lutz Performace with let me rent their roller for about $100. If I pick it up wanna try and do both of our cars one day?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thats alot.. they are only like $250 to buy, just buy one and then rent it out !


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I get the money back when I return it, it's just so that if I run off with it they at least have something.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Have a girlfriend rent it under her name and keep that sh*t lol fender roller for $100. Then rent it


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

True. But the guys are pretty cool, I don't feel like screwing them over and then starting a s.h.i.t storm


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Well if you get the money back lets do it!


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Alright, you got a heat gun or access to a pretty hot blow dryer? It's best to heat up the fender


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I have some heat guns at work. 

Today I have to reinstall my transmission pan and fill her up...so not looking forward to it.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

True. Well I'll keep ya posted, I'm down in Bradenton for a bit and I'm not sure when I'll have a few free days back in Tampa, I'll try for late next week if you want to?


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Loving the new wheels.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Papa! Don't you live in St. Pete? 

I may have to wait a bit to do anything else to the car…the wife is giving me hell.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Omg I talk about buying a welder for $40 to build an exhaust system and my girl makes it seem like I'm blowing the whole paycheck on blow. Wtf


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

James Himself said:


> Omg I talk about buying a welder for $40 to build an exhaust system and my girl makes it seem like I'm blowing the whole paycheck on blow. Wtf


 Ahh, the perks of being single.  

Who's money is it? Yours? I don't understand why girlfriends don't get that. **** bitches, get money.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

a 40 dollar welder, isnt going to build an exhaust.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

thepirate said:


> I may have to wait a bit to do anything else to the car…the wife is giving me hell.


 Talking about rolling the fenders? It won't be costing anything!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ouch guys. glad my gf is cool bout how much money i spend on my car...but she is psyched on cars too. and we dont live together so that helps.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> ouch guys. glad my gf is cool bout how much money i spend on my car...but she is psyched on cars too. and we dont live together so that helps.


 win


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its not the fact that I won't be spending money its the fact that I will be spending time with the car instead of her and the kid.... 

Just wait till you guys get married. Nothing belongs to you anymore and that includes the money you earn by busting your sack 40+ hours a week. 

Its all good though cause I wouldn't want to be single and if I was I wouldn't have my awesome son.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Its not the fact that I won't be spending money its the fact that I will be spending time with the car instead of her and the kid....
> 
> Just wait till you guys get married. Nothing belongs to you anymore and that includes the money you earn by busting your sack 40+ hours a week.
> 
> Its all good though cause I wouldn't want to be single and if I was I wouldn't have my awesome son.


 more win lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> a 40 dollar welder, isnt going to build an exhaust.


 I thought someone would comment on this, the welder costs me 40, its not worth 40 new. The guy just doesn't want it


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

My gf lives 1000 miles away from me... Lose


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

This is getting too mushy and lovey


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> This is getting too mushy and lovey


 mashed potatoesss


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Good **** chris 

-Alex


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks brah


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

esther would never bitch at you! 

My gf and I live together with a 30 month old son. We are essentially married and I am fine with that!


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

No I live about 3 hrs from there. Having a wife and daughter they come before my 9 year old leaky car lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^Truth 

Bobby you need to come down more haha I get yelled at daily. :facepalm:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> ^^Truth
> 
> Bobby you need to come down more haha I get yelled at daily. :facepalm:


 It's hard to leave when I do come down. We thoroughly enjoyed our time in Pinellas Park with you and the family. I think we enjoyed those 2 days, more then we enjoyed the week in Lantana.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha well I'm glad you guys had fun. We are talking about buying a house, our lease is up in May and a friend of mine foreclosed on his house so he could move to Canada facepalm. So we may try to buy it from the bank. :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Him and geoff can be friends then!  

Good luck chris, hope that works out for you. It has a garage right?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

2 car garage


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Transmission pan was welded Monday hopefully no more leaky leaks!  Gave the car a good bath inside and out. Its nice to have a car that smells good on the inside again! 









Lightroom edit. Still trying to figure out this program its sooo weird!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

The wheels do have some shine to them, eh?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow that looks so good. The rear needs to be a bit lower imo. 

Also, you like parking in grass for pics don't you? Lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

those look awesome chris :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Grass makes everything look lower  

Rear is sitting on tires...smaller tires will fix that just gotta wait until this summer. 

Thanks bros. :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup::grinsanta:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

First picture is sexxxxxxxx. Car is so clean. Really liking these wheels and I can't wait to see how it looks with the smaller tires.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So I've been slackin' lately, just enjoying the car. Next on my to-do-list:

1.) Purchase house (put an offer on one with a large 2 car garage)
2.) Move in.
3.) Remove rear spring retainers cut off an inch and get some m-fing tuck in the rear!
4.) Rebuild CV axles/replace lower control arms
5.) Fix stupid coolant leak.
6.) Prep and paint my side skirts
7.) Fix my front bumper (my fill didn't hold up so well, its starting to crack :banghead: gonna sand, refill and paint which sucks but at least I'll be able to fix the clear coat runs in the process)


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

what's your email? I can email ya the shots from UroTuning kickoff or I can just host and post. Same difference lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

vr6pwns_me said:


> what's your email? I can email ya the shots from UroTuning kickoff or I can just host and post. Same difference lol


Host and post them! But if you really wanna send them to me check your PM :laugh:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Mike! They turned out awesome!


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

the monoblocks make it look tooooo classy


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I wanna get the new A8's but sucks that they're 19's as well


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Car looks awesome man! You just made me want to shave my headlight washer nozzles and clean the crap out of my car. Too bad there is currently ice falling from the sky here. Keep up the good work and enjoy the air day in and day out!:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I'll take the rain and humidity over ice and snow any day


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

You don't know what you're missing. Snow ftmfw.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Chris is a southern boy with a fwd audi, he wouldn't have fin in the snow lol


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

You're right. I forgot he was fwd, haha.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I'm trying my damn hardest to get to go to this school up in PA so I can get a real winter under my belt just to say I have. And to put the Quattro to use!


----------



## DubsnInk (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome timeline , keep it up! :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

That picture really just makes it look like a little a8. New wheels fit your car perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

those S skirts are going to look so sick can't wait to see it on :thumbup:


----------



## shaferbm (Jan 13, 2011)

merrigan said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what are these center caps and where can I get them?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Center caps are some kind of AMG caps, don't know if they came stock on any Mercedes. I got mine on Ebay for $20 or $30 dollars can't remember.


----------



## shaferbm (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay thanks. Way off topic, I was just wondering. Love your car btw. Especially with the a8 pie plates, or sewer caps, whatever they call them. Do want. 

Subscribed.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

shaferbm said:


> what are these center caps and where can I get them?


What you're looking for is Affalterbach caps. It's the symbol of the town - Affalterbach, where the AMG plant is.

Sorry for thread jacking.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its all good! I couldn't remember what they said around the cap besides AMG. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yugoslavia! said:


> What you're looking for is Affalterbach caps. It's the symbol of the town - Affalterbach, where the AMG plant is.
> 
> Sorry for thread jacking.


Only a european would know that fact


----------



## shaferbm (Jan 13, 2011)

I guess I was the cause of all this thread jackage (weird to say?)
My bad! But thanks anyways


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

chris. you going to winterjam? and lets do a shoot soon.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No not going to Winterjam wish I was though. I gotta save money I'm closing on a house in March, we will be neighbors practically  I'll be off Curlew and 19 across from that Sonnys and Publix.


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

NUH UHH 
stoked for that dude.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

look at this hot asss $$$hitt rite heeeear :heart:


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

berg cup said:


> look at this hot asss $$$hitt rite heeeear :heart:


whats good chris, 

yo for real son son you should clear those corners on headlights so they flow with fender markers and space the front and rears.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Super classy


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha! I just got my orange back. I'm gonna space the front and maybe go a little further out in the rear, I just need to get some smaller tires first. Hopefully this summer I'll pick up some 205/40s, these 225/40s are killing me.

Not much has been going on really I bought a house we close on it March 15th, can't wait its got a garage  A lot of work shall be done once we move in.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

congratulations on the house.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Ha! I just got my orange back. I'm gonna space the front and maybe go a little further out in the rear, I just need to get some smaller tires first. Hopefully this summer I'll pick up some 205/40s, these 225/40s are killing me.
> 
> Not much has been going on really I bought a house we close on it March 15th, can't wait its got a garage  A lot of work shall be done once we move in.


looks like we'll be christening the garage VERY shortly.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

keeganhartman said:


> congratulations on the house.


Thanks!

Oh yes Bobby work shall be done haha I have a laundry list of stuff for us to do while you are down here. I hope Ashley doesn't mind unpacking boxes!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

She's pretty laid back, she won't care. I have a list of things too.. Haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally got around to trimming the spring retainers. I only took a half inch off, I didn't want crazy reverse rake, so now I'm even all the way around.



























Now I need some small tires. These things are to flippin' wide! After tires then spacers, I was thinking 15mm on all four corners...

I need some opinions, 215/35 or 205/40? I know 215/35s ride like crap but I need a smaller tire in width. I'm wondering if its just the brand of the tires I have now, do Continentals run wide?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

full car pics? looks good dude. im going with 205/40s cause i dont want 35 series tire. im a puss

and to answer your text, busy day at work, lots of pooches to groom, i used some washers to space my sawblades a bit. theyre like 1mm thick, found them at home depot. not very recommended imo, esp with lug bolts and not nuts, i just needed that extra little bit. ghetto stancin'


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Spacers huh? What happened to tuck>poke?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I'm not gonna do it haha I'm gonna order some 15mm spacers this week. I'll get some full car shots after the tires and spacers.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah i mean i'd say 215/35, they're not that terrible. someone gave me some sunew tires( idk if you can get worse) and the ride is pretty good. Any tire you get in that size would ride better. It just makes low easier.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Frankie b5 said:


> Spacers huh? What happened to tuck>poke?


haha I'll still be tucking with the 15s. I'm looking for more flush and tuck I guess :laugh:

I think I'm just gonna do 205/40s. I had 215/35s on my huffs and I could feel every bump and railroad track I'd cross over. I cringed every time hoping I didn't bend the wheel. haha


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

nice!
I hope you don't get 215/35. I think they just look too small in diameter.. 205 or 215/40 :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

turdsicles. 

Stupid pollen is not only killing my sinuses but its making my car look yellow. Someone lend me $350 for some new tires….


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

youve been working at the granite shop, buy your own!


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

great:thumbup: 

everyones needing tires now and i just gave away my 40 series when i got my 35s


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> youve been working at the granite shop, buy your own!


ha true….

Yeah Keegan I need to find some on the cheap or trade my 225/40s


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

i'll let you know. 

The tires look good, just looking to go smaller for more room?

i don't read everything all the time


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I need smaller for room. Since I cut the rear spring retainers I am now being help up back there by the tires. Once I raise the back up the car actually rolls forward :laugh:

I also want to space the front….


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

i see i see ... i'll check my stash tomorrow


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks so awesooooome


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

sooooooo money. those wheels suit your car very well chris!


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

chris. what are you doing wednesday!!! shoot?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I want to get together but this week is no good, closing on the house Thursday so I;m gonna be busy with all that crap. I'll text you maybe we can do it the following weekend in downtown St. Pete.


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

uhgghhghghghghg DOOD like vance is going to be here with his b7 and duby with his jetta. im on spring break so are they and this is like the only time in a life time so many cars will be together at once hahah. 

dude when are you moving in to the new place? im going to come help you move and you arent stoping me


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> sooooooo money. those wheels suit your car very well chris!


X2, Cars looking dope, I think the new wheels are a great upgrade. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What about Tuesday night? I'm moving in Saturday, closing Thursday the wife wants to paint some rooms. I wanna do something in the garage…give me some ideas guys 

Thanks Mikey and Geoff!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

then he'll have company the entire next week and they dont drive a car worth a **** for pictures!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

New house! 

So Bobby and his family came down last week. He drove his awesome Prius so we didn't get out and take pictures but beside that my car was down for three days since we decided to put on my new intake manifold and I found the crank case breather hose and three way housing to be complete and total garbage. Got the parts the day before he left and we got it all together with little headaches…I'll let Bobby tell you guys exactly what happened :banghead::banged: 

Anyway, I was driving it around yesterday and the trans decided to not shift out of fourth gear….turns out my transmission multi function switch took a dump on me, most likely do to the 2 tanks full of coolant that leaked all over everything…again I'll let Bobby clue you in on it…haha 

Other then that Bobby thanks my car drives like crap and he made me full pretty bad and lazy so the next extra money I get I need an alignment, tie rods, and new cv axles…:laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks awesome Chris! Those same breather hoses/parts went to **** on my car too :banghead:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Last time I pulled my intake I knew the crank case breather was bad cause I patched the hard plastic with some jb weld….obviously I forgot and didn't have the parts on hand. I hate it when I don't have what I need with stuff pulled apart!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

oh ya...been there=worst thing ever.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for having us Chris. We had a blast staying with you guys. I'll post pics in here in a bit. We got home about 90 mins ago. 

Its a Yaris, not a Prius.. No better, but still! 

You wouldnt of leaked 2 tanks of coolant all over the tranny if you would of stuck the o ring on the coolant pipe before you stuck it in the housing... DUH! 

The car is awesome, but def lacks some maint. stuff. It rides really good, but def believe money for arms and an alignment should be next. I mean when the car sounds like it hit a 2" ledge in the road over each reflector, you gotta fix it brother! Especially with little man and the wifey in the car! 

I'd also double check Santi's work on the rear setup and make sure the hardware was put on in the right sequence.. Regardless how low you are, your rear struts shouldnt push through the opening. There are usually a lower washer, top washer, double nuts, etc. to hold it in place. My MK3 was put together wrong (guy who i traded installed them) and they both pushed through the mounts in the rear.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Even the Tampa Aquarium knows whats up with rear camber! 










Ride Height: 










All pictures are iphone 4 pics with HDR turned off.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Look at the long haired zombie on my shirt I'm making the same face! haha 

Yeah I think I know what washer you are talking about and I think I tossed them….:sly: 

It only pushes through when I air it out not while driving. Next time I'll get some days off work like we originally planned and we won't be in the middle of moving, house owning FTW!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I just spent $300 on gay parts…I could have used that money for a sick grill. 

1 Neutral Safety Switch 
2 Heavy Duty Tie Rods 
1 Driver's side license plate bulb housing 

Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You better start decorating the shed for you to sleep in.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I started in the garage last night. Hung my Audi flag, Zero flag, and Misfits poster


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

so thanks for calling me and telling me you are all moved in...


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

thepirate said:


> I started in the garage last night. Hung my Audi flag, Zero flag, and Misfits poster


 now that's down!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yay tats.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Saw you in PVW but unfortunatately no car.. 

T-shirts, shorts and flipflops in november > studded tires, dirty car and North Face parka. :banghead:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yugoslavia! said:


> Saw you in PVW but unfortunatately no car..
> 
> T-shirts, shorts and flipflops in november > studded tires, dirty car and North Face parka. :banghead:


 Saw me? Link to said photo


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Saw me? Link to said photo


I'm no stalker or anything, just thought the guy with the beard and hat looked familiar. 










As I said, no picture of your car though. :thumbdown:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^Ha that is to funny.

Yeah my car was tucked in the back...oh well this year I'm entering it into the show, no decent B5s are ever in it.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Haha:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

B5 a4s. The true under dog of the scene


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> B5 a4s. The true under dog of the scene


Very true!

Hopefully my S4 skirts will be on by then along with spacers and smaller tires.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Then 5 speed? ha. Car looks good. I'm assuming those are 18's? I have a collection of 18's in my yard. Too bad your so far SMH.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

5 speed only if the trans is bad...gotta make it seem neccassary to the wife :laugh:

Sewer Caps are 18s. Do tell about this "collection"....


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

18's on the left 2 more under the tarp. Srry for the crap pic


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What are we talkin' here? OEM wheels?? Anything decent? :laugh:


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:

lets shoot this weekend man.


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Papa_Dios said:


> 18's on the left 2 more under the tarp. Srry for the crap pic


what do you have and would you be up for trading?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

vr6gti727 said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> lets shoot this weekend man.


If I get my car back on the road 

Tonight I'm gonna put in my new coolant flange and coolant temp sensor. Friday night I'm gonna do the Multi-Function Switch and Tie Rods.

So if you wanna do a shoot in the evening on Saturday I'd be down, I have some crap around the house I have to do in the morning, like unclog a toilet using a snake going through the roof vent stack...the joys of being a homeowner are kicking in :facepalm:


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Chris LMK what size you need and I'll see if I have it or can get my hands on it. Home ownership FTW :laugh:

Raudib5- Those are just tires in that pic I have some B6 sports currently on the car though.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looking for 205/40s

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF you *COOLANT FLANGE*

Easily one of the hardest things I've done on my car, tell me why Audi thought it would be a good idea to bolt the turbo oil return line (at least I think thats it) to the bottom most difficult bolt to get to then not only bolt it down there but bolt it down with just a nut then have another bolt holding down the actually flange!!  I seriously wanted to shoot kittens and stomp on bunny rabbits last night.....got the POS out...looks good which really pisses me off, no cracks anywhere but since I had the new one I installed it, then dropped the bottom retaining clip for the hose on the bottom, decided to call it a night after that.

To top it all off I destroyed one of those stupid check valves...just another stupid part to wait for :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

guess it wasnt the o ring huh? could you see where the housing was misshaped? 

its the oil feed line btw, the oil return runs to the oil pan straight down from the turbo.

you should of shot kittens, starting with the 2 your neighbors have.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeez what a PITA. Ill look this weekend and text you if I can get my hands on them.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> guess it wasnt the o ring huh? could you see where the housing was misshaped?


It actually looked fairly new...maybe the previous owner replaced it? I did notice the bottom hose was missing an O ring though and once everything was removed there was so much pink slimey coolant under it which makes me think it was leaking from there...it had to have been leaking from that pipe area to cause I could physically feel it coming out from around it. Oh well, I'm gonna get it all back together tonight then fill the tank with water and let it sit over night to see if anything dranis out. I'm not trying to drop another $25 dollars on a gallon of G12 just to have it spill onto my garage floor again :banghead:

Let me know on those tires maybe I can pick those up from you when you come over from Treffen, your car is gonna be loaded down with so much crap for me  

Also you should bring your wife, I'll try and bring mine with my son.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL yea more than likely bringing my daughter and my wife. Probably won't be driving the B5 though . But I'll let you know about the tires this weekend (Sunday the latest)


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Coolant leaks….not so cool*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

1 job down! 2 more to go...

Tomorrow, tie rods, multi function switch.


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

Nice, Clean and Low. (my old a4 was that color)

I Likes it allottt !


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

good luck man... even though i'd like to see the 5 speed in there i know right now isn't the most opportune time for all of this to happen... I hate getting dealer raped for coolant too.


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

thepirate said:


> *Coolant leaks….not so cool*


I just replaced that piece of ****, fun times.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Car is finally back on the road after a week and half being down. I had a bad TCM which threw the trans into limp mode and a bad ECM/PCM Relay (J271) which would F up the ECU and make the car shut off or not turn on at all.

*SO STOKED!*


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

hey, guess what? YOUR CAR RUNS AGAIN!


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

That's good news chris! :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

****yeah.jpg


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

congrats on the win yesterday at eurotreffen man :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

vr6gti727 said:


> congrats on the win yesterday at eurotreffen man :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Like a BAUCE

pics?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Devin! Same to you for best in the Mk4 class. :thumbup:

I don't have any yet. Justin's brother (the guy who put on the show) took a bunch but I haven't seen them on the net yet. 

Show was pretty fun, like a huge GTG very laid back, didn't cost me anything to get in…which I like, and had a decent turn out and some pretty nice cars.


Winner of the Mini class. My favorite car there by far.



























static dropped daily driver.


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

toobad the mini had to be towed back to orlando 

dude come to the solaced meet today at 4! its off of race track and linebaugh


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I would but I'm hanging at my parents house today plus I feel like total crap.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

congrats chris :thumbup:


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

thepirate said:


> I would but I'm hanging at my parents house today plus I feel like total crap.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Thanks Devin! Same to you for best in the Mk4 class. :thumbup:


pics of said mk4?!

Congrats chris!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/devindearmas/5613016839/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Devin's Mk4


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats Chris!

Cant believe that mini is static


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! Brought my S4 skirts and steelies home from my parents house today. Gonna start prepping the skirts this week and maybe start polishing my wheels 

Pic of some local Audis meeting up before the show:



















The other B5s were S4s  Its funny to see the height difference down the line though haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

A4 > s4


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> A4 > s4


x2

However I have love for all clean b5's.

Chris, your car deff stands out In that picture. The other cars look like monster trucks in comparison.:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A couple from the show:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Between doing yard work, measuring out my trunk for the new false floor and killing wasps, I managed to paint my S4 skirts today.

Nothing fancy. Truck bedliner I used on my front and rear valances. I'm picking up some S4 door sills next week for…..$15 dollars :sly: and I'm getting an S4 headliner, that should be here next week.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

came out nice.. i need a pair for the silver car, i think


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks nice, I might be getting a set soon


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I may do another coat once I got them in the sunlight they looked a bit patchy. Probably won't be able to tell once on the car but my OCD tells me it must be done.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

looks great! i need some of these, ****.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thats gunna look goooood.
where you getting the door sills from??


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Door sills are from a local guy. I bought some other stuff off him a while back. He sold his S4 seats (mint) for $150 to a friend of mine…kicking myself for not buying them. He may have some stuff left besides the sills I'll check when I go to his house.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Chris, just saw some more pics of your car on the regional section of az from that audi meet. Your car is so effing cool!!! Can't wait to see it in person! :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Frank. I need some spacers in the front for realzzzzzz though.

Little update:

Purchased all S4 Pillars and Headliner.

The urple durple faux suede is for sale. $100 shipped for the headliner and all the pillars. :thumbup:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

:thumbup: :heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thepirate said:


> The urple durple faux suede is for sale. $100 shipped for the headliner and all the pillars. :thumbup:


This is tempting...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James you'll be the classiest dude in your township....think about it


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I want to do purple so bad but I have a blue and cream interior :thumbdown:

Although I love it for what it is, a black interior gives you so many more options.

Your purple would be pimp if it had zebra stripes in it :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Purple zebra stripes???? 

I'm a classy pimp :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I think I'm going to do black, I don't think purple will flow as well lol


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

skirts look great :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks^




James Himself said:


> I think I'm going to do black, I don't think purple will flow as well lol


Chicken.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

I need S4 skirts now ....Looking good.....as usual :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

does the bed liner paint get chipped or scratched easily? I did my skirts in some textured paint but they need to be repainted to look good..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

If a rock hits it no, but if you rub it across the concret yes. My front valence is peeling a little from rubbing when I back out of my driveway. Normal road debri doesn't bother it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

New tires. Nitto Neo Gens 205/40/18. I'm very very happy with them. The stretch is mild which is what I like on a full faced wheel.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

send them to me?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, the car is so shiny! Those tires look perfect though, just the right amount of stretch for the style of wheel.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> send them to me?


My new tires? You crazy mofo…..

Thanks fellers :thumbup:

I got my S4 door sills yesterday, I'm gonna try mounting the skirts this weekend.


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

what wheels are these? :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A8 Sewer Caps.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

welcome to the neo gen club. enjoy!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

How do you guys like the Neo Gens, they do a good job stretching? I'm not sure if I'm going to go with 512s or not with my new set.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i dont have any complaints about them. would prob have gone with 512s if they came in 205 18.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I like them so far and they stretch good. I hope they last as long as my Falkens did, I think Frankie still has them on the wheels and he's driving around on them. If Falkens made a 205/40/18 and I had the money I would have went with them for sure.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thepirate said:


> If Falkens made a 205/40/18 and I had the money I would have went with them for sure.


falken really needs to make that size


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I like them so far and they stretch good. I hope they last as long as my Falkens did, I think Frankie still has them on the wheels and he's driving around on them. If Falkens made a 205/40/18 and I had the money I would have went with them for sure.


They have bad camber wear but the rest of the tire isn't to bad. I have no camber so I can squeeze a little more out of them :laugh:


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG! That's beautiful!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So I installed my S4 skirts today. Taking off the door sills was a pita! Sorry Nic they are destroyed haha. I have to pick up some industrial double sided tape for the S4 door sills. Cutting the lower door moldings was not fun at all either! I also used part of the front trim for a little bracket to mount the rears to the existing holes. I'll post some pics of that one day.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

wow that looks good!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Does look good, I especially like the paint! I remember seeing those pictures right after being keyed


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah its still keyed. Since its the pass. side it doesn't bother me all that much.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i hate your weather, but i love your house :heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

still need to finish my s4 skirt install. said the same thing to nic about the mouldings too haha.
car looks better and better chris!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Wes.

How can you hate 80 degrees with a breeze and no humidity Bobby?? :what:










annnnd another shot. I need to take it out and get some real photos done. Hopefully be getting my spacers in a couple weeks.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

car looks sick bro were the s4 sides a pita?


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

looks amazing!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Thanks Wes.
> 
> How can you hate 80 degrees with a breeze and no humidity Bobby?? :what:


bc i am stuck inside and cant enjoy it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

werk said:


> car looks sick bro were the s4 sides a pita?


Just removing the door sills and cutting the moldings. If you wanna save your door sills you have to really really take your time and heat them up with a heat gun. I still don't see how its possible to remove them without bending the aluminum pieces. 

I haven't bolted down anything underneath yet. I have some self taping screws just need to get the car high enough off the ground to do it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

it looks amazing


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

looks so good.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Whats needed to he done to fit s4 skirts if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

what he said^


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nothing but the skirts really. To make them look extra clean I'd get some S4 door moldings, door sills, and mounting brackets (most peaple sell the skirts with these) but its not needed.

The front mounts to in the same spot the rear is a little trickier. I just used the lower part of the fender molding I cut as a bracket to bolt it on. I'll take a picture today and post what I'm talking about.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/211156-DIY-S4-sideskirt-install

:wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats the DIY I followed. I didn't have the brackets though so I had to be creative.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Skirts look sick, Did I read that you removed the stock door sills? How come?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Skirts look sick, Did I read that you removed the stock door sills? How come?


bc they keep the skirts from mounting flush.. he bough s4 door sills which just dont have the rubber hanging out from under the door


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^What he said.

With the A4 door sills it pushes the skirt out, it'll work just to fit very good. I've gotta clean all the double sided tape off before I put the S4 sills down.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I haven't been looking so this might be a stupid question, but are the s4 door sills hard to find? My thought is that if the a4 door sills break while trying to take them off, Wes and yourself, would the s4 ones break too making them nearly impossible to find in one piece?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Frankie b5 said:


> I haven't been looking so this might be a stupid question, but are the s4 door sills hard to find? My thought is that if the a4 door sills break while trying to take them off, Wes and yourself, would the s4 ones break too making them nearly impossible to find in one piece?


if you take your time they come off fine. i just bought a set of used a4 sills bc someone ripped them off of my car.. new the s4 sills are 250 ea.

the guy who pulled the sills i bought off, used a heat gun and a metAl scraper with the hooked end to cut the tape and slowly pry them up


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd hate to pay 250 for them! Glad it's possible to take them off in one piece.

On a side note, Chris I'm coming down June 1st for a week, staying in Orlando. Maybe, just maybe if I can convince my gf to let me borrow her car while she's at work, I'll make a little road trip for the day and come out to visit and we can kick it for a little.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

An easy way to get the s4 sills off without destroying them is to put a 4 inch metal drywall putty scrapper along the outter edge and tap it with a mallet. It'll slice through the two sided tape holding them on an only takes like two minutes to do both sides. Then you just gotta clean off the tape.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The A4 door sills wrap around the bottom of the car. The S4 sills stop at the sideskirt, which makes them a lot easier to get off in one piece. 

Like Bobby said it can be done with patience, but since I have the patience of a 3 year old I couldn't do it.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> The A4 door sills wrap around the bottom of the car. The S4 sills stop at the sideskirt, which makes them a lot easier to get off in one piece.
> 
> Like Bobby said it can be done with patience, but since I have the patience of a 3 year old I couldn't do it.


 think that is a bit exaggerated, asher has more patience then you do


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

i'll be on gasparilla island again this year from the 20th-28th you should swing through with the family and let me take pics of your car so i can miss mine.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

This month Alex? I don't know if I can my wife's sister is coming in that weekend.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

shux, just landed in fort myers today.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm out on the beach right now  Enjoy your week! :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I'm out on the beach right now  Enjoy your week! :thumbup:


Of course you are.. Psshh


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Of course you are.. Psshh


I only come down to it on special occasions haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I only come down to it on special occasions haha


celebrating the end of the world on the beach? nice


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> celebrating the end of the world on the beach? nice


You know it! See you suckas later!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

im goin out big tonighttt


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Still here!

In all honesty people who are "christians" and try to predict the rapture have obviously not read their bible. Jesus says about several times, "no man knows the day or the hour, not even the Son" (speaking of himself). So if Jesus doesn't know when the rapture will happen and he is God's Son how the H will one of us mortal idiots know?? :screwy:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I was hoping for riots in the streets


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I was waiting at the porsche dealer. 

Looting:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sooooo after I very long day of polishing I've finished one wheel :laugh: I think I started to low on the sandpaper grit actually…started with 220, probably would have been a little quicker starting with 400. On to the pics:

400 Grit









800 Grit









1500 Grit w/ Mother's Aluminium Wheel polish and Power Ball









Before and After









So I'm thinking about sanding some more on the one with 2000 grit, what do you guys think? There is still some very fine scratches, maybe strip the polish and compound it first? I gotta get it in the sunlight tomorrow, it was getting overcast after I got done so I couldn't really tell.

1 down, 3 to go :facepalm:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I've always seen people go to 2000 for polishing. I went 400-800-1000-1500-2000 on my lips. I think i'm going to be redoing mine soon starting at 1000. Still some fine scratches that are starting to bother me.

What's your plan with the compound?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Chris, I went to 2000 when I did my RS lips. There was one that had fine scratches so I went back to 1000 and just took my time, up to 1500, and then up to 2000. I then went to town with mothers mag/aluminum polish, the power ball helps a lot too.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I'll go back over the "finished" wheel with 1000 - 2000 grit. As for compound I don't know yet, Bobby recommended some stuff but its high dollar, think it may be worth it since there is such a large area thats polished.

I'm still gonna paint the inserts black, thinking a flat black would look cool.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Chris, I saw the pics on flickr, they look great!

Personally, I go: stripper, 220, 400, 600, 800 wet, 1000 wet, 1500 wet, 2000 wet, polish with a power ball.

They look great in pics but I know what you mean about small scratches. With the formula above you will have to spend less time on each grit, and less time overall.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Geoff I did: 220, 320, 400, 600, (wet) 800, (wet) 1000, (wet) 1500, power ball mother's polish.

Maybe I was pushing to hard with the 220 cause I had some serious scratches. The 320 knocked them all out and the rest took care of 320. I think I'll go back with the 1000 to 2000 hopefully it will remove some of the scratches. They aren't to to bad, I'm rather impressed with myself. 

I gave up on polishing my intake and painted in black, remember? haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

the rogue itself is cheap and its like compound for a car.. its rated in roughness.. what grit of sanding marks it takes out.

where as a really bad detail job would need m105 then m205 or something like that (hard cut compound followed by a polishing compound), you'd use the different rogues and polishing pads.. 

This will get the results i think you want.. if not you can run into hazing from the sanding marks being left behind.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, best results will be given from rouges and buffs... i actually got a kit at i think sears a few years ago that has a few rouges and buffs, and you can use a power drill.. it works pretty well


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

i see what you did there :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

1500 Grit w/ Mother's Aluminium Wheel polish and Power Ball










OMFGTASTIC! looks great! You just inspired me to polish my 4.2's :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.

So the Rogue is it Sears? I'm gonna swing over there this week. Scratches aren't to bad it could use some more sanding, I was just in a rush to see how it looked :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone care to explain these rouge's a little more? Is it the recommended step in between sanding(2000g) and mother's mag polish? What grit(?) of the rouge is best to use? How do you apply it?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Rogue is applied with a polishing wheel and from what I hear its different "grits" kind of like sand paper and I guess it all depends on how much you need to cut down.

I just used Mother's Wheel Polish on mine so far.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

when i polished the frame and rims on my old gsxr i used the caftsman buffing compounds from sears and it worked amazingly. I bought the kit with the buffing wheels and the kit with the big bars and it was like 20 bucks for them both.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

This is gunna look crazy good, Chris!


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy crap, that's impressive! :thumbup:

Had a go at polishing my Futuras yesterday but gave up after doing 180-240-320-400..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So started the second wheel today after work. I was dreading doing the 220 grit by hand again so I started a long the lip with my B&D sander. It actually worked really good and since it vibrates and doesn't rotate it didn't leave crazy swirls. I'd use it the whole time if I could find some fine grit paper for it. 220 is all I can find 










Also picked up some Rogue (white compound) and a 6" polishing wheel for my Ryobi drill. I hit the first wheel again with 1000 grit (wet), I gotta pick up some more 2000 grit paper tomorrow, clean up the wheel, compound it then polish it with Mother's. Stay tuned :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Excited to see the difference with the rouge compound


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't wait to see the results of this too! Good luck


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Me too! :laugh:

I gotta figure out how I'm gonna seal them…clear coat recommendations anyone? Last time I tried to clear coat something it didn't work out so well...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

this is going to look so good. i used those buffing compounds when i polished my test pipe, it looked really good (it looks burnt now)


----------



## odraciR_AgA (Mar 31, 2009)

you guys don't know how lucky you are!

arround the "hole_in_the_planet" it's hard to get many of the detailing material..
and when you find it, it's way too expensif!!

few months ago i've tryed to buy a 3" powerball to polish the paint in my rims.. it was just over 50€ :screwy:
got me a lake country wool ball, 3" too for 20€
but it sucks, you polish and in the same time fill the wheel with 10.000 ton of wool :thumbdown:


BTW, mister pirate sir, great job on those wheels!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

My arm hurts just looking at what you've accomplished. 

It would almost be worth it to try and make your own different grits of sand paper pads for the palm sander. 


Looks good pirate! :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Me too! :laugh:
> 
> I gotta figure out how I'm gonna seal them…clear coat recommendations anyone? Last time I tried to clear coat something it didn't work out so well...


 might i suggest a sealant, instead of a clear coat.. clear tends to make them look dull and sometime milky


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nic I'm gonna get a wax sealant. I've found a few on line. The more research I did on clear coat the more I didn't want to do it. If I had the money I think doing a clear powder coat would be the best a lot of guys have good luck with that. 

Second wheel is almost done (on 800 grit right now) and I re-sanded the first wheel, 1000 grit to 2000 grit. Looks so much better, I'm gonna polish them both at the same time.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

To Do List: (stolen from Geoff :laugh 

1. Order 15/20mm spacers (15s ordered waiting to get them so I can test fit them and decide if I want 20mm or not) 
2. Finish polishing my wheels (two are 3/4 done with the windows painted satin black, other two are stripped, just gotta start sanding) 
3. Finish installing S4 skirts (needs to be bolted down underneath and put in the S4 door sills) 
4. Start new trunk false floor. 
5. Rearrange air managment. 
6. New exhaust. (bottom of the list for sure...) 
7. Boost gauge (installed) 
8. S4 headliner (installed) 
9. Get front passenger side axle rebuilt. 
10. Alignment. 

This is in no particular order just trying to get it all out of my head so I stop forgetting what needs to be done. :facepalm:


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

You forgot to list 5 speed swap in there. What would you do w/o me hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> You forgot to list 5 speed swap in there. What would you do w/o me hahahaha :laugh:


 haha that's not even on my mind! I have collected a few parts though….of course you know that. 

So I painted the windows satin black. Still not happy with the polished part. I can still see some haze and sanding lines. I tried the rogue but can't figure out how to get it on the wheel. The polishing pad I bought is really flimsy I can't get any decent pressure behind it. 










Put the rogue on half of the face didn't really knock out the swirls like I was hoping, so I just went back to my powerball and Mother's polish. Am I putting the rogue on wrong? Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

whats the final grit you are sanding to ?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

2000. Maybe I'm not doing it long enough or putting to much pressure on it? I'm gonna hit it again with 2000 then use Tripoli (brown) compound then Rogue (white) compound with two different buffing wheels. Hopefully that will at least clear the haze. I can life with minor imperfections…as of now if the wheels were on the car and you stood back from it you'd see the crappiness.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

15mm spacer test fit….really pleased with them. They didn't fit on the rear for some odd reason (its like the hub is a little to long? Looked on the website I got them from and it said it wouldn't fit on a hub thats 14mm…never heard of that) but they fit on the front.

Teaser Iphone pics:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks so good


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

You didnt tell me you were doing the windows on the wheels in black. 

I almost suggested it but then i retyped the text i was sending you lol


Anyways, looks good dude.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

lukasss said:


> You didnt tell me you were doing the windows on the wheels in black.
> 
> I almost suggested it but then i retyped the text i was sending you lol
> 
> ...


hows the automatic 240 treating you


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

Haha hate you. 

Chris literally unfriended me just because i dont drive an Audi anymore! 

It doesnt have an obnoxious lifter tap that sounds like rod knock though!
Apparently the biggest drug dealer of Ocala drives my old car, and the front left strut blew thru the strut tower.
Not sure how haha.


This is what it looked like a couple months ago when i saw it. 

now belongs to not this person anymore
the grill and all emblems are all gold. baby blue brake calipers, a horrible fart can exhaust, and a whole lot more rice


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I didn't unfriend you douche!

You started hanging out with the super kewl doodes…


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

high school drama


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

He wrote maybe instead of checking yes or no on the "do you like me" letter


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

lukasss said:


> He wrote maybe instead of checking yes or no on the "do you like me" letter


He wrote in "**** no" on mine.

That sucks about the old car and hopefully you get the 240 proper. When we get down there we'll ha e to hang more since you neglected to come out except once my whole trip, *******


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

3rd wheel is sanded down….on to the next one :banghead:

Bobby you were lucky he came out for dinner the first night. :laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Chris, wheels look awesome!!

Lukas, your car's new look sounds amazing, thank god you sold it!! That kid was going to "send money" for my old RS's and then never responded, haha.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

Colin, Haha yeah I told you that would happen! It'll come together soon. 

Bobby, I'll come out every night when you come back!
Chris won't, his wife's got him on a leash.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

lukasss said:


> Colin, Haha yeah I told you that would happen! It'll come together soon.
> 
> Bobby, I'll come out every night when you come back!
> Chris won't, his wife's got him on a leash.


Ruh roh!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Ruh roh!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whenever I see someone say "ruh roh" I always say it out loud to myself in the scooby voice.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

bryangb said:


> Whenever I see someone say "ruh roh" I always say it out loud to myself in the scooby voice.


haha, same.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Stop queering up my thread Dookas. :laugh:

I hate polishing.....


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lets talk more about this leash. Did she at least get you a nice ***** pink one?


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

thepirate said:


>


Gotta polish those wheel bolts next


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I gotta plan for the bolts :laugh:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

flat tire sir? looks sick btw


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its not flat....:sly: Must be the angle.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

You done with these yet??


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

he works as fast as any Jamaican in Clearwater... so no, its not done.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

lukasss said:


> You done with these yet??


Getting there. I'm gonna paint the windows on the last two wheels tonight. 3rd one is polished 4th one will be done this week. I'm gonna order 20mm spacers for the rear next Monday wheels should be back on by next weekend.

My steeze is weaksauce compared to whats going on these days (its always been now that I think about it).....


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Steeze was in it's prime with the AMGs. You need to get another set. It's one of the reasons I picked up a set


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry to be off-topic on this thread but I didn't want to start a new one that will only take a simple answer.

Can any wheel be polished? Me and my friend are getting confused talking to people about it. He has Phaeton wheels for his mk4. He's having them sand blasted currently and is curious if he can polish them afterwards. Will they polish ok?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Sorry to be off-topic on this thread but I didn't want to start a new one that will only take a simple answer.
> 
> Can any wheel be polished? Me and my friend are getting confused talking to people about it. He has Phaeton wheels for his mk4. He's having them sand blasted currently and is curious if he can polish them afterwards. Will they polish ok?


If they are alum, yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

yes pretty much any wheel can be polished, be it steel or aluminum. im not sure about magnesium wheels though... If your friend is having them sandblasted he will have a pretty rough surface to begin with. He would probably have to start with 80 and go up to 2000. After that the polishing compound... This will require aprox. 50+ hours of actual labor for them to come out perfectly.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bronz said:


> yes pretty much any wheel can be polished, be it steel or aluminum. im not sure about magnesium wheels though... If your friend is having them sandblasted he will have a pretty rough surface to begin with. He would probably have to start with 80 and go up to 2000. After that the polishing compound... This will require aprox. 50+ hours of actual labor for them to come out perfectly.


sandblasting them will actually pit them too bad to even sand down and polish. he'd be needing a DA and 80 grit and a LOT of time to get the pits out of the wheels. 

have him get them media blasted.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like they answer your question 

Sand blasting doesn't always pit the surface, I bought a VC from either you or Nic a couple years back that Nic sandblasted and it wasn't pitted at all. I'd say depending on the softness of the material being sandblasted will cause some pitting.

You have to use a compound and polish to make them pop once you get to 2k grit...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Looks like they answer your question
> 
> Sand blasting doesn't always pit the surface, I bought a VC from either you or Nic a couple years back that Nic sandblasted and it wasn't pitted at all. I'd say depending on the softness of the material being sandblasted will cause some pitting.
> 
> You have to use a compound and polish to make them pop once you get to 2k grit...


Nic has never had sand.. its always been a media powder or a bead.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

They're in the process of being sand blasted now. I guess the outcome of that will determine whether they get polished or powder coated. Thanks guys.

Sorry for taking over the thread. Now let's get back to talking about... polished wheels:what:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Poopy iPhone pic…but you get the idea :laugh:

Looking for some chrome mirror caps…let me know if anyone knows someone who has a set for sale or is selling a set.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks so much better!
Good job, Chris.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that's so baller.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

I already text you but for thread purposes :heart::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you even notice my 20% tint :laugh: I had to do it! Florida heat and sun is BRUTAL! We need more trees around here like you guys have up north…or overcast skys more often.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i kinda noticed, looks great on a black car


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

So fresh :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Proper pics tomorrow evening. Thanks for the compliments guys :thumbup::beer:


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

thepirate said:


> You started hanging out with the super kewl doodes…


sup?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

vr6gti727 said:


> sup?


Not you :laugh:

I kid I kid!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh my! Looks so good


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

You should raise it up and out 22's on it. I can't believe people still do that down here :facepalm:

Looked good fishbowled but Looks good tinted. 2 :thumbup: to you my friend.


----------



## TUCHMYSTIK (Jun 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think the tint gives it a whole different look. Like I was telling Colin the other day, I'm going for a VIP inspired look, no curtains, or crazy deep dished offset wheels, and I'm not static so hence the "inspired". :laugh:


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Chris, long time no talk.

Diggin the wheels now.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

ew tint


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> ew tint


Don't hate.

Installed some sport clothes today :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Don't hate.
> 
> Installed some sport clothes today :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I feel like chrome mirrors would draw too much attention away from your wheels? Idk, just a thought. 


Sport clothes and tint however :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i love it. you better be at h2o this year


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Seats look grayish in the sun…they look black inside the car, oh well still a major upgrade and we even swap armrest lids 










Better picture of the outside, I have a couple local guys who do a lot of car photography that wanna shoot the car, I just want my 20mm spacers for the rears first!











I seriously think I'm done for a while, I need to get rid of my CELs pretty sick of the christmas tree on the dash and I also need to fix my driver's side lower control arms squeaky squeaky! I really don't have anymore plans other then a 5 speed swap…gotta get her running perfect first!


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

chris you should had answered your phone last night kook.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I was swapping seats until 10


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Yeah I was swapping seats until 10


surprised esther hasnt bugged you about that garage door anymore.. i see its still there. LOL


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ooooooooooooooo So, how to you like them so far? Also what year are those out of?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What is your gtf in that picture?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Esther is always telling me to fix something haha

Seats came out of a 99 and I LOVE THEM!

GTF is 22.25 (give or take) F&R


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

did you ever get the slight hazing you were having out of the wheels? Did you ever get the rogue to take to the pad?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> did you ever get the slight hazing you were having out of the wheels? Did you ever get the rogue to take to the pad?


I think it was the way I polished that wheel. Its not 100% but I went back at that wheel with 1000-2000 grit and it looks much better, either way you can't see the imperfections unless you get up on it and study them. I was just being anal.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i envy that interior. your car has come together so nicely, definitely one of my favorites :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> i envy that interior. your car has come together so nicely, definitely one of my favorites :thumbup:


omg nick, just put the gawddayum s4 seats in already!!


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

chris lets shoot later this week!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

vr6gti727 said:


> chris lets shoot later this week!


I'm down, 20mm spacers should be here wed or thursday.


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

i have thursday off. lets do work!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking good.

I love tint:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

vr6gti727 said:


> i have thursday off. lets do work!


Can we do Friday? Thursday I have something going on.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

nope cause thursday is sooner which means we see pictures sooner.


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Ur car is lookin very clean. Love the look
:thumbup:


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

5 speed swap for the win


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

I had a dream I had my old A4 last night and crashed it into yours. You were pissed.


Looks awesome man


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

luke the rolling shot of you on the highway with your headlights on the background on my computer, fyi.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

lukasss said:


> I had a dream I had my old A4 last night and crashed it into yours. You were pissed.
> 
> 
> Looks awesome man


hahaha yeah I would have been super pissed.


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

this thread is still going on?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

10mm spacer on an 8" wheel et38










20mm spacer on an 8" wheel et28









Now I think I'm gonna trim my rear mounts a little just to tuck some rim. I really don't want to have reverse rake though.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

your stupid rear beam made me think i was completely wrong with my calculations:laugh: trim the mounts, you can have reverse rake when you want it, or keep some air in the rear for normal rakeeace:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

reverse rake ftw


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, fwd---->ftl 

haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

mmmmmmmm flush


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

pretty, go lower =P. spacers were a good choice


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I'm gonna pull the rears sometime in the near future and trim some more. I've got a slow leak in my rear pass bag, thinking its the fitting. I may pull the fronts at the same time and cut more for the upper control arms.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Looking good as usual :thumbup:. +10000000000000000000000000000000 on the 5 speed swap


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> luke the rolling shot of you on the highway with your headlights on the background on my computer, fyi.


 haha im flattered. 

Messed with photoshop on those pics the other day 

i just got photoshop like 2 days ago so dont critique  


http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff508/Lukasss1/Audicopy.jpg 


Chris is making me want to get an audi again  

I even made one for chris  
But im not done with it yet, 

Hopefully sometime soon he'll let me paint his air tank


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

lukasss said:


> http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff508/Lukasss1/Audicopy.jpg


  

Is that real?


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol, no no thats Photoshoped. 

Thats what i was going to put it at prior to selling it. By now it would have had way cooler wheels too. 

I dont wanna thread jack though


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

lukasss said:


> Lol, no no thats Photoshoped.
> 
> Thats what i was going to put it at prior to selling it. By now it would have had way cooler wheels too.
> 
> I dont wanna thread jack though


 Confused me. I know i've seen the car before but didn't remember it being bagged or driving aired out haha.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i actually like the picture because your car ISN'T slammed.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

No that car was never bagged. 

awh man, i think it looked killer lower.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Well did you finish my picture or what!? 

You gotta paint me something sick for the house, then we'll do the airtank


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm working on it! I want it to be good!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You guys think this lower control arm is bad? :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol I think mine are worse, we can compare when I pull mine


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gave her a good waxin' today….didn't have time to polish up the wheels though.

Real photo shoot coming soon with a real photographer and his real camera.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

so shiny


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gonna be working on the rears this week. The wife is out of town


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff508/Lukasss1/Audicopy.jpg



Don't mean to hijack but I just reminisced a little. I can't say I don't miss my 1.8. 




thepirate said:


> Those wheels on you're car look Fvcking amazing!


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yea dude... ****'s lookin' HAWT.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nothing new….I've been riding my bike a lot lately.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What are your offsets? Fronts I mean, your rears don't matter to me


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

et33/28

Thinking about getting 20mm for the front although I rub like hell now when I turn.


----------



## mikeymalice (Aug 31, 2010)

Dude, honestly this is exactly what what I invision my car looking like. 
Except silver. :snowcool: 


Ps I love love love a8 monoblocks :laugh:


----------



## mikeymalice (Aug 31, 2010)

Pss 
I have the picture with the bike in it as my iPhone lockscreen


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome! I need to get some pictures of the car and my new bike :laugh: Thanks for the compliment!! 

I actually had some legit photos of the car taken over the weekend. They should be ready in a week or so he said. :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see the photos :beer:


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Awesome! I need to get some pictures of the car and my new bike :laugh: Thanks for the compliment!!
> 
> I actually had some legit photos of the car taken over the weekend. They should be ready in a week or so he said. :thumbup:


 Me want see NOW :laugh: . Send me a pic of that bike when you get a chance thinking about getting one myself lol


----------



## pontingroy (Aug 30, 2011)

Fun bags are those bags that people is easily put their important things and This is very useful to carry one things to another place.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

pontingroy said:


> Fun bags are those bags that people is easily put their important things and This is very useful to carry one things to another place.


 Yeah :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

pontingroy said:


> Fun bags are those bags that people is easily put their important things and This is very useful to carry one things to another place.












Cool story bro..... 

I'll snap some pictures of the bike tonight Andrew! Can't beat $240 shipped for a brand new single speed bike.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Teaser photo my buddy Justin just sent me….its a photo of the real photo on his computer.

Can't wait to get the rest of them!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i hope mine are that shiny someday :thumbup:


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

wow those wheels look amazing


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Omygodthatissoshiny


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Bling bling


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Someone find me some in.pro mirror caps for cheap


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

should have bought them when they were 5 bucks a pop!

looks minty


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> should have bought them when they were 5 bucks a pop!
> 
> looks minty


$5.00!?

How did I miss that sale….


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Worked on my false floor a little today. Originally it was just some wood laid on the floor. I didn't really like how it looked so I raised it with a frame and hid the tank completely.

Makeshift saw horses :laugh:



















I wanted to do some trap doors for easy access to everything but I didn't have a chance. I'm also gonna lay down some sound deadening stuff under the frame. I'll get some more pics as things progress. :thumbup:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

oh beautiful Florida how I miss thee.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Lookin great Chris!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Colin!!

Alex it was pouring pretty much all morning, finally cleared up around 3:00…its been a pretty wet summer this year.


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Looking good chris!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

were you able to use only 2 pieces? or 3?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just two pieces. I wanted to cut it in 1 piece but figured it'd be a turd trying to pull it in and out. I got the pre-cut squares from Home Depot, 3'x4' I think is the size.

ps the shape of our trunks is a turd....


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i tried 2 and had no luck getting it into the trunk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i tried 2 and had no luck getting it into the trunk


Which way did you cut them? I orginally had the seperation go front to back needed hinges to get it to lay down in there. So this time I went from side to side. Since the trunks are shaped so weird I had to shorten it up a little so its not totally snug.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I went side to side, then down the middle in the front part to cover the spare wheel well


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I went side to side, then down the middle in the front part to cover the spare wheel well


If yours is nice and snug then I'd see how it would be a pain to get in there. I have like a quarter in gap in the front and around the edgeds is about an eighth shy of being snug. With the carpet on top you wouldn't be able to see any of the gaps though.

I also need access to my wheel well cause thats where all my stuff is.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got some shortened front struts from BDA with aero sport bags and autopilot digital management if anyone is looking...I know this isn't the classifieds, but....


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Single speed bike I picked up. Nashbar Neekid 3. Bar bones no frills bike, got it brand new for $240 shipped.

Since I have to modify everything I own, I just swapped seats. Old seat was white new seat is brown with stitching around the edge. I've got some turn down handle bars or curls (I don't know what people call them) coming and I'm gonna wrap with those with matching brown tape. I'm also gonna swap out the crank set for a polished one.

Projects never end :laugh:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice bike, I have a purple one as well but it's a kilo tt


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

photos courtesy of Justin Morrison

3 more on the way.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Those wheels look so good :beer::beer:


----------



## odraciR_AgA (Mar 31, 2009)

your car look f##ing great mister pirate sir!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

those rims really give another level of look to the black B5!


what have you done to the AMG's?



regards from Portugal!:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

AMG wheels were sold to B5_Frankie.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

:heart: looks so good. Can't wait to see it at fixx


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> :heart: looks so good. Can't wait to see it at fixx


A couple more


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

im not even there and i can see myself in those wheels.

whas good chris

:heart:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Omg those look so good


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! Wish I could have made it to H2Oi this year…next year will probably be a bust to, since the wife will be giving birth to our second child!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its always something….car died on me at a red light today. Scanned it and got P0322 code, which is my engine speed sensor "loose" or "faulty" uuuugggghhhhh :banghead:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sooooo my day was awesome. Since we got a cold front I decided it was time to replace my electric fan and engine speed sensor.

ESS came in late so I'm gonna do that tomorrow. The fan was not very much fun, but wasn't all that bad. Wish I didn't have to pull the front end half apart to get it out.

Everyone loves pictARS










(go RAYS!! )










At first I was just gonna swap the fans, but they were different sizes so I had to remove the whole carrier. Then realized the used "OEM" one I bought on here was not "OEM" so I had to cut and splice the plugs.










rectangle one is the aftermarket plug.










Cut and ready to be spliced.

Didn't take me that long to do the whole job, probably a couple hours give or take and that's because I really took my time. Fan works great so far no over heating with the AC on. Now I have to get that ESS in tomorrow because the car shuts off randomly.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i really hope its the phillies/rays in the ws this year :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

At first I was like, how the F*** did he get that slammed thing on ramps!?!?!

Then I remembered you go PPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

we'll see Marc!!

Bags are for cheaters


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Possible 5 speed swap in the very near future. May be picking up a cheap donor car....stay tuned :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i like this:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

No moar smashed trans pan?? I like this.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-B5-A4-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item231634556c


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-B5-A4-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item231634556c


I kinda want these on my car. That would mean no more stubby though. Still debating it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I kinda want these on my car. That would mean no more stubby though. Still debating it.


Whoa 50 bucks. I may start bidding


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

my favourite b5 here, wheels look amazing:beer::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

michal_s87 said:


> my favourite b5 here, wheels look amazing:beer::thumbup:


Thank you! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

just did my fan and power steering pump. wish i would have converted the mechanical fan to electric at the same time since i have the front end off :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

peek-a-boo


Lost one of my door moldings today when I pulled into Dunkin' Donuts, thinking it was long gone I miraculously found it at the entrance on my way out :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ThatA4T said:


> just did my fan and power steering pump. wish i would have converted the mechanical fan to electric at the same time since i have the front end off :thumbup:


Cuts down on extraneous engine noise so much! :thumbup:




Also the electric fan won't explode into your radiator like my mechanical did :facepalm:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> peek-a-boo
> 
> 
> Lost one of my door moldings today when I pulled into Dunkin' Donuts, thinking it was long gone I miraculously found it at the entrance on my way out :laugh:


Haha.. You are making me jealous.. I really need to work on my pie plates


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nic I thought you sold them?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Nope.. All talk and no cash from everyone interested, so they are sitting in my garage still


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

use them for actual pie plates during thanksgiving


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> All talk and no cash


Vortex.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> use them for actual pie plates during thanksgiving


I have a feeling that would piss my grandmother off... 


Doing it.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Vortex.


Nail on the head


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That sucks. You should get them chromed or something. They look real good painted.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

The one that was peeling looks like ass.. I need to get them stripped so I can polish them


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Polish them and let me borrow them so I can be a pa double without the tint


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Vortex.


Like:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

thepirate said:


> A couple more


Fixed these two pictures from page 27. 

:wave:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Uhhhhh! SOOOO SHINY. 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Car is leaking coolant again :facepalm:

On a good note I picked up some in.pro mirror caps. Should be here Saturday or Monday :thumbup:

New non iphone photos soon :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Any photos are good photos. I can not get over how good those wheels look. So good. :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just made a decent little order. Exhaust is getting a nice little overhaul,

Techtonics Tuning 2.5" down pipe and test pipe with a Magnaflow muffler 14815.

Deciding on middle muffler, I don't want to much drone so I may go with a Magnaflow resonator. Any input?

Bobby is gonna be so annoyed haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Just made a decent little order. Exhaust is getting a nice little overhaul,
> 
> Techtonics Tuning 2.5" down pipe and test pipe with a Magnaflow muffler 14815.
> 
> ...


even with a resonator my black car droned and rasped like a Honda. Get a high flow cat.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I thought the cat was deleted with the TP?

Wouldn't the TP be "high flow"? :laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I thought the cat was deleted with the TP?
> 
> Wouldn't the TP be "high flow"? :laugh:


it is and that's what adds the rasp.. no res makes the drone as well as how loud that muffler is.

sucks to buy it all now, hate it and spend money later to change it.. at least it wont rattle at a stop light, but you'll sound like the next auto civic in town with an exhaust.. lol :laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

High flow cat and mid resonator are a must. Loud cars aren't cool unless you're going really fast.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm gonna get a res. A honda will always sound like crap…I can't believe you are even saying they'll sound similar.

You've changed man….that Z has changed you :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Read up some more on the muffler…dang youtube videos are so misleading. So what I wanna do is maybe return or sell the TP and keep my stock cat. I'm not spending $300 bucks on a HFC, or I'll run two 18" resonators…..


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

looks amazing :heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Got my in.pro caps today….they're for a B6!!!! Dude listed them as B5 caps and put a link to ECS for the B5 caps….whats wrong with people??


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-B5-A4-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item231634556c


Caps I won…..:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

sucks


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

He lives in Stroudsburg, PA someone is bound to know him on here….hopefully he'll respond to my email soon.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Open a PayPal dispute saying the item was received not as described


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I was waiting to hear from him…may just do the dispute though.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbdown:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

What about eBay buyer protection?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

All you'd have to do is dispute through PayPal and you'll get your money back. Cool to give the guy an opportunity first though. :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah he e-mailed me back and said he was selling them for a friend and I guess some miscommunication happened. I'm shipping them back tomorrow and he is refunding my money. :thumbup:

Still want some in.pro caps though…just don't want to spend $120 bucks.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Watch ecs for random daily deals and maybe you can get some for $6 like I did 
I wish those ones worked out though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> I wish those ones worked out though


You and me both :facepalm:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Let's take it WAY back brah


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ohhh you fancy huh?

Look at the plaid :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

work shot. 

I really need to get out and take some real photos.

Things for 2012:

Lower in the front and rear
Boxing in the c-arm cutouts
20mm spacers on the front
Exhaust, I have everything just need it welded up.
5 speed *fingers crossed*


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> work shot.
> 
> I really need to get out and take some real photos.
> 
> ...


Ill cross my tatted toes for you too


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Ill cross my tatted toes for you too


haha. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

5-speed :heart:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good as always. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great brotha!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

New thing to add to my list for 2012

Fixing oil and coolant leak….wtf :banghead::banghead:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> New thing to add to my list for 2012
> 
> Fixing oil and coolant leak….wtf :banghead::banghead:




i have both as well right now. slow, but leaking.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, I have both those slowly leaking as well. It's a never ending cycle


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Frankie b5 said:


> Yeah, I have both those slowly leaking as well. It's a never ending cycle


truth


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

a never ending cycle... like a period... b5's have periods... women have periods... b5's = women.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^hahaha

Yeah I think its my oil cooler. Its not coming from anywhere that is super noticeable and coolant is leaking as well.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Replacing an oil cooler is a guarenteed mess. Replacing oem or going with an external one?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Most likely OEM. I hope its just the seal and not the actual oil cooler itself thats bad.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lukasss new wheels.

Bobby you need to catch up to Lukas…he's JDM as fuuuuuuuuuuuu :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Please don't bodykit. Please no!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Needs better wheels :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Those are really ugly cars. :beer:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Those are really ugly cars. :beer:


There's worse, specially down here in Florida.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You guys are crazy! I love the battles.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Lukasss new wheels.
> 
> Bobby you need to catch up to Lukas&#133;he's JDM as fuuuuuuuuuuuu :laugh:


Spring time my *****, spring time. Got it all lined up


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Cut the rear mount as far down as I could. It gave me about a ¼" more drop in the rear. The only way its gonna get any lower is if I have a custom mount made or shortened struts…oh well. 

I also added a 3mm spacer to the driver's side rear since it wasn't even with the pass. side.

before:









after:

















Its hard to tell but its lower :laugh:

Next on my list is cut more out of the raintrays to bring the front down. I actually have a little reverse rake now, 21.5 gtf in the rear and 22 gtf gtf in the front. Its only a half inch so its barely noticeable. 

I also re-greased my front pass. axle, no more clicking


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

looks good 

3mm drivers side spacer ftw


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

looks good chris

Merry christmas


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The after shot is money. Those wheels really look perfect on your car. S4 skirts flow so well too. That picture is really making me thnk about toying with getting skirts..

:beer::beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

you sir, are killing it


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks fellas!

Bryan get some skirts, one of my favorite exterior add ons.

Alex MERRY CHRISTMAS back at ya!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey have you done anything to the rear bumper? I recently had to clearance right where it meets the quarter.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

That paint is just gorgeous...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Hey have you done anything to the rear bumper? I recently had to clearance right where it meets the quarter.


No I haven't. I'm running 205/40 tires, your tires are stock size haha


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

circa 2007, if I only ever had that fitment ! looks amazing chris . merry Christmas !


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha thanks Alex, your car was obviously an inspiration to me, I still remember when you first got those wheels….my outlook on Audis totally changed.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> No I haven't. I'm running 205/40 tires, your tires are stock size haha


255s are a little over stock lol


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Lukasss new wheels.
> 
> Bobby you need to catch up to Lukas…he's JDM as fuuuuuuuuuuuu :laugh:


Nice! Lukas's 240 is coming along!!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Nice! Lukas's 240 is coming along!!


Agreed, Lukas is a good kid. I miss his calls sometimes lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> Bryan get some skirts, one of my favorite exterior add ons.
> 
> Alex MERRY CHRISTMAS back at ya!


Id have to agree..one of my fav things ive done to my car.

Car looks great, Chris. Merry Christmas.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Agreed, Lukas is a good kid. I miss his calls sometimes lol


Haha I get a random text every so often, it's been a while now. He did a great job on my engine cover.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

dApInk


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

So shiny, I love them!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn your S4 skirts. Damn them.


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A photo when I'm not sitting in my driveway :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Baller


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally found my coolant/oil leak. Its the rear flange, I loosened things then "snugged" them down like I was putting on a wheel. Hopefully thats all it was, we will see tomorrow….


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Got that mkIV forward tuck going on in the rear. :heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Got that mkIV forward tuck going on in the rear. :heart:


Yep. I actually hacked up more of the raintray on that side, driver's side needs to be cut more before I see any more low up there


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im jelly.. looks so good chris :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Love this car so much :heart:

And just to clarify, what were the final spacer sizes front and rear?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Love this car so much :heart:
> 
> And just to clarify, what were the final spacer sizes front and rear?


F = 33et R = 28et.

I'm gonna get another set of 20mm for the front and maybe go 25mm on the rear.

Thanks dudes :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

20 and 25 would be awesome!

:thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't wait to get my air ride in.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

thepirate said:


> F = 33et R = 28et.
> 
> I'm gonna get another set of 20mm for the front and maybe go 25mm on the rear.
> 
> Thanks dudes :thumbup:


Thanks chris!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bought a 50mm 1.8 lens for my camera yesterday and went out last night to do some long exposures….such a sick lens.









First picture I took with it :laugh:


















These two were taken in downtown Clearwater, so many scientology police were walking around.









Non car related. Clearwater night scape. shutter speed 13, f/3.2, ISO 200


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Badass photos. Even though there is no car present.. Absolutely love the last one. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You have one of the nicest b5s on vortex bro. Super clean


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks fellas! The car is actually really really dirty hahaha I feel bad I haven't washed it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow chris those are crazy pics! I love Clearwater... It's so nice out there.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Frankie b5 said:


> Wow chris those are crazy pics! I love Clearwater... It's so nice out there.


When were you in Clearwater, I live 10 mins north of there :sly:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

ur car makes me jelly:laugh:

id like to see some new rollers on it tho


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha I've had these on for less then a year…I have been on the look out for something different lately though. I want something wider, like 8.5 to 9.5.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll be sad to see those wheels go. They just look so pretty


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Thanks fellas! The car is actually really really dirty hahaha I feel bad I haven't washed it in a couple weeks.


That's dirty?...gah! You are from the land of no snow.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> haha I've had these on for less then a year…I have been on the look out for something different lately though. I want something wider, like 8.5 to 9.5.


you wouldn't be interested in some ohhhhhhh i don't know... 17x8.5 et38 mercedes wheels!?!

the pictures and car look great, it's weird seeing your car outside of the little driveway 

also i thought the lighting on the rear trunk lid was a spoiler in this picture


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

thepirate said:


> When were you in Clearwater, I live 10 mins north of there :sly:


It was actually in new port richie visiting my aunt, but it was close enough lol I was gonna hit you up, but don't have your #


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Thanks fellas! The car is actually really really dirty hahaha I feel bad I haven't washed it in a couple weeks.


That is dirty? Damn I wish my car was dirty then :laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

That lens ftw. I have a cheap old on and I think I like using it most. Really cool pictures. Car looks so fancy


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah this lens rules I can't wait to use it more.

Nic I'd prefer 18s and something with a lip...we'll see what happenes. I still haven't put my exhaust on haha

Thanks for the compliments guys :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Yeah this lens rules I can't wait to use it more.
> 
> Nic I'd prefer 18s and something with a lip...we'll see what happenes. I still haven't put my exhaust on haha
> 
> Thanks for the compliments guys :thumbup:


*cough** **cough** sl500 amgs **cough**


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Still looking good. I need to go lower then make it out your way for some pics . 5 speed swap FTW


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

These photos are dope. Last one is sooo good though.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> Still looking good. I need to go lower then make it out your way for some pics . 5 speed swap FTW


What up Andrew! I was thinking about you the other day.

Thanks Wes!


:heart:


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Working bro that's about it lol. You should have hit me up the $ is just sitting waiting for SOMETHING to be done to it. I'll text you the wheels I'm looking to get soon.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Did I mention that I love this 50mm lens :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Did i mention i love your car!


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello new iPhone background, thanks bud!


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

thepirate said:


> F = 33et R = 28et.
> 
> I'm gonna get another set of 20mm for the front and maybe go 25mm on the rear.
> 
> Thanks dudes :thumbup:


 will be running 20/25's this summer. pie plates are 8.5 like the flat fives right?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

They're only 8" unfortunately.

Bought some 25mm spacers should be here next week sometime. I'm also getting my exhaust on next week. No more farty fart sound!


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Did I mention that I love this 50mm lens :laugh:


what camera? i diggg those shots.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nikon D40 w/ 50mm 1.8 lens


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That rear fitment is perfect


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

everything about your car is so shiny


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

New background for me! And that 50mm lens I do want!


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

:thumbup::wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

BEFORE 









AFTER 


I bought a screen from Kompressed a few weeks back and my brother in law's, brother in law came over and soldered it in for me. It was a little sketchy pulling it all apart but we did it without any issues.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damnit. Your lucky...first your milage is low as sh*t. My screen sucks and i dont want to risk doing it myself.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

wow you're old screen was wrecked, I had mine done by module masters I didn't know about kompressed until I signed up on the forums wish I went the other route it was pretty expensive for what they did. 

real clean car btw


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just sold my sport seats to a guy that said he got jerked around by kompressed. Did you have any problems? I always thought he was a good guy, since he's done quite a lot of abs modules for guys over the years.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I didn't have any issues with him. What happened? Jerked around could mean a lot of stuff haha 

Marc you really gotta know how to solder, the ribbon is so small takes a steady hand haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Something about a 10 dollar relay never being shipped. But I didn't get far into it, I just wanted to move the seats so I could buy not 255 tire raped fenders


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha I hear ya. 255 is sick huge.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope one us B5 guys runs 255s stretched in the rear all the time. Might be me...... :what:


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

Is Kompressed a user on here? Or a company?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

jeuro said:


> Is Kompressed a user on here? Or a company?


 A member. His usernames are either reflected or kompressed.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice screen! Some how when I wasn't driving my car because of the SAI repair, my screen got real bad. I'll need to get someone to hook me up with a good one.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Nice screen! Some how when I wasn't driving my car because of the SAI repair, my screen got real bad. I'll need to get someone to hook me up with a good one.


 Kompressed did mine in the red car and the new owner (I got rid of the car mid screen repair, so I haven't seen it), hasn't asked one time about repairing it or warranty.. I'd say the screen looks awesome. Idk if his price changed so I don't wanna post up and ppl get mad if it has.

Hell be fixing the new s4's cluster too


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You drive without it?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> You drive without it?


 Yes, yes I do


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah the car started right up with the cluster out. Kompressed is his name on AZ he has a for sale thread in the classifieds.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Yes, yes I do


 I know he charges 90$ to do it. How long did you go without your cluster?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I know he charges 90$ to do it. How long did you go without your cluster?


 A weekish


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i need to get in on this


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Do ettttt 

Next is my exhaust, so excited! I'm ripping it all off Saturday, installing my TP and DP then getting the piping muffler welded on Mon. or Tues.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You should chip it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> You should chip it


 The thought has crossed my mind several times :sly:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> You should chip it


 He'd blow the autotragic apart


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> He'd blow the autotragic apart


 Improvement from ripping it apart from below :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> He'd blow the autotragic apart


 I hate you.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Your inbox is full, so oh well to the pm haha. 

Noticed you shaved your own front bumper so I figured you'd be the guy to ask. What would you recommend to use as filler for the actual hole itself? I'm assuming just any old piece of plastic isn't sufficient. Process wise.. light plastic weld, lord fusor/mesh support on the back, evercoat, sand, guide coat, sand etc is the right way of doing it? I want to do it right the first time as paint isn't cheap haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> I hate you.


 Not even worth chipping IMO. I'm pretty sure my B3 Passat wagon is faster with a 230k mile VR6 in it is faster than my brothers automatic chipped B5.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Process wise.. light plastic weld, lord fusor/mesh support on the back, evercoat, sand, guide coat, sand etc is the right way of doing it? I want to do it right the first time as paint isn't cheap haha.


 
This way would probably be best. I did it the retard way. I epoxied some plastic under the holes then filled them with two part 3m bumper filler. It worked great until I got the bumper snagged and now its cracked around the fill. It isn't really noticeable unless you are looking for it, but it bugs me when I wash the car and see it. 

I probably won't chip it. I'm actually somewhat happy with how fast it is now. I have a heavy foot any faster and I would be in trouble….a lot. 

Also received this little guy in the mail Monday:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

waste of 50 bucks... no wonder esther gets at ya! :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> waste of 50 bucks... no wonder esther gets at ya! :laugh:


 You crazy! and it was only $43....


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey how do you like the nittos? Seem to be one of the cheapest tires on the market, which is good!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I liked my nittos. cheap, grip well, good in rain, stiffer on inside of tread for camber wear. whats not to like.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Hey how do you like the nittos? Seem to be one of the cheapest tires on the market, which is good!


 Nankang ns2s?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Nankang ns2s?


 Nankang seem to be exactly the same price on ebay, and I feel like the nittos are a better tire. Could be wrong but if I can't seem to find anything cheaper in 215/35/19


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Nankang seem to be exactly the same price on ebay, and I feel like the nittos are a better tire. Could be wrong but if I can't seem to find anything cheaper in 215/35/19


 buying from ebay? i always buy from onlinetires.com and on there nankang are one of the cheapest on there.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> buying from ebay? i always buy from onlinetires.com and on there nankang are one of the cheapest on there.


 Wow. I was about to crazy overpay. Thanks for heads up!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So today was fun. I installed my test pipe and down pipe…..alone  

On to the pics. 









This thing is only a year old. 









Got the cat and down pipe out through the top. I had to cut it twice but it came out pretty easily. 









empty 









Once all that was out I cut the rest of it in half and pulled the muffler out. Anyone want a cheap sport muffler :laugh: 


















So I was thinking I could get the TP and DP down through the top in one piece….no go. So I had to slide the DP through the bottom, remove the pass. wheel and cv heat shield, then bolt them both together. Totally not fun alone….got it done though. 









All buttoned up!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I also test fit my 25mm spacers (thanks James!) 









Aired out 









Ride height 

I still have to get some lugs for them, I don't really like the ones that came with them. James I have no idea how you got those things nice and tight on the wheels.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Hey how do you like the nittos? Seem to be one of the cheapest tires on the market, which is good!


 I love them.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Installed my friend's test pipe yesterday, pulled out the cat and dp through the top. You have auto so idk if the trans is thicker, but ive done two test pipes so far and both cats/dp came through the top with no major issues, just got to know how to mingle with it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I tried wiggling it around but that bottom bracket was keeping it from sliding through the tunnel. Then I tried going through the bottom with the TP and DP bolted together but the tunnel opening is tighter then my wife's grip on my cash flow :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Took the car for a drive and its not boosting….boost gauge says there is no leaks. Any body have any suggestions? The bolts and nuts were tight I double checked them before putting everything back together.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Check the grille.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I love them.


 Sweet! I'm thinking I'm going to get them


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Check the grille.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn chris, I had the day off today... I woulda been more then happy to come out and chill for the day and give a hand, it wouldnt of been a mechanically inclined hand, but an extra hand none the less lol.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

It would have been nice to have an extra set of hands! haha


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That airbox cover :thumbup: 

In that first picture it's hard to make out where the lip of the wheel ends and the fender starts haha. Does the 25mm spacer make it poke the slightest bit?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

God bless your fenders at right height


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> That airbox cover :thumbup:
> 
> In that first picture it's hard to make out where the lip of the wheel ends and the fender starts haha. Does the 25mm spacer make it poke the slightest bit?


 When I aired down the fender pulled the wheel in. The wheels is pretty much snug against the inside of the fender. 

Marc I only drive that low when its just me in the car. The wife hates hearing all the rubbing and scraping haha 

Thanks to Nic for the sweet airbox cover :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

What's the air box cover off of? There's some for the right side as well correct? It comes off of some other VW/Audi. I've really wanted to get all of the covers.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think its from a euro passat? Nic will chime in hopefully. 

I think I solved my no boost issue…..the TIP was not on the airbox all the way :facepalm:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

It's from a euro b5 v6 tdi passat.. You'll have to get the PN from Chris and find someone over there who is willing to order it and send it over to you


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

colinisneat said:


> What's the air box cover off of? There's some for the right side as well correct? It comes off of some other VW/Audi. I've really wanted to get all of the covers.


Part #'s for those covers are 3B0-119-487-C (ps cover) 3B0-133-849-A (airbox cover)


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was able to find the PN for the power steering cover and I located one. The air box cover, not so lucky.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Had to air out the rear to make sure the 2.5" piping fits over the rear beam. I had an ⅛" to spare.









This is before the hangers got welded on.


So I love it. The Vibrant resonator I got didn't fit :banghead: Sooooo I went without it. Its a bit droney during exceleration but since I don't really get on it that much it isn't that bad. I love hearing the turbo spool up 

So I'm gonna actually return the res, get the Magnaflow one and have the guy put it on, he said he could do it in 15 mins. It'll give the car a more stock sound but still not to stock.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

awesome Chris
It looks so good on that lift haha


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Too lazy to go through and look what muffler did you go with? And where's the video


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Magnaflow 14815 with 2.5" techtonics tuning test pipe and.down.pipe. I'm ordering a vibrant resonator now. Drove the car to dinner tonight the drone.is.kind.of sucky haha
Ill get a video as soon as I get the res installed


Thanks Wes!


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome! Looking threw your build has me putting one of my toys up for sale to fund airbags. +1 on what muffler u used..


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris do you happen to know your gtf when aired out


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Front is 22" (give or take) and the rear is 21.5" (give or take).

My car is FWD so the rear doesn't sit nearly as low as the AWD. I only have some of the rain trays cut for the control arms so thats holding me up a little in the front.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I still have to see what I'm gonna do with the rain tray.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I plan on cutting more then getting them boxed in. Only real issue is the ECU on the driver's side. Pat aka Ben Franklin had a really clean looking solution. I'll see if I can find is thread.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I plan on cutting more then getting them boxed in. Only real issue is the ECU on the driver's side. Pat aka Ben Franklin had a really clean looking solution. I'll see if I can find is thread.


i have yet to box myne in, but right now the ecu just sits on the arm when aired out basically, havnt had any issues yet, only really moves maybe 1/2" at the most


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I wasn't worried about it moving more worried about water haha

Florida summers can be pretty wet.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This guy cleaned his up really good. I seen this at a show.
I never even thought about cutting the driver side with the ecu. Im sure people cut it and don't have problems. Im still cutting mine. Im actually going to do it sooner than i thought now that my cars down for awhile.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

I have cut my drivers side as much as I can without moving the ecu. It gave me a tiny bit more clearance but not much. It looks like you only need a little bit more room under the ecu and if you look, you could probably cut away the corner of the ecu box, flip it, and secure it back in place to keep the ecu box water tight. Going to be looking into it soon. Car is garage bound for the winter and I'm sick of looking at it right now


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Marc, that's pats car.. His ecu box had been cut and sectioned, and the hood strut had been moved to accommodate the boxed holes


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Marc, that's pats car.. His ecu box had been cut and sectioned, and the hood strut had been moved to accommodate the boxed holes


its soo clean. it doesn't look out of place either.
does the raintray get really wet when you got the holes? i figured the fender liner would still stop most of the water that would come through.

i never planned on cleaning it up like that, my cover will work to cover it up.
being on coils im sure i can get away with only cutting a little where the main part hits.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Fender liner doesn't cover that high. The second you cut through you can see your wheel.

I didn't know Pat removed the hood strut...hmmm


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats true. So does water get inside the ecu?


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Being in Florida and the amount of rain we get I'll bet that water would definitely find it's way to his ECU.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I have some homemade covers on them now. They're held on with double sided tape and it works. When I pull the covers off there is all sorts of road debri on them along with mud and obvious water spots.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Fender liner doesn't cover that high. The second you cut through you can see your wheel.
> 
> I didn't know Pat removed the hood strut...hmmm


ive never noticed any water after driving in the rain with my holes exposed....i was able to cut right behind the hood strut which actually hides the hole very well


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The water gets pretty high around here and it'll rain for like a week straight. Not saying it would flood out the ECU but I'd rather keep it as dry as possible, I don't want the slightest bit getting anywhere near it haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

His ecu back is still sealed, he cut about a 1/2 inch out of the bottom and the lid and epoxied them back together, it looks really clean, the strut wasn't removed the brakey was cut off and welded back on about an inch further forward


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I got the vibrant res installed today….ugh still a little droney in high rpms. I've been wanting to put some sound dampening in my trunk any way maybe this will motivate me to do it sooner. Oh well, sounds real good outside the car. I'll get a video up as soon as I figure out how to get it off my phone and on to youtube.

Alright Bobby go ahead with the "I told you so's" :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoestrings/6853586005/[/video]

Really bad video of my awesomeness.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

video is coming up private..=[


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oops…its fixed now. Sounds like something is vibrating when I accelerate real hard….hmmmm or its just 4 ponies rasping it up.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

could have told you it would drone with a test pipe :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> could have told you it would drone with a test pipe :laugh:


The sound of the turbo makes it worth it though and I'm still stock haha so easily pleased I am.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That driveway entrance looks gnarly, if I was you I would go 4x4 every time I had to endure that.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> That driveway entrance looks gnarly, if I was you I would go 4x4 every time I had to endure that.


I pull in high and back out low. Thats not the full vid in the end I pull in and air out 

Flickr didn't upload the whole thing for some reason.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds good. I don't mind drone, I like that setup you have. I think I missed it but what size piping?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

should've done a mooostache shot before you got in the car. I forgot the car was a auto before you took off car sounds good man


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> should've done a mooostache shot before you got in the car.


 







chris your cars soo clean. im jelly.
come to pa sometime. im sure me you nic and bobby can chill.
sounds good:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

D3ZAudi said:


> Sounds good. I don't mind drone, I like that setup you have. I think I missed it but what size piping?


2.5"

The stache was shaved off Monday haha the wife was with holding the you know what because she thought I was pretty hideous.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> should've done a mooostache shot before you got in the car. I forgot the car was a auto before you took off car sounds good man


Yeah its an auto I wanna do the 5 speed swap. I have pretty much everything but the transmission.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

but nic and bobby don't like you marc, so instead come to sc and we can all hangout with the other nick (third person references make my dick hard)

your car is like a mini vip germanmobile :thumbup:

curtains should be next eace:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

thepirate said:


> 2.5"
> 
> The stache was shaved off Monday haha the wife was with holding the you know what because she thought I was pretty hideous.


my girl is getting pretty annoyed that I'm trying to grow the stache rite now


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> but nic and bobby don't like you marc, so instead come to sc and we can all hangout with the other nick (third person references make my dick hard)
> 
> your car is like a mini vip germanmobile :thumbup:
> 
> curtains should be next eace:



i'll be back soon enough. when summer comes around you should just move into alex's house with him!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> but nic and bobby don't like you marc, so instead come to sc and we can all hangout with the other nick (third person references make my dick hard)
> 
> your car is like a mini vip germanmobile :thumbup:
> 
> curtains should be next eace:


Hey now, the *****s gotten the privilege of texting me again. We are working on it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:laugh:

This was the last bit of my video I edited it in youtube.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Did you pull forward and draaaaaaag? lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Did you pull forward and draaaaaaag? lol


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

5 speed swap next?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

thepirate said:


> [video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoestrings/6853586005/[/video]
> 
> Really bad video of my awesomeness.


This is the exact exhaust note I want for my car. 

Can you fill in the gaps?

2.5" Test pipe
2.5" diameter tubing (?)
Vibrant Resonator (#?)
Magnaflow muffler 14815


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

exhaust sounds so much better than my apr setup


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> exhaust sounds so much better than my apr setup


Really? I thought the APR sounded good just out of my price range. I spent a total of $550 with install for everything.

memo! what do you need?

I've got a TT 2.5" test pipe and down pipe, 2.5" piping to a vibrant "bottle style" resonator to the magnaflow 14815 muffler.

I need to make a better video.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Car looks so good pulling into the driveway. Definitely one of my favorites :heart::beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Car looks so good pulling into the driveway. Definitely one of my favorites :heart::beer:


agreed


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

I love your car.

and I wish I lived somewhere that I could hear birds chirping in February


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

StanTheCaddy said:


> I love your car.
> 
> and I wish I lived somewhere that I could hear birds chirping in February


The birds were going crazy at my neighbor's house. Its pretty nutty seeing them fly around and land in the trees it looks like something from a movie because there is like 50 of them.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I love the car, the exhaust sounds perfect. I'm also pretty jealous that you get to enjoy some nice weather in February. I still need to find a career in Florida, haha.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Collin! Come on down you'll find a job doing something.










Just copped me some S4 door moldings


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

i love the process of airing up and down...just looks so bad ass :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet! I have S4 mouldings too, just no skirts lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Sweet! I have S4 mouldings too, just no skirts lol


Check with PZP he had a few sets.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Pzp is legit, i bought my S4 seats from him.:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Is PZP a member?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Is PZP a member?


Yeah. Hes all over the classifieds.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Is PZP a member?


Yeah most of the S4 stuff I bought is from him as well. He takes a while to ship stuff sometimes but other then that he has good stuff for cheap. I got my S4 headliner for $80 shipped :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm almost ready to buy a wrecked S4 and finish all my upgrading in one big step


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

did you get the longer or the shorter resonator?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Yeah most of the S4 stuff I bought is from him as well. He takes a while to ship stuff sometimes but other then that he has good stuff for cheap. I got my S4 headliner for $80 shipped :laugh:


And I didn't have to sit in a truck stop for 3 hrs with it like the rest of your damn interior


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> And I didn't have to sit in a truck stop for 3 hrs with it like the rest of your damn interior


haha this is true. You and Bobby helped me out with that BIG time! :heart:

meloman: I got the 18" resonator. To be honest though it didn't take out that much drone. It mellowed it out a little on the outside but not on the inside. Vibrant has an "ultra quiet" resonator which I initially got but it didn't fit in my exhaust tunnel.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Get your upper control arms yet?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Get your upper control arms yet?


Nope. Nor have I heard anything from them. I guess I have to call them even though I don't have time during the day to do it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Now i feel like its going to take forever for mine to come.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No I think it was just a mix up with mine because I was dealing with two different guys. Its all straight now and I should have them by the end of the week :thumbup:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> And I didn't have to sit in a truck stop for 3 hrs with it like the rest of your damn interior


Thats disappointing.. I want to get rid of my mid muffler and was gonna get that same vibrant res but absolutely hate drone


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

meloman said:


> Thats disappointing.. I want to get rid of my mid muffler and was gonna get that same vibrant res but absolutely hate drone


Yeah it definitely didn't take the drone out. I think Bobby or someone used two resonators which I may end up doing to see if that helps and I'm also gonna dynomat the trunk, which I had planned on doing anyway because of the compressor noise.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I used a hi flow cat, billy boat mid muffler and a vibrant rear muffler and that **** was quiet... 

On blackie I had a test pipe with just a magnaflow rear muffler and it was unbearable. I then stuck a miltek resonator on it and it was still too droney.. I hated both of these setups.

My red car (first setup) was the best but with the midmuffler I could of used a test pipe and been fine. 

Both cars had 2.5" ss piping


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Where did you get the BB mid-muffler? I looked around but didn't really see anything specific for our cars.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_154017-8132...L=TopCategoriesDisplayView&PL=1&storeId=10151

Did some searching and this stuff is all over the Corvette forums, if it can muffle an aftermarket exhaust on a C5 it can muffle my little turboed 4 banger. I'm gonna strip my trunk and line it with this stuff. Less then $60 to do the whole thing double layered.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I used it on the jetta, but it was in the winter. They say in the summer it can smell like tar, but idk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I read that to but one guy who lives in Texas said it hit 100 degrees and he didn't smell anything. I'm gonna try it, if it stinks and works I'll keep it, if it stinks and doesn't work real well I'm gonna pull it up and do something else.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I've used something similar to that but it was foam with a alum foil backing, not sure if it really helped with anything in my trunk or not


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah it didn't seem to help to much…oh well. Its not a family car anymore :laugh:

On a different note I installed my S4 door trim today pretty easy. I'm putting on the 25mm spacers in the rear and moving the 20s up front. Pictures to follow of course


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Is your S4 trim still brilliant black? I think I might want to do Black door trim and textured skirts.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Is your S4 trim still brilliant black? I think I might want to do Black door trim and textured skirts.


Yes


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheels or up for trade or sale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...olished-A8-sewer-caps&p=76104921#post76104921


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Get those door trims on yet? Get AMG's!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Get those door trims on yet? Get AMG's!!


Door trim and spacers are on I was gonna do some pictures yesterday but I had the worst migraine…

I'm talking to a guy on stanceworks about some 3 piece Brabus IV wheels. 18x8.5/9.5


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

post pics of the brabus wheels:thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I personally think you should keep them, but might change my mind when I see pics


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

9.5? yesssssss


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A few pics from today. 25mm spacer in the rear, 20mm in the front, S4 door trim installed.

I'm in the air about everything really. I can't afford to buy the Brabus wheels without selling mine first so we will see….once the guy sends me some pics I'll post them. :thumbup:


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

fell in love, great pics:thumbup:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

This is definitely one of my favorite B5's - This thing looks wicked man, nice job:thumbup:
*Don't change those wheels!


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

Great photos of a great car. :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

have a straight side shot?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

so gooood :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Drooling, I think blocks are 1 of the best wheels for a black b5. I'm searching for a set my self. Any info on your on your et, ect? Keep up the good work man:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

QuattroDriven said:


> Drooling, I think blocks are 1 of the best wheels for a black b5. I'm searching for a set my self. Any info on your on your et, ect? Keep up the good work man:beer:


Mine are for sale :sly: ets are 28/23

I'll get a side shot up tomorrow for you Randy?? (needinganaudi)


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Mine are for sale :sly: ets are 28/23
> 
> I'll get a side shot up tomorrow for you Randy?? (needinganaudi)


You just call me Randy? :sly:

that makes me randy baby


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You just call me Randy? :sly:
> 
> that makes me randy baby


Hahaha my bad Alex. Your name is in your sig…..:facepalm: I don't know where I got Randy.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Car looks great Chris. Love the sewer caps on your car


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Honest opnions? I'd do a full polish on them with some kind of fancy colored hardware...most likely gold.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Meh.
Not a fan but im sure you'll pull them off great. Especially with a little staggeredness in your life.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not a huge fan either.
But your car looks soooo good in those new pics.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I think the a8s look nicer but it could also be te colors


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

Those first 2 pics are unreal... looks perfect :thumbup: Is your rear lower valence new?? or did u plasti dip it or something cause it looks great, nice and dark??

EDIT: Went back and re-read, that truck bed stuff looks great...might have to do mine pretty soon :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Fap fap fap... Im not feeling those brabus wheels, they are like an awkward in between VIP and sporty wheels


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

He's got some Lorensor wheels for sale to, same price...they're just 19s.

I'm still up in the air about it all....wish I had the money to buy these and keep mine 

Valnece has been painted with bedliner. :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

link to 19s?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


>


Awesome!! Definitely going to to do painted mouldings and bedlined skirts.

:heart: Randy


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Looks Great Pirate, havnt been in here in a long time.. but im back !:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.iapdirect.com/spc-ez-camber-toe-shim-kit-many-applications.html

Found some rear camber shims. Gonna get my -camber on


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Installed the shims tonight. -1.12 degrees. Since they're so cheap I may order another set and go -1.25. They are a one time use since you have to modify them.

















*down*

















*up*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

wider.more camber. GO


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

Crimson ghost For the winnn


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> wider.more camber. GO


Working on it haha, need to sell my wheels first!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that looks so sick. im glad those 25s are working for you:thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks good man and that paint always looks so good


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> Looks good man and that paint always looks so good


HA its covered in pollen right now.

About to order another set of 25mm spacers for the front. :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a set if you want them


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I have a set if you want them


Dang it I just bought some! How much? and do they come with the mounting hardware?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

camber shims :thumbup: looks like your car could use a california duster too :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> camber shims :thumbup: looks like your car could use a california duster too :laugh:


Tell me about it. The pollen down here is insane...bloomed way to early this year, my eyes and throat have been killing me.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Installed new upper control arms today…no more creaky creaky but wow is my alignment out now haha gotta get that taken care of tomorrow!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

dat ass


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i love the plate picture hahaha, what significance do your plate letters have?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i love the plate picture hahaha, what significance do your plate letters have?


None, people ask me that all the time haha. The W is because its a Whale plate


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

would bang nick over you

you can tell people that's what it means from now on


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

wubnoy


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> would bang nick over you
> 
> you can tell people that's what it means from now on


hahahahahahaha Oh I will.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

"white bitches never obey you"


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> "white bitches never obey you"


Ohh thats good to….because its true


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice!!! loving that rear shot!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

D3ZAudi said:


> Very nice!!! loving that rear shot!!


Thanks! 

I'll hopefully be on some new rollers soon :thumbup:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

That rear shot looks clean! I wish my rear bumper paint looked that good.  People need to learn how to park.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

wRek said:


> That rear shot looks clean! I wish my rear bumper paint looked that good.  People need to learn how to park.


I feel ya. Mine has been repaired and resprayed :laugh:

Just sent Bronz money for the MAE's…..stay tuned :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Super stoked! Thanks Vito! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Me likey! Those are some awesome wheels for sure!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

On to the next ones on to the next ones on on to the next ones….(sung to the tune of Jay Z)


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Picked up some MAE's? I like it!! Can't wait to see them on!!


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice! Those will look awesome! I almost picked up a set of those for my old AMG c36, then I decided to sell the car. Always liked those on the right car.


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

Those MAEs have been one of my favorite wheels since I first saw them.

Very nice:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Excited to see it on the maes :beer::beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Super stoked! Thanks Vito! :thumbup::beer:


jelous :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! :thumbup:

I've got 2 sets of 25mm spacers for sale if anyone is interested. They're the kind that bolts to the hub. Bronz has first dibs on one set since he asked me the other day. $60 shipped, they both have mounting hardware and only one has lugs to bolt the wheels to the car.


So my plan is to run the et28s on the rear with maybe an 8mm spacer and run the et35s in the front with a 15mm. Suggestions? Will et20 get me close to flush in the front?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

What are the sizes on the wheels, not sure if I missed that.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

18x8.5 non staggered


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think fwd have diff rear offsets so im not much help.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

This is et30 on an 8.5.
Might give you a little help


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> I think fwd have diff rear offsets so im not much help.


Whats his name gti.one.love I think. His was a fwd right?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yes his was. The rear offsets are different on the FWD, but I can't remember by how much. I had it down somewhere before, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I believe the offset is around 10mm wider than Quattro


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it was gti.love.life

But I could be wrong...:thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, it was Mikey's old car


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm if thats et30 in the front et20 might be to much. I know how et20 sits in the rear on an 8.5 since my old Merc wheels were at that. Just gotta figure out the front. Maybe I'll through the 15mm on there and see how it looks.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

if you lower it et15 will still not be flush on an 8.5










see? i had another 5mm to go at least


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

hmmm so you're at et15 right there? I don't want them to be to flush cause I still need to be able to air it down…..et15 might do me good though….


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yup, the mercs were et38 and i had 23mm spacer up front, i barely rubbed at full lock


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

I'm interested in a set of those spacers, do ya need to use any certin Lugs with them?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

SlimQuattro said:


> I'm interested in a set of those spacers, do ya need to use any certin Lugs with them?


You've got PM


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Mae's are so fitting for the whole vip style you've got going. :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

et25 18x8.5...et15 would be good.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So I was getting my tires pulled off the A8s dude didn't lean one of the wheels against anything and a small gust of wind knocked it onto the face :banghead::banghead:

Owner came out and said its not his problem I asked for some sand paper to try and fix it and he said *they don't* sand and polish wheels....I said no, for me to fix it and he said its not his problem....prick. Last time I go there, he even charged me $40 bucks. So now I have to fix it...luckly Jon (the guy who bought them) was cool about it when I called and told him I wouldn't be able to ship them until tomorrow and what happened. I sent him some pictures of the damage and I'll send him pictures when I fix them tonight. 

*IF YOU LIVE IN TAMPA/OLDSMAR AREA NEVER GO TO TAMPA WHOLESALE TIRE.*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

That's uber ****ty Chris, sorry to hear it. 

That being said, I'm very excited for MAE's on your car. They're one of my top 10 wheel choices for the B5 I think...maybe even top 5.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

How is that not his problem?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats definitely his problem? Sounds like some bull**** to me..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

He was some Russian dude....it was for sure his problem but the kid that did it seemed upset about it I wasn't trying to be a dick because I didn't want to get him in trouble. The way the owner handled it was pretty lame and me being the good Christian I am just had to bite my tongue. 

Its fixable and he is lucky that I know how to fix it which is another reason I wasn't getting to irrate about it. It just pushes my ship time back which means Jon won't get them until the end of the week probably.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That is ****ty. Do you know when your mae's arrive? I can't to see you laid out on them


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Should be Wed. or Thursday. They will be on by this weekend for sure. I still have to finish polishing one of the lips, I told Bronz not to worry about it because I wanted them shipped out and he was leaving out of town Sunday for 4 days.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Found this of Paul's car















.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah those were my favorite wheels he ran. Liked them more then the CCWs.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Damn sorry to hear that happened. Discount tire scored one of my etoiles lips with tire iron once, ended up calling the cops so they give me my money back lol. Just talked to my buddy and he said he shipped out the center cap tool this morning.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

bronz said:


> Damn sorry to hear that happened. Discount tire scored one of my etoiles lips with tire iron once, ended up calling the cops so they give me my money back lol. Just talked to my buddy and he said he shipped out the center cap tool this morning.


Awesome thanks man :thumbup:









The one closest to the camera is the one that fell and since I had to sand it all down (it only came out with 120grit :banghead I went ahead and polished up all 4.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i hate ****ty people like that, good thing you could fix it yourself. i feel for the kid who did that, i was doing an interior detail once at work on a subaru and went over some plastic with the fine steel wool we use and it took off some of the paint. i barely put any pressure on it to get some of the **** off but it didn't matter, took some of the paint off with it. i felt terrible but the women was very understanding and told me not to worry about it. 

i can't wait for the maes!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I wasn't gonna get mad at him it was an accident, I was more pissed out how the owner came out , saw it and said, "its not my problem"…..


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

a better angle of et15


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

8.5 et18


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^haha Never get enough of that meme.

So now I'm confussed wouldn't et15 stick out further then et18?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

He's lower, and his are 17's, an I has bigger tires


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> He's lower, and his are 17's, an I has bigger tires


That makes sense. What size tire is that? I can't read it. Looks like a 215/40?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

205/40


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> 205/40


Perfect. Thats whay I'm gonna run!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Excited to see this. When are you suppose to have the wheels


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> Excited to see this. When are you suppose to have the wheels


Tomorrow, FedEX drops off at my work in the morning, usually before 11:00. I've gotta finish stripping and polishing one wheel so fingers crossed they'll be on by Saturday. I'll probably work on the wheel tomorrow when I get off and get them mounted Friday then a wash and pics Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im excited. I wish more people from vortex would come to sowo or h2o..i wanna see these cars in person.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Im excited. I wish more people from vortex would come to sowo or h2o..i wanna see these cars in person.


I was thinking about going to sowo. But my car is junk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I was thinking about going to sowo. But my car is junk


I disagree. You should go. Im trying really hard to go..its a 14hr drive for me but i still don't care.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Im excited. I wish more people from vortex would come to sowo or h2o..i wanna see these cars in person.


I might go to h20 and waterfest. Hopefully I'll have my wheels on by then


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I was thinking about going to sowo. But my car is junk


If you don't go to SOWO, you need to go to Euro Hanger in Michigan in June.

Back on topic, MAEs will look great :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

peeps need to come to H20. Chris, my drive has got to be further than yours to OC MD. Get your butt out there!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lets all go to h2o..if geoff can drive 13 hours than anyone can!

Waterfest is a good job, show n go is decent, vag fair..im going to all those.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I already have sowo booked


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah but geoff, youre traveling south, gravity, duh:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> I already have sowo booked


Where at? Know what day your leaving too? Maybe we can meet up and cruise or something.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> yeah but geoff, youre traveling south, gravity, duh:laugh:


Ya, but I'm on the metric system so it works the opposite way.

:laugh:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ya, but I'm on the metric system so it works the opposite way.
> 
> :laugh:


Silly Canadians.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

And Chris here's just to show how much more room you have at et25 aired out tires are 215/40/18 falkens sorry the first ones blurry

DSC_0035 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0034 by hooptievr, on Flickr

DSC_0033 by hooptievr, on Flickr


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i need air. whats your setup?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Definitely gonna run a 20mm spacer, it'll put me at et15. Should be interesting, I had a hard enough time making u-turns at et28 :laugh:

Sowo and H2O would be tough this year. My wife is having a baby at the end of April. I'll see how things are going around the time of H2O.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

**** the kids and go to h2o, they're not gonna remember that you weren't around, only your wife :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Well thats a good way to put it nick lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy crap your 215/40/18 is much skinnier than federals.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

FedEX just dropped off two packages  

Getting antsy may see some pics by this afternoon.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

fedex has been busy, I got a box from them yesterday with some awsome goddies inside :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My office at work is like a miny car parts store. My boss is always shaking his head when he walks by haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I need a set of those...


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

waiting to see how they turn out!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

those wheels are so bangin..damn


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

bronz said:


> waiting to see how they turn out!!


 Me too! haha I'm not mad or anything so don't think I am. 

Check back after 4 for some picTARS thinking about running a 10mm spacer on the rear...et18 maybe my camber shims will work and tuck them in.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Well if the front trac rear beam really is 10mm wider then Quattro then they will sit the same as my rear does at et8


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nic your car looks a lot lower in that picture.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Reverse rake yo.. 23.5" in the front 23" in the rear, I need to fix that


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> Reverse rake yo.. 23.5" in the front 23" in the rear, I need to fix that


 I love reverse rake..im raising my front to 24 and lowering my rear to 23


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

et8 on an 8.5 Nic?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> I love reverse rake..im raising my front to 24 and lowering my rear to 23


 You might have to in order to fit 10's up there, lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> et8 on an 8.5 Nic?


 Yep


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Yep


 you have pm


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay so I swapped through all my spacers to see what I liked the best. The 20 & 15mm was a bit to much…well actually the 15s looked good, but the 10mm on the rear wasn't enough, so I through on my 20mm which is a bit to much. Perfect for coils but not air. So I went to put my 15s on the rear and 10s on the front but the 15s don't fit the hub on the rear….:banghead: so I'm gonna order some more 15mm to run on the rear or maybe 12s…the 10s didn't push it out enough when I aired it down it sat between the fender and the rim…which is cool but I don't really like the poked look in front and the tucked look in the rear.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks so sick chris


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

you know i dont think id mind taking them back:laugh::laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha they actually ride good. I just drove around the neighborhood so far though. I'm taking the wifey out tonight, we're going in my car :laugh:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

wow that looks great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Omfg


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow. Your car definitely needed some dish. Wholly crap that is so sexy lookin


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

:beer: Sooo nice! Dished rims set it off!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks. Amazing.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Loved the car with the pie plates. But damn man the maes look great man good luck with the final fitment Chris. One of my favorite wheels


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

proper photos when you get those spacers on! :heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! 









This is the rear as it sits now….I may swap the et28 wheels to the front and the et32 to the back that way I don't have to buy more spacers haha. I love having wheels with the same width but different offsets.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Is the dish the same?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I think so


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i love you with all of my heart


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Yeah I think so


 Then go for it! I run a 25 on my front 8.5, I think it tucks nicely. So 28 would be really close to this:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Chris, your car looks even better than it did before!! These look perfect!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i can die satisfied now:heart:


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

What size tires


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i love you with all of my heart


 I'm telling alex


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

SlimQuattro said:


> What size tires


 205/40 

The only thing that sucks about swapping them around is I had them put the bad tires on the rear wheels haha. Oh well I guess I have to just bite the bullet and get two new tires. I'm gonna have some good pictures up today, the wife is going to a wedding shower and the kid is at his cousins. I've got all day to play :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Chris, is the backpad thicker on 2 of the wheels? That's the only way the lips could be the same. If that's the case make sure you have the proper length lug bolts.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got sooo many different sized lugs haha. Its hard to tell, the pads look the same, I'll measure the lips.


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

lips should be 2.5 all around thats what were on mine. 


Looks great chris


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

****s ugly :thumbdown: 

jk my :heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

idk alex said:


> lips should be 2.5 all around thats what were on mine.
> 
> 
> Looks great chris


 Thanks Alex! Thats what they are haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So I swapped the wheels around and played with the spacers. I've got the et32s on the back with a 10mm which sits perfect, just enough tuck and poke and I've got the et28s on the front with no spacers right now. The 15s gave it a little to much poke and it didn't line up right with the rear. So Bobby and I are trading, my 15s for his 10s which I test fit the two I have and it looks money.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yay! I'll have 15's.. I don't think my 15's or nics 25's will work with the 10.5's I'm getting lol


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

So ****ing raw chris


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


>


 
My favorite. :heart:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It just keeps getting better!!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

looks soooo sickkkk


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

When i take my week vacation Chris I'm suppose to go down to fl gotta meet up man I'm driving down


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> When i take my week vacation Chris I'm suppose to go down to fl gotta meet up man I'm driving down


 For sure! What part of Florida you coming to. 

Thanks for the complements guys!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

im starting at my friends house in tampa then working south to surfside


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> im starting at my friends house in tampa then working south to surfside


 Nice I live in Clearwater which is pretty close to Tampa (right across the bridge). We will definitely meet up and do dinner one night! 

Went to a church picnic today, car looked so good I had to snap a few :laugh:


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

that last shot is money


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the new background bra


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha pimp! 

Can't wait to get my 10mm from Bobby, gotta get the front pushed out!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

so good dude. jelous fosho


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> so good dude. jelous fosho


 Ain't nothin' to be jealous of haha your car always look great every year! 

Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

damn chris your car looks sooo good man. i just saved all those pictures:thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Nice I live in Clearwater which is pretty close to Tampa (right across the bridge). We will definitely meet up and do dinner one night!


 Im gonna hold you to this chris


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> Im gonna hold you to this chris


 For sure man. Do You know what month you're coming down? The wife is suppose to give birth at the end of April.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris are you going to sowo?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Chris are you going to sowo?


 Negative. I'll have a 4 week old haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

she's not allowed to give birth on my birthday.. if it gets close, put a cork in her!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> she's not allowed to give birth on my birthday.. if it gets close, put a cork in her!


 When's your birfday? 

On a more related topic, I've been thinking about getting the centers on the MAEs powder coated cream….what say you guys? 

Just stumbled across this….drooooooolllllll


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yes  bring back the cream from the mercs, old meet new


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> yes  bring back the cream from the mercs, old meet new


 Haha thats what I was thinking. My car was in the shade today and the centers had a creamy look from a distance. I'd get them done right this time, no more rattle can.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I did the cream thing. I would do it again, but no rattle cans this time :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

May 7th


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> May 7th


 She is due April 20th. I hope she doesn't go two weeks past her due date haha I think she may try to pull it out herself if that happens.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Coming to h2o? And haven't set a date yet


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If the baby is born on 4/20 that'd be super


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> If the baby is born on 4/20 that'd be super


 Somehow I don't think Chris will share in this sentiment. 

:sly:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't think he would..but i still think it'd be cool.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Somehow I don't think Chris will share in this sentiment.
> 
> :sly:


 What are you talking about? Chris and I blazed everyday I was down last time. :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> If the baby is born on 4/20 that'd be super


 Now you sound like my father-in-law…he's an old hippie. 



.Mad Hatter. said:


> Somehow I don't think Chris will share in this sentiment.
> 
> :sly:


 :laugh: You know me well. 



99.5blacka4 said:


> What are you talking about? Chris and I blazed everyday I was down last time. :laugh:


 You mean, you "blazed" the Florida sun really put a hurtin' on your pasty Pennsylvania skin


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

thepirate said:


> She is due April 20th. I hope she doesn't go two weeks past her due date haha I think she may try to pull it out herself if that happens.


 That's a good time of the year for babies to be born. My daughter was born May 1st and my son was born May 2nd. :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

wRek said:


> That's a good time of the year for babies to be born. My daughter was born May 1st and my son was born May 2nd. :beer:


 Dang that makes birthdays easy haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

This page lacks photos and since I'm staring at the car from the warehouse all day I figured I should snap a pic.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

thepirate said:


> This page lacks photos and since I'm staring at the car from the warehouse all day I figured I should snap a pic.


 Oh gawd yes!! 

perfecto with those mae's


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

thepirate said:


> Dang that makes birthdays easy haha


Haha, it will for now. We'll see what happens in a couple years. My son turns 1 this year and my daughter turns 5. 

Your car looks amazing on the new wheels. Thanks again for your responses when I asked about your air setup. I got mine ordered last week, so hopefully soon I will start a thread on my car.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Chuckdee said:


> Oh gawd yes!!
> 
> perfecto with those mae's


Thanks!



wRek said:


> Haha, it will for now. We'll see what happens in a couple years. My son turns 1 this year and my daughter turns 5.
> 
> Your car looks amazing on the new wheels. Thanks again for your responses when I asked about your air setup. I got mine ordered last week, so hopefully soon I will start a thread on my car.


No problem man I'll be looking forward to the thread. 

My son is 4 turning 5 in Sept. boys pretty much rule so its gonna be new with the little girl haha


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

thepirate said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will love having a daughter. I wasn't sure how much I'd like it, but they are definitely Daddy's girls. I love my son, but my daughter thinks I'm the coolest.


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats for the baby girl on the way. I hope it's a fast and trouble free birth. As for the B5 :heart:ing the new wheels. Looks proper!


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Pirate - You either (a) have exceptional taste in wheels or (b) your car has the ability to make all wheels look amazing:screwy: Either way, lookin' good man:thumbup:


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hai Chris. Those wheels look super. Congrats on soon to be having another child.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You know I was just wondering where you went brad


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Chris has his 10mm spacers on, I have my 15's on.. Maybe he'll post pics of his car now.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ugh...I want these wheels.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Awarof4 said:


> Hai Chris. Those wheels look super. Congrats on soon to be having another child.


Whoa dude! I was just looking up "painted MAEs" on google and your car popped up on the first page several times haha


Mk2Reverie said:


> Pirate - You either (a) have exceptional taste in wheels or (b) your car has the ability to make all wheels look amazing:screwy: Either way, lookin' good man:thumbup:


Thanks man! 



99.5blacka4 said:


> Chris has his 10mm spacers on, I have my 15's on.. Maybe he'll post pics of his car now.











Thanks Bobby she sits perfect in the front now!



.Mad Hatter. said:


> ugh...I want these wheels.


Give me a year to roll around on them I may get bored like I did with the A8 wheels…which I thought would never happen haha


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I did the cream thing. I would do it again, but no rattle cans this time :thumbup:


I had creme (vanilla) wheels. I liked the color, but part of me really just likes the wheels the way they are!!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

chris your front is aired out there?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> chris your front is aired out there?


Yeah. Doesn't look like it does it haha could be the angle


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

This color is Navajo white. It's super creamy









I had some pshops of PQs car from when I was toying around paint ideas with mine.
This is the only one I can find right now. I'll keep looking. Green centers and white lips actually looked good....


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think my tires are holding the front up a little. I can't get my finger in there haha

Green faces and white lips?? Hmmm I may leave the centers silver until I get bored with them. I love the polished lips look.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Just my personal opinion... Bright colors on wheels can look cool, and they definitely have their place, but they don't have that same clean sleek look as silver, black, or even a grey or tan. They are more of a "Blam! Here I am!" type of thing. Granted, when I did it I chose red, but still I feel that other colors have a similar feeling. The silver just has a super clean look on your car.

My old Corrado for reference.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bright colored wheels can be fun.. but i feel as if its a bit childish sometimes.. i have had pink and teal though


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

If you wanna add a little bit of color to the car without going all out, maybe consider painting the brake calipers?


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got a pair of Koni struts that were shortened by BDA with Aerosport Universal Bags for the front of any B5A4/S4. Let me know if your interested. Trying to get rid of them soon. They have one season on them and look like new. Also come with 3/8" leader lines. Basically these are ready to install. Thanks


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^PMed

Yeah I think I'm gonna leave them for now. I've had the bright colored wheels thats why I was thinking cream or off white....I'm gonna re-polish the lips this week I'm trying to get that mirror look like my A8 wheels.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Washed and waxed the turd today. Going to a show this Saturday hopefully she'll stay semi-clean until then :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks amazing chris. 
Just saved a those pictures to my phone.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

oh snap...so sleek and sexy


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Dat ass


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I wish my paint, looked like your paint. Someday.....


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I wish my paint, looked like your paint. Someday.....


Because washing?




Those 4 pictures all got right click saved. Love it. :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Because washing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because he doesn't have bondo'd driver quarter panel or a f*cked front bumper


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks great Chris what's the final offsets there. And I think I'm making my drive in end of june


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

looks ridicilously good


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

so much want


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Offsets are a little weird in the back, I had to get them perfectly even so the drivers side is et16 and the pass. side is et27 the front is et18. 
:heart:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

So sexy :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Frankie b5 said:


> So sexy :thumbup:


You coming to euro treffen tomorrow in Tampa?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So it was the first show I went to this year and it rained!!! 

On top of that the road was dirt so I looked like I just got done muddin'.









Since the Audi's were few they put the B5, B6, and B7s together….The bagged S4 in front of me won obviously haha its cool he deserved it.









Sickest car there on the sickest VIP Modular wheels aaaannnnnnddddddd the guy looked 16!!!!!! He had three super young girls with him that went and collected all his "trophies" won best in show and best wheels.


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Hey, Chris meant to text you back. I was at a wedding today, sorry i couldnt make it bud.

And that CC is owned by a girl and her bf has a crazy bagged mkv.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

idk alex said:


> Hey, Chris meant to text you back. I was at a wedding today, sorry i couldnt make it bud.
> 
> And that CC is owned by a girl and her bf has a crazy bagged mkv.


Oh he was driving it….well she looked just as young then! 

Yeah it sucked though it rained pretty much the whole time.:thumbdown:


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Yeah trying to drive my car through south tampa sucked. Every road was flooded >.< sketchy, I dont have that convenience of pssssssssssssssssssshhhhh and im an inch higher


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Chris, what did you do for lower door moldings when you put the S4 skirts on? I can't tell from the pics if they're cut or the S4 ones.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bag it Alex!

Geoff I found some S4 lower door moldings a month ago. Already brilliant black


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

Pirate... There is a small pic of your car in the latest issue of pvw in the back.... Website page it is right in the middle of all the thumbnails....


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

thepirate said:


> You coming to euro treffen tomorrow in Tampa?


Haha no I didn't make it, I didn't even know it was going on. I went to a concert last night though anyway at universal. I currently dont even have enough money for gas to make it to Tampa. Concert was free :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Chris...having to buy those ****ers is the main thing holding me back, lol.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

jrodmk2 said:


> Pirate... There is a small pic of your car in the latest issue of pvw in the back.... Website page it is right in the middle of all the thumbnails....


Nice I'm gonna look for that! 



Frankie b5 said:


> Haha no I didn't make it, I didn't even know it was going on. I went to a concert last night though anyway at universal. I currently dont even have enough money for gas to make it to Tampa. Concert was free :thumbup:


It rained pretty much the whole show...good thing you didn't waste the gas haha



.Mad Hatter. said:


> Thanks Chris...having to buy those ****ers is the main thing holding me back, lol.


I just stumbled across these on AZ. That guy that built the red A4 all smoothed out was selling them...I can't remember his SN off hand.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Picture from the show Saturday. Photo courtesy of Brian A.

Jrod, I couldn't find what you were talking about….


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

"CAN YOU TAKE ME HIGHER!~~~"

Those wheels look amazing


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

it was one with the pie-plates in your driveway i think.
i will try and remember to take a pic and post it or give a page number, that issue is at home still.


















wow...the worst quality iphone pics i have ever taken.....


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

found it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats awesome chris!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

so when are the mae's getting polished?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh man thats awesome! I've gotta go get that issue now. :laugh:

MAE's probably won't get polished, I'll keep the lips nice and shiny and if anything I'm gonna paint the centers, cream, mint green, off white, something along those lines. They'll be powder coated though, no more rattle can haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Oh man thats awesome! I've gotta go get that issue now. :laugh:
> 
> MAE's probably won't get polished, I'll keep the lips nice and shiny and if anything I'm gonna paint the centers, cream, mint green, off white, something along those lines. They'll be powder coated though, no more rattle can haha


:thumbup:
Your cars one of my favs


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That's awesome, congrats Chris!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Oh man thats awesome! I've gotta go get that issue now. :laugh:
> 
> MAE's probably won't get polished, I'll keep the lips nice and shiny and if anything I'm gonna paint the centers, cream, mint green, off white, something along those lines. They'll be powder coated though, no more rattle can haha


Either way they'd still look good. Congrats on the magazine feature too :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its not a feature just a photo someone probably blogged or something and , haha. My car is definitely not worthy of a PVW feature.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ride height: 




































I came across these 2010 Maxima wheels on CL, 18x8 et50, deal was to sweet to pass up. My wife's car is getting a little upgrade :laugh:


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

Is your windshield tinted?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

It was when I first got it but I got pulled over to much haha. 

Sorry I forgot to get you that part #. I'll get it tonight when I get home.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris you have the sticker that says drive low park lower?


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

That's no problem, I had the windshield in one my b2200's tinted and loved it. I have to take the tint off my Audi, the cops are getting strict on tint laws here an I've been pulled over 5 times in the last couple months for it being to dark lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> Chris you have the sticker that says drive low park lower?


 No. You got one you wanna send me? :laugh: 

Passat airbox cover part# 
3BO 133 849 A 

So this morning my car was having a horrible vibration in the rear, pulled over and my pass. side rear tire had 0 psi in it....I wasn't riding on the rim but it was dang close. Luckly I carry around "fix-a-flats" (homemade, I used a 116L bottle filled w/ nitrogen and a regulator with a tire chuck). I decided to check all the tires and the front two were fine but the rear was really low, the fenders a pulling the tire off the bead. I need to either: 

A: give my fenders a slight pull 
B: camber the wheels in a little more 
C: go down a size in my spacers


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

thanks for the number, now to get my friend that lives in england to order me one :laugh:


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

chrisss the car looks perfect man.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

vr6gti727 said:


> chrisss the car looks perfect man.


Thanks Devin :thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

thepirate said:


>












hope you don't mind! Loved that angle, pretty hard to draw.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I really need to get active again around here.

the car looks good chris, just get that air leak taken care of.

i like the maxima wheels you picked up for esthers car and glad you got the oil leak fixed.

you have to take elliette home in the Audi, hands down and you gotta lmk when it all goes down.... and out.. haha

keep it up chris and i'll see ya sometime soon my man :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> hope you don't mind! Loved that angle, pretty hard to draw.


Not at all that looks awesome!

Thanks Bobby! She went to the doctors today she told her to, "have more sex", I guess sperm makes the body want to go into labor?? I never knew and of course I said…."uhh well hmmm I don't really have a problem with that. Let me check my calendar to make sure I've got some free time." :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Doctors should always suggest that, regardless of the illness


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ash would rather stay preg for 10 years then put out.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Doctors should always suggest that, regardless of the illness


haha "illness"



99.5blacka4 said:


> Ash would rather stay preg for 10 years then put out.


Come on dude, its not that bad…or maybe you should be nice more often. That's what Esther tells me all the time haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> haha "illness"
> 
> 
> 
> Come on dude, its not that bad…or maybe you should be nice more often. That's what Esther tells me all the time haha


they get along so well b/c they are the same people. if i was nicer and all lovey dovey, etc. i'd prob get laid all the time, but what fun is that?


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Can I haz your wheelz...lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

wifes car? ic:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Not at all that looks awesome!


Thanks! I'm going to attempt to color it in on photoshop eventually, hopefully it'll look good


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

RAUDIB5 said:


> Can I haz your wheelz...lol


When I get tired of them you got dibs :laugh::thumbup:



CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> wifes car? ic:


Its just a stock 2004 Maxima. I bought one of the ugliest color combos out there...silver on grey :facepalm:

I orginially wanted white exterior with black interior but I was getting impatient during the search and bought it. She won't let me do anything to it and when I brought the wheels home she got all pissy telling me to leave her car alone haha I may sneak some coilovers and spacers on it in the future.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

she's almost 10 months prego and she's starting to break down (she posted she cant cook on fb.. really? my picky ass loved her cooking)..

i'm surprised she didnt castrate you in the middle of the night. 

but really.. leave her car alone.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha I just heard what she said on FB. We've been having a hard time pleasing our 4 year old. haha I told her its not the cooking its his pickiness, all he wants to eat is PB&J with cheetos. :facepalm:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Haha I just heard what she said on FB. We've been having a hard time pleasing our 4 year old. haha I told her its not the cooking its his pickiness, all he wants to eat is PB&J with cheetos. :facepalm:


She can't take it hard that she can't please Asher at all times. Rylan is the same way. Since we learned from you guys to pack him a pb&j and stuff for lunch and/or dinner when you're out and about to save $$.. All Ry wants to eat is pb&j or something along those lines. He doesn't wanna eat regular dinner. 

I think if she wasnt pregnant it wouldn't of bothered as bad. 

Your wife though, can really cook. Ash has been cooking some of the things we had down there. :thumbup:


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

chris come to orlando and I'll shoot your car. get it up on either Klutch, state of stance, or canibeat.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

vr6gti727 said:


> chris come to orlando and I'll shoot your car. get it up on either Klutch, state of stance, or canibeat.


I'm down just gotta wait until after the baby is birthed. :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

SlimQuattro said:


> thanks for the number, now to get my friend that lives in england to order me one :laugh:


My airbox cover should show up any day now, ordered a few weeks ago : ). I have the power steering cover sitting here waiting to put it on as well.


Love the car as usual and I like the maxima wheels, sneak them on your wife's car and take pics!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Maxima wheels are on her car. She likes them just doesn't want to admit it haha, I'm gonna get some spacers for them. They have a higher offset then the others so they sit in way way to much.


















*instagram photos*


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

:heart: This car :heart:


----------



## gab2.0 (Apr 5, 2011)

RAUDIB5 said:


> i have a jetta mk3! and im selling it to buy an audi!! and this rigth here is my inspiration!!
> 
> ur car i awesome MEN!!! :beer::beer::beer: :wave: from Puerto Rico!!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Maxima wheels are on her car. She likes them just doesn't want to admit it haha, I'm gonna get some spacers for them. They have a higher offset then the others so they sit in way way to much.


Is this ride height? I really like it


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

_quickly, _what's your GTF?.....and GO!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks to be about 23-23.5


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Show us the maxima.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> Show us the maxima.











weaksauce haha. Once the spacers are on it will look sort of better. She won't let me put coilovers on it :sly:

GTF is around 23ish all around, it really depends on how I feel like driving. 

Thinking about wrapping the car….any suggestions? I wanna do white or maybe a flat color, just don't know what.

Thanks for the compliments guys!! :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Is this ride height? I really like it


Yes sir :thumbup:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

pirate , im pretty sure your not, but do you know or anyone on here in the b5 community that is running e-level? im in the process of installing and am looking for level sensor moutning pics.. any help would be great.. same with who ever reads this.. only b5's i know that are running e-level is jj larsons s4 avant.. but he cant get me pictures at this time ! :banghead: I know HINRISH or something like that was trying but switch back to static.. 



PS: Ive searched high in low on here stance works and all FYI :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hinrich couldn't get his mounted right in the rear, they'd break from going too high.

I think sparky is running it. You can ask him sparkyvw on audizine


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I'm not running them. Sounds cool but but the installing headaches aren't worth it.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

haha yeah i hear ya, thanks though.. i hit up sparky.. e level is a pain, but if you can hit the nail on the head, its tits ! Pirate , your car has came along way.. i miss the a4 community..


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

you should give the maxima headlights a nice re finish, the wife will probably put out and then let you put coils on it after she sees how much better they look


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> you should give the maxima headlights a nice re finish, the wife will probably put out and then let you put coils on it after she sees how much better they look










he's not very aware


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> you should give the maxima headlights a nice re finish, the wife will probably put out and then let you put coils on it after she sees how much better they look


Haha well the wife is do to pop any moment so she won't be putting out any time soon :laugh:

Headlights do need to be sanded and buffed. I'm gonna take it to this car wash tomorrow that does it for $50. My father in law had it done on his old car and they looked brand new. I personally have no drive to do it myself haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Paid on Apr-23-12 via PayPal 

Item Title:01 02 2001 2002 VW PASSAT 00-02 AUDI A4 5spd HEV MT Manual Transmission- opens in a new window or tab 

Item Id:200702804242 - Price: US $225.00 
Quantity:1 * 

Yep....that just happened. 

Its only got 85k miles on it to


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

didn't expect that :thumbup: 

when's the kid coming out?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh wow. Fwd will make the swap easier also, less crap to replace


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Aww sheet, finally growing a pair :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bout damn time...now do a tdi swap with it!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You'll love switching gears!


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> bout damn time...now do a tdi swap with it!


 All of our dreams!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> didn't expect that :thumbup:
> 
> when's the kid coming out?


 Kid will be here tomorrow, she is getting induced tonight around 8 pm :thumbup: 

Don't know how long its gonna take me to do the swap but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

awesome  post the birth video here after


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Eww...:facepalm:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> awesome  post the birth video here after


 I told her I was gonna tell everyone through instagra:laugh:m. Straight on head crowning shot!


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Kid will be here tomorrow, she is getting induced tonight around 8 pm :thumbup:
> 
> Don't know how long its gonna take me to do the swap but I'm looking forward to it.


 Congrats on the new kiddo! Perhaps a flat red for the maxima might look pretty sweet! 
A 5 speed swap is going to be super rad. I'm dabbling doing a manual swap on my S Avant.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I told her I was gonna tell everyone through instagra:laugh:m. Straight on head crowning shot!


 :laugh: looking forward to it


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

This thread has taken an unforeseen turn to the dark side...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

the miracle of a beautiful little pirate baby's birth is dark?


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

LMAO - No, only the images of the actual entry to the majestic place we call home:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha you guys are crazy.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris what was your axle issue you had? i cant seem to figure out my axle issue and bobby told me you used to go through axles like crazy.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

come on chris things happen in threes my girls aunt was friday my boy had his son 2':00 am this morning your turn


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Chris what was your axle issue you had? i cant seem to figure out my axle issue and bobby told me you used to go through axles like crazy.


 I just kept breaking the pass. side axle. I just figured since its auto (axle is shorter on that side) it was typical when you ran real low. Which joint is giving you issues and what is it doing? My car would vibrate like crazy under heavy load as soon as I reached 35 mph or above it smoothed out. 



gear said:


> come on chris things happen in threes my girls aunt was friday my boy had his son 2':00 am this morning your turn


 I thought celebrities died in 3s? :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I had an empi in and my caliper carrier was shifted and actually grinned against my rotor. Put my factory back in and it was fine. Now i put a raxle in and its clicking. My wheel bearing on that side went bad during the empi axle process so im hoping thats what the issue is.

I just bought a new bearing and a hub so im gonna get those installed and go from there.


All this is on my pass side as well.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

congrats on the 5 speed steal and the soon to be delivered baby! :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Since. No one said it here congrats on the baby girl Chris.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats! Seen the baby on instagram!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> Since. No one said it here congrats on the baby girl Chris.





MarcMiller said:


> Congrats! Seen the baby on instagram!


 Thank you guys! 

Newest member of the family: 








Elliette Sophia


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

AKA Baby Pirate?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

congratulations  I hope we see a bagged barbie jeep in a couple years


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats to you and your family Feel free to print as many of these as you'd like - I find them useful:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha that application is awesome!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Congrats Chris!


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations Chris!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

congrats on the babes and the 5spd


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

congrats chris !!!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris you said its hard to break 1.8 pans


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Dang man that sucks….I guess what I should have said was, "Its hard to break them in Florida" ::facepalm:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey congrats on the baby girl Chris, she's beautiful!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Dang man that sucks&#133;.I guess what I should have said was, "Its hard to break them in Florida" ::facepalm:


 Sucks man this is my third pan since October.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I really want to say yes, but I'm going to go with definite maybe.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My buddy from work just sent this to me. I've gotten two awesome deliveries this week! The baby girl is obviously way more awesome :laugh:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just imagine, you'll never have to worry about smashing trans pans again


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

All you have to worry about now is oil pans


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Just imagine, you'll never have to worry about smashing trans pans again


 For real! 



gear said:


> All you have to worry about now is oil pans


 You'll see when you come down Dave, the roads are smooth like a babies bottom.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats again Chris. As for the surround yes it will work. Don't forget to buy a new slave cylinder.:thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

thepirate said:


> For real!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see when you come down Dave, the roads are smooth like a babies bottom.


 Chris I'm putting my week off in for the last week of july


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> Congrats again Chris. As for the surround yes it will work. Don't forget to buy a new slave cylinder.:thumbup:


 Good I can keep my bird's eye! Classiest trim Audi made for the B5 haha 



gear said:


> Chris I'm putting my week off in for the last week of july


 Nice I'll be here!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Raintray pictures?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

No Chris, the automatic shifter surround does NOT work with a shift boot. This i've tried back in the day


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> Raintray pictures?


 Yeeeeeeessssssssss.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> No Chris, the automatic shifter surround does NOT work with a shift boot. This i've tried back in the day


 May i ask what year you tried it on? Worked On mine just fine.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> May i ask what year you tried it on? Worked On mine just fine.


 My first interior sway was from a 01 s4 TIP.. my 99.5 was 5 speed. The tip shifter surround doesnt have anything for the shifter boot to clip into.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris july was a no go too many people off already so it looks like I am shooting for the end of june


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Raintray pictures?


 I'll get them today…hopefully. 



99.5blacka4 said:


> No Chris, the automatic shifter surround does NOT work with a shift boot. This i've tried back in the day


  



Papa_Dios said:


> May i ask what year you tried it on? Worked On mine just fine.


  



99.5blacka4 said:


> My first interior sway was from a 01 s4 TIP.. my 99.5 was 5 speed. The tip shifter surround doesnt have anything for the shifter boot to clip into.


 Maybe the 01s where different? I know Andrew's car was an 01. 



gear said:


> Chris july was a no go too many people off already so it looks like I am shooting for the end of june


 Thats cool. I'm gonna warn you though, June is blistering hot haha Are you coming to Tampa for the whole week or just gonna swing by for a day? If its a couple days we will go down to the beach and chill. I was down there today and it was amazing out there!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Il be there mostly in tampa because I'm gonna help my friend move back up. But most likely going to surfside/south beach for a daybor two


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> Il be there mostly in tampa because I'm gonna help my friend move back up. But most likely going to surfside/south beach for a daybor two


 He's leaving TPA?? Why? If you're gonna be here the whole week, a photo shoot is in order! I'm thinking "When the North Meets the South 2 - Oreo edition" :laugh: 



















At ride height. 




























Aired out. 

I wasn't trying to pull the ECU out of the way for the pictures. When I cut it again I'll take some better ones. I cut it like a V on both sides. Passenger side could be cut a little more towards the battery and driver's side could be cut a lot more everywhere hahaha. I put little make shift tarps with 3M tape over the holes so water and mud didn't get in there.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

*Air ride pressures...*

Hey, so I'm having my first couple problems with my air ride. I ordered Autopilot v2 and it's fine in manual mode, but when I try to set presets in Preset Mode it refuses to hit them. I'm wondering if for some reason my pressures are set too high for it to hit. I was wondering if you could do me a favor and let me know what your typical pressures are for all the way up and at ride height? I realize my rear pressures may be a bit different being that I'm in an avant... Just trying to figure out if I'm way off and that's why it won't work or if I have a different problem. 

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Full pressure in the front and rear would be around 85, 90 in the front and 75, 80 in the rear. I drive at 70 in the front and 65 in the rear. 

Sounds like a problem with a pressure switch maybe? I don't have auto pilot so I can't help you to much. My tank pressure switch went bad and it made the gauge off. Your's is fairly new though so I don't think you should be having issues like that.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

thepirate said:


> Full pressure in the front and rear would be around 85, 90 in the front and 75, 80 in the rear. I drive at 70 in the front and 65 in the rear.
> 
> Sounds like a problem with a pressure switch maybe? I don't have auto pilot so I can't help you to much. My tank pressure switch went bad and it made the gauge off. Your's is fairly new though so I don't think you should be having issues like that.


 Right now with the balloon tires I've been rolling around at 72psi up front and 102psi in the rear. I realize my rear pressures will be higher than yours due to the extra weight of the avant. 
24" - Front 
23.75" - Rear 

If I go lower than this I rub pretty bad. I need smaller tires and need to roll my fenders more. 

At 55psi front and 82psi in the rear I am at: 
22.85" up front 
22.4" in rear. 

By 40-45psi in the front I am sitting on tire I think. The rear can go a LOT lower. 

I just can't figure out why it refuses to hit the presets... I will just call airlift on Monday and see if they know. I also still need to wire in my second compressor. We only set it up with one just to get it all running.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

102psi?  What's the bags rated for? I know my fronts can hold 100psi but its pretty dangerous riding with them that full. The rears on my car is a sleeve style bag and I've already popped the couplers off twice from over filling, both times at 100 plus psi. Its not really the bag that will blow but the couplers that hold the bag to the strut. Which is what happened both times in my case.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think my rears even make it up to 23" at 100 psi


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

thepirate said:


> 102psi?  What's the bags rated for? I know my fronts can hold 100psi but its pretty dangerous riding with them that full. The rears on my car is a sleeve style bag and I've already popped the couplers off twice from over filling, both times at 100 plus psi. Its not really the bag that will blow but the couplers that hold the bag to the strut. Which is what happened both times in my case.


 125psi is my max pressure on both front and rear according to Airlift's owners manuals. 

I only need to air up near that high to make it in and out of my driveway.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> I don't think my rears even make it up to 23" at 100 psi





wRek said:


> 125psi is my max pressure on both front and rear according to Airlift's owners manuals.
> 
> I only need to air up near that high to make it in and out of my driveway.


 Wow thats pretty insane. Makes sense though because the AWD cars go 2" to 3" lower then the FWD cars. I'm at 23.25" GTF with 70-75 psi in the rear.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

does yours go lower all the way until 0psi? mine stops around 50 or so.. after like 110psi mine lift a lot more quickly. I think 130psi is probably around stock height


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Mine stops at 30 psi. I'd be down around 22/22.5" gtf in the rear if I wasn't resting on the rim.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You guys aren't hitting 0 when laid out bc you aren't fully compressing the bag, which is also why the cara don't move till u hit a certain psi, you're filling the uncompressed part of the bag first.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice, yeah my car goes pretty low currently but not as low as it could go because I sit on my tires up front. At around 45psi I can feel where the tires are hitting.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats why the airlift setup is made the way it is. 

its made so you get the height of the bags compressed.. jack up suspension, measure bag when the tires hit, spin the collars up till the bag is fully compressed when laid out. 

not only does this give you worlds better of ride.. but also a lot more adjustability. 

if its setup right, you can have a ride height psi of lets just say.. 50psi instead of 80.. bc you're wasting air trying to fill the bag. 

sucks not all setups are like this front and rear..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I wish Airlift made rear bags for the FWD A4. 

Bobby it doesn't matter if I go to 0 psi the car stops going down at 30 psi, no sense in wasting the air buy going all the way to 0.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Yeah I wish Airlift made rear bags for the FWD A4.
> 
> Bobby it doesn't matter if I go to 0 psi the car stops going down at 30 psi, no sense in wasting the air buy going all the way to 0.


 thats my point.. at full drop you should have 0 in your bag.. by it not dropping past 30.. you're stucking building off of that, to get height... whereas, if they had made it where you could adjust it right.. you'd be gaining height from 0.. thus you'd use less air in the bags to get to height.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You'd use less air going from 0? If I was at 30 and needed to be at 70 I'd only be using 40 psi as oppose to using 70.  Being stopped at 30 it takes one flick of the switch to get to ride height. At 0 I have to hit it a couple times to get it to where I like it.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

well if you could drop/raise the bags like you do with springs on coilovers, the same ride height would be at a lower psi. I would think you wouldn't want it to bottom out at 0psi though just because they might feel too soft at a low riding psi.. I wish mine were threaded


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm going to keep a going list of things I purchase for this…so I can either cry or shout for joy when it's all done. Trying to keep it on a budget. I'm gonna purchase the clutch and axles brand new so thats probably going to be my biggest purchases. 

Parts/price list for transmission swap: 

B5 Passat transmission: $225 
01.5 A4 Shifterbox: $50 
Pilot bearing: $25 
Flywheel: $65 
Shift boot: $15 
S4 pedal assembly: $70 
2.8 MT mounts: $30 
Clutch kit: $85 
Shift knob: $25 

*TOTAL: $590* 

Doing pretty good so far :laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> You'd use less air going from 0? If I was at 30 and needed to be at 70 I'd only be using 40 psi as oppose to using 70.  Being stopped at 30 it takes one flick of the switch to get to ride height. At 0 I have to hit it a couple times to get it to where I like it.


 where your car sits right now.. if you were able to adjust your rear bags to where AT THAT height, your bag was fully compressed (its not now, you have 30psi in it when the tires hit). 

You cant adjust yours.. so this is all hypothetical. 

but yes.. if your tires hit the inner fenders around 0psi and you airred up to drive.. youd use significantly less air then you do now.. right now, that 30psi in the bag when the tires hit, is just filling dead space.. WASTED lift, WASTED bag and WASTED ride quality.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I'm going to keep a going list of things I purchase for this…so I can either cry or shout for joy when it's all done. Trying to keep it on a budget. I'm gonna purchase the clutch and axles brand new so thats probably going to be my biggest purchases.
> 
> Parts/price list for transmission swap:
> 
> ...


 can i come visit before your swap? the girls got along WAY too well last time we were up and car talk came up. lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> well if you could drop/raise the bags like you do with springs on coilovers, the same ride height would be at a lower psi. I would think you wouldn't want it to bottom out at 0psi though just because they might feel too soft at a low riding psi.. I wish mine were threaded


 thats why airlift threaded their kit. you wont bottom out.. the air has a cushion but not enough to bottom out like that. 

did you ever ride in any of Danny's bagged trucks?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> you wont bottom out.. the air has a cushion but not enough to bottom out like that.
> 
> did you ever ride in any of Danny's bagged trucks?


 I meant bottom out as in airing out to the lowest height they'll possibly go. I thought you'd want a good amount of air in the bags at ride height for them to ride stiffer, not as little as possible? I don't think I know danny or have ever ridden in a bagged truck so I guess not


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> can i come visit before your swap? the girls got along WAY too well last time we were up and car talk came up. lol


 Why don't you come for the swap :laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> I meant bottom out as in airing out to the lowest height they'll possibly go. I thought you'd want a good amount of air in the bags at ride height for them to ride stiffer, not as little as possible? I don't think I know danny or have ever ridden in a bagged truck so I guess not


 figured from the same area and he got shoutted out for working on the civic, you knew him. 

the more the air the stiffer the ride yes... but you want it to ride good and the SMALLER the bag the WORSE it rides and the MORE air it takes.. 

because everyone is using small bags in their kits, you'd want to do what you can, to get them to ride the best.. this also has to do with how good of a strut they give you to work with. 

but a properly setup system.. would be setup the way i'm talking, as long as the strut given is good. unlike a truck where you can change the shocks, with the car you're stuck (well, our cars anyways)


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Why don't you come for the swap :laugh:


 no.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

My struts have dampeners


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just purchased a clutch kit for the swap, 4 new rotors (gold zinc and slotted ), yellow high beam bulbs, and LED license plate bulbs.

Parts for the swap I still need:

5 speed steering wheel
Shift knob
slave cylinder
rear main seal
manual axles
transmission fluid
bell housing bolts (may use the ones from the auto)

Kind of want a short shifter. Any input on this? How many of you guys have the short shifter and do you like it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a neuspeed short shifter. I love it. Install wasn't bad at all and it feels awesome. Lowers it like an inch too.

I bought mine used for 75$..idk if i'd pay full price for it.

You should look into it though.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

True. Install should be super easy since the shifter box is out of the car :laugh:

I'm gonna get one used, just about everything on this swap will be used! Ballin' on a budget son!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> True. Install should be super easy since the shifter box is out of the car :laugh:
> 
> I'm gonna get one used, just about everything on this swap will be used! Ballin' on a budget son!


Lol glad we think a like.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

No need for the steering wheel. I would highly recommend the JHM shifter bushing though.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> No need for the steering wheel. I would highly recommend the JHM shifter bushing though.


I've got a wheel for cheap local. Just haven't picked it up yet! I'm gonna look into the JHM bushing. Sooooooo when you driving over to help with this? I'm thinking it can be done in a weekend :laugh:


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

When do you plan on doing the swap?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> When do you plan on doing the swap?


Still don't know. I need a master clutch and slave cylinder, axles, some other stuff. I want to have everything in my garage before I start. I have a lot of parts on their way in.









instagram page topper.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Been rubbin I see


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im gonna be rubbin like crazy


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Been rubbin I see


errrrrrrrrrry day.



MarcMiller said:


> Im gonna be rubbin like crazy


I've rubbed off the tire information :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> errrrrrrrrrry day.
> 
> 
> 
> I've rubbed off the tire information :laugh:


Are your fenders f*cked up? Think if i rub a little here and there they'll be okay?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Are your fenders f*cked up? Think if i rub a little here and there they'll be okay?


Roll the **** out of them, and hope for the best. 

Fenders that is.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok cool just lmk in advance.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> Roll the **** out of them, and hope for the best.
> 
> Fenders that is.


They're rolled flat.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The paint bubbled and peeled a little. Not to noticeable unless you get up on it and look.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> The paint bubbled and peeled a little. Not to noticeable unless you get up on it and look.


True but your car being black might hide it


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> True but your car being black might hide it


It's true, black hides the rub marks very well, can't even tell on my rears


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

thepirate said:


> The paint bubbled and peeled a little. Not to noticeable unless you get up on it and look.


Ouch! I feel your pain. It doesn't look as bad as my rear fenders so you'll be fine.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> True but your car being black might hide it


My paint bubbled and peeled and you can barely tell unless I point it out since it's silver. You won't have any trouble hiding paint damage


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

JDM yo.


No update on the trans swap. Still waiting on parts to get here…clutch and flywheel are the main things…..


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

im not to excited for rubbage.. but hey :thumbup::beer:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i like that


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Chris, I've told you before but this car is HOTT and I love the Techtonics sticker Those guys are awesome!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A TT test pipe and down pipe are my only real performace mods haha

Thanks guys! Should be getting my new rotors soon along with some $8 LED license plate bulbs....still waiting on parts for the swap though


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I wanna park next to you and compare cars


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I wanna park next to you and compare cars


Mines still lower because I can't physically drive it when aired out 










































































j/king you of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Mines still lower because I can't physically drive it when aired out
> 
> 
> j/king you of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I meant paint but ok :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I meant paint but ok :laugh:


:what:

You and Marc are always talkin' about who's wang hangs lower….my bad :laugh:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://living.msn.com/love-relation...ost?post=912d1372-51d0-4082-b5ef-ca24e757d779


Here's a full list of qualities the perfect man apparently possesses:
6 feet tall
Toned and athletic
Brown eyes
Short dark hair
Smart dress sense
Beer drinker
Non-smoker
Wears smart jeans, shirt and a V-neck jumper
Gets ready in 17 minutes
Stylish
Wants a family
Earns £48,000 ($77,000) a year
Loves shopping
Eats meat
Clean shaven
Smooth chest
Watches soaps
Enjoys watching football
*Drives an Audi*
Educated to degree level
Earns more than his other half
Jokes around and has a laugh
Sensitive when his wife/girlfriend is upset
Says 'I love you' only when he means it
Admits it when he looks at other women
Has a driver's license
Can swim
Can ride a bike
Can change a tire
Calls mom regularly

Well I can cross one thing off the list! :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> :what:
> 
> You and Marc are always talkin' about who's wang hangs lower….my bad :laugh:


Yeah but marc bitched out when he went 10s. I don't bother with you bagged guys lol, I can't win that.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Yeah but marc bitched out when he went 10s. I don't bother with you bagged guys lol, I can't win that.


My tire pulled my fender in today..I'm low enough. Im gonna need new fenders or them painted.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> My tire pulled my fender in today..I'm low enough. Im gonna need new fenders or them painted.


Ah sh*t. I've been there it sucks. Was it in reverse?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Ah sh*t. I've been there it sucks. Was it in reverse?


Yep...backing out of my friends driveway. Its not bad at all it just has a small crease and idk how to get it out. Paint didn't crack or anything though.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You can't get it out...you'll just have to live with it. I have the same issue.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Yep...backing out of my friends driveway. Its not bad at all it just has a small crease and idk how to get it out. Paint didn't crack or anything though.


Might be able to get it our with a very careful roll, but it's doubtful at best.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> You can't get it out...you'll just have to live with it. I have the same issue.


Damn i never even noticed yours.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got some front fender creases too. Not real bad luckly.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I've got some front fender creases too. Not real bad luckly.


Which fender? I never noticed yours either.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Driver's side is pulled in were the bumper meets it and pass. side is right in the middle. I've banged them both straight and they're weren't super bad to begin with but if you look down the side of the car you can see the ripple.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

what clutch and fw you go with?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Damn i never even noticed yours.


Thankfully they aren't that bad...and remember; I'm OCD.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> what clutch and fw you go with?


LUK clutch and an OEM flywheel (which I still haven't received been over two weeks and no word on it :banghead.

I may be in a market for another flywheel, I'm making a claim with paypal if *SOLOWB5* doesn't respond to my last PM by Friday.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn bro I could have found you one. Wish you would have lmk. That guy SUCKS check out my experience and and others : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5220700-Buyer-BEWARE-SOLOWB5 . He was the guy that sent me the wrong trans bracket that you have now lol and didn't want to give me my money back. :banghead:. Get your money back and lmk.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

He PMed me last night and sent it out. Hopefully everything will be okay. Will that trans bracket work for me? haha


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL Yea. He just sent me the wrong side and acted like an ass when I brought it to his attention.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> LOL Yea. He just sent me the wrong side and acted like an ass when I brought it to his attention.


Haha I went through the thread. He definitly has poor communication skills which is something he should work on when selling stuff on line. I don't see how you can take someones money over the internet and have a clear concious when you got the money and don't respond to peoples PMs/emails...oh well....as long as I get my part I'm fine with it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Got my AIRSOCIETY stickers in the mail today along with my license plate LEDs. I'll have a picture of those later when it gets darker. They look awesome.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

$8 bucks well spent :thumbup:


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

only $8, whered you get them? I've been thinkin about getting a set of those


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

SlimQuattro said:


> only $8, whered you get them? I've been thinkin about getting a set of those


Ebay. They came from China so it took a while haha


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Ebay. They came from China so it took a while haha


Nice, I got that air box cover off eBay UK for a $1.60 and with shipping totaled $24. So I'm happy with that


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

SlimQuattro said:


> Nice, I got that air box cover off eBay UK for a $1.60 and with shipping totaled $24. So I'm happy with that


Whoa! Good deal! I don't go on their much. I guess I should….


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*SWAP UPDATE:*

B5 Passat transmission: $225
01.5 A4 Shifterbox: $50
Pilot bearing: $25
Flywheel: $65
Shift boot: $15
S4 pedal assembly: $70
2.8 MT mounts: $30
Clutch kit: $85
Shift knob: $25
Dual Mass flywheel clutch disc: $112
Clutch master cylinder: $76
Slave cylinder: $76
Birds eye MT shift surround: $20
slave to clutch hardline: $40 (I also got an ECU box, and rear S4 seat bracket covers )

TOTAL: $914


So being the manual transmission noob I am I bought a used clutch kit for a single mass flywheel. Kicking myself for that one. Now I have a single mass flywheel clutch disc for sale. $50 shipped who wants it??? Seller told me it has 1k miles on it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

After 3 weeks finally got my Adam's Rotors, buuuuutttttttt they sent me S4 fronts. Should I upgrade to S4 fronts, source some calipers and carries or should I send them back?

edit: nevermind on the swap. sounds like to much work especially since I'm about to go MT.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So no S4 brakes?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I love my adams rotors. I went with a8 front rotors. Got the carriers for like 100$ total shipped. Great improvement over stock.

Maybe you'll wanna do that? Its a really easy swap.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So for the A8 upgrade you just need the carries? No calipers?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You need TT carriers, a8 rotors and it uses your stock caliper


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> You need TT carriers, a8 rotors and it uses your stock caliper


This.

I think its worth it, not too expensive.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmmmm now you have me thinking....what year TT? Maybe I'll try and find some used carriers.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i think any one of the turtle looking tt's will work. mk2 i believe? i haven't heard anything about there being years that won't work


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Mk1 tt carriers


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Mk1 tt carriers


Only MK1 Nic? Bobby said both MK1 and MK2 should work.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Idk, mk1 fo sho.. Look up the part numbers and see if they match


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Idk, mk1 fo sho.. Look up the part numbers and see if they match


I'll just play it safe haha, there is several MK1s being parted in the classifieds.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I got mine from a 2000 TT.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Dont know if you've seen these yet but you'll definitely want to do both.

If you recode the car to manual and dont hook up the clutch switch then the car is no fun to drive haha.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...r-Cruise-Control-work-after-5-speed-Swap-(DBW)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...your-REVERSE-lights-work-after-a-5-speed-swap


----------



## thenewyorklife (Aug 3, 2006)

*mirror caps*

tried to pm you about the mirror caps but your inbox is full.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

all the kits i have seen are sold with mk1 tt caliper carriers so im thinking only those work.....

oh btw Nick you crack me up... "turtle looking tt" :laugh:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

How much are those rotors/where can I get em? I need to get new ones soon.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

They are d2 a8 rotors


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

thenewyorklife said:


> tried to pm you about the mirror caps but your inbox is full.


Mirror caps? My inbox is clear

meloman thanks for the links. I've got a buddy coming over that has done the swap before.

Mike they're Adam's Rotors. I'm in the processes of trying to get the right rotors. He might hook me up with some A8 rotors which would be cool. $350 shipped for all four corners with the gold zinc ($15 extra)


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Nice, I might just have to look into that, moving up north I didnt realize how much faster you go through brakes with all these hills lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Fun in the sun….not really. So hot and humid today, got 3 wheels polished, gave up when I started feeling dizzy and stuff.



























Had to rotate my tires, the fronts were pretty worn on the inside. Rotating changed my offsets :banghead: Need some new tires soon.










Getting some boxes in the mail soon. My new rotors should be here in a couple weeks, if not next week and I'm also getting some more stuff for the MT swap.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

OMG I do the same thing, polish till I get dizzy then play with spiderman :laugh:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

those don't even look good polished, good try though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> those don't even look good polished, good try though


wut you sayin' nucka?


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

just kidding they're beautiful


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My correct rotors came in today and my brake pads are coming in wed. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

What kind of pads did you go with?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think EBC green pads. I don't remember off hand. I'll look it up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

SlimQuattro said:


> OMG I do the same thing, polish till I get dizzy then play with spiderman :laugh:


haha those belong to my son. He was throwing them all over the drive way.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

looks super super clean. it's funny you had a8s which made it look similar to my a4 now have these which make it look like my a4 after PQ bought it lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

skiba said:


> looks super super clean. it's funny you had a8s which made it look similar to my a4 now have these which make it look like my a4 after PQ bought it lol


haha you both inspire me 

I'm gonna get the centers powder coated after I get the MT swapped in.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

and my girl was inspired by your car  , this was before we lowered the rear.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Those look so good against the red!


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

yeah in person it's awesome gonna do a real shoot soon and post em


----------



## trev718 (Dec 12, 2009)

hey pirate...If you ever want to sell that bumper let me know....


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

trev718 said:


> hey pirate...If you ever want to sell that bumper let me know....


 You don't want it, its got some cracks :facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I woulda never knew. Your car looks 100% mint


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I woulda never knew. Your car looks 100% mint


 Haha its not at all. Some one keyed the passeneger side, the quarters are all jacked up, the bumper has some cracks, the roof has some sap on it that won't come off. Pictures really hide all the imperfections, but if you ever see it in person you'll spot them. 

I really want to get the whole car resprayed one day.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Either way..your cars sick. My car has the same issues but **** it.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

passeneger?isnt that wacist?? 




























and yu mad son,cars fine as fk:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

tree sap that won't come off? 

have you used rubbing alcohol and/or gasoline? 

i've never really had a problem getting sap off of cars at work, a q tip or a towel with some rubbing alcohol and a little patience and it comes off fine!


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Get this stuff made by Stoner called Tarminator, get it at Advance. Worked friggin awesome!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

And it's made about 10 minutes from me


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> tree sap that won't come off?
> 
> have you used rubbing alcohol and/or gasoline?
> 
> i've never really had a problem getting sap off of cars at work, a q tip or a towel with some rubbing alcohol and a little patience and it comes off fine!


 Its already cracked the clear coat and paint. It looks like a white stain. I tried everything….


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

my mom had bird **** on her car that ate through the clear coat as well, that's no good!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Installed my front rotors Friday night. I think the driver's side either has a bent upright or the wheel bearing is bad. The carrier on that side was touching the rotor so I shaved it down just enough for them to fit. One thing after another sometimes :banghead: 



























Haven't put the rears on yet didn't feel like digging the bearings out of the rotors and swapping them. Also….I don't recommend getting the gold zinc, it last for about the time it took me to get out of my driveway. :laugh: 











So the wife has to get some small surgery next week so the MT swap has been put on hold. Hopefully its not gonna cost me an arm and leg


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hope Esther's alright


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i never really understood why people got coated rotors, mainly because of what you just said happened hahaha 

looks beautiful as usual


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Hope Esther's alright


 She's fine. She got a honematoma (can't even spell it) after the baby was born, basically a blood vessel that broke the surface of her skin and it needs to be cut off, looks pretty gnarly haha.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

In for pics


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> In for pics


 She would probably kill me hahaha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

considering when it happened i can only imagine where it is. I had one on my knee after the car wreck in 06. even when it went away, it was so sore.. a solid 18 months after the wreck i couldnt get on that knee.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> considering when it happened i can only imagine where it is. I had one on my knee after the car wreck in 06. even when it went away, it was so sore.. a solid 18 months after the wreck i couldnt get on that knee.


 It's on her lip on her face haha but yeah it sucks, she is pretty bummed its been getting bigger and bigger for the last month and she has been to two dermatologists who wouldn't cut it off so now she is going to a plastic surgeon because her lip will need to be fixed.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah I'd be super bummed too. Hopefully it gets fixed back to 100%


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

thepirate said:


> *It's on her lip* on her face haha but yeah it sucks, she is pretty bummed its been getting bigger and bigger for the last month and she has been to two dermatologists who wouldn't cut it off so now she is going to a plastic surgeon because her lip will need to be fixed.


 i almost died, but upon reading further, lips on her face. we're good.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> i almost died, but upon reading further, lips on her face. we're good.


 Lol my first thoughts too. That's all that showed up on my Tapatalk notification, but knowing them, he'd never post about THOSE..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> i almost died, but upon reading further, lips on her face. we're good.





99.5blacka4 said:


> Lol my first thoughts too. That's all that showed up on my Tapatalk notification, but knowing them, he'd never post about THOSE..


 Haha I was thinking lip is a poor choice considering why it happened like Bobby said but I didn't know what else to say annnndddd it's actually on her lip…mouth/lip


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> It's on her lip on her face haha but yeah it sucks, she is pretty bummed its been getting bigger and bigger for the last month and she has been to two dermatologists who wouldn't cut it off so now she is going to a plastic surgeon because her lip will need to be fixed.


 I love that you have to specify on here


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got cabin fever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




























I have literally been inside since Friday…..I've never looked forward to going to work so much in my life!!!!!!!!!!! F YOU TROPICAL STORM DEBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i feel like i have cabin fever as well. i just dont want to leave the air conditioned room though


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So when you get a storm basically everything stops? I assumed that was true but to actually here someone from there say it is saddening.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Some 3pc AMG Monoblocks would look sweet on there


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> So when you get a storm basically everything stops? I assumed that was true but to actually here someone from there say it is saddening.


 It does....it was pretty annoying. At least my neighborhood or commute to work didn't get flooded. 



gear said:


> Some 3pc AMG Monoblocks would look sweet on there


 Whatchoo sayin'? You sellin' or something? 

Finally saw this guy this morning. Won't last though, suppose to get another band of heavy rain and wind until Wed.....:facepalm:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Chris :wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Hi Chris :wave:


 Hi Wes :wave: how's the Jetta?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Actually really drove it for the first time today. Got alot of work done this weekend so now I dont feel dumb driving a mk4 at the moment. ha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Actually really drove it for the first time today. Got alot of work done this weekend so now I dont feel dumb driving a mk4 at the moment. ha


 Is it slammed yet? What do you daily?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Is it slammed yet? What do you daily?


 Its pretty low. Good enough for a daily now..needs a notch though. 
Been dailying the dakota.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

All red tails :thumbup: :thumbdown: 

What say you guys?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> All red tails :thumbup: :thumbdown:
> 
> What say you guys?


 :thumbdown:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

thepirate said:


> All red tails :thumbup: :thumbdown:
> 
> What say you guys?


 :thumbdown: I think they look good on certain prefacelifts but I like the facelift tails a lot


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

No all red :thumbdown:


Only on prefacelifts!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking. I like the facelift tails more then pre-face. I was just staring at the back of my car all day at work :laugh: 

Got some minor stuff done after work today. Fixed an air leak (fingers crossed) and straightened out my rear beam. It was 0.5" off towards the pass. side. So that wheel always stuck out farther and it was getting on my nerves….. 










Fixed. 

















and Debby is still sending us crap, glad we got a small break in rain so I could accomplish some stuff.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i cant wait for a driveway for ry to draw all over


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> i cant wait for a driveway for ry to draw all over


 Its so nice having a driveway and yard. The only thing I wish is that the driveway was bigger and I had a two car garage….


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great as usual:thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Its so nice having a driveway and yard. The only thing I wish is that the driveway was bigger and I had a two car garage….


 I def will. i'll end up paying about 35k more then you guys did to get it now that your markets creeping back up.. but is what it is.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Karen347 said:


> I didnt enter into the last legal form of slavery yet (Marriage) so ill be down to FL soonhttp://www.*********/jh88.jpg


 ? Picture no worky? 

There is still good deals around here Bobby! Gotta act fast though!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

How much are homes around you going for Chris.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> ? Picture no worky?
> 
> There is still good deals around here Bobby! Gotta act fast though!


 The deals are all 130-150.. I've been looking.. I'm fine to pay up to 200, but wanna spend 150ish. 

You just grabbed yours at the PERFECT moment. Lucky bastard lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> How much are homes around you going for Chris.


 It depends on the area really. I got a good deal on my house at $112k all remodeled with a 2 year old roof on it. 

If you go further north (Pasco county) you can get a house for really cheap, like $50k. A friend at work just got a nice house in Palm Harbor (city across the street from me) for $155, its just not updated, still looks like the 80s on the inside.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

That's why I said your deal was that moment.. When we got home from down there the week you moved in, there were a ton of them for 110-125, 130-150 having pools..

Leave your neighborhood and go right into oldsmar, its 130-140 for 2 car not updated. Get deeper into palm harbor and same thing plus further from where I'd work. Dunedin has some good deals tho.

God I sound like I live there


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

My two options I'm looking at us either pa or fl. Really wanna get out of ny for a little while.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

don't move to PA gear, i can't wait to leave


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> don't move to PA gear, i can't wait to leave


 PA > MA bitch.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> My two options I'm looking at us either pa or fl. Really wanna get out of ny for a little while.


 Obvious choice is Florida :laugh:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Florida I a better choice me because have jobs lined up already unjust hate the heat.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> PA > MA bitch.


 i never said ma was any better :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> Florida I a better choice me because have jobs lined up already unjust hate the heat.


 The heat isn't to bad, especially since were I live is on the coast so we get a nice coastal breeze. The humidty sucks in the summer time though. Right now its in the high 80s which really isn't that bad at all.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

The heat where Chris is at really isn't bad. I can attest to that. We were down in march but it was a really warm march last year (like 85-90 highs if I remember right). I started to sweat but I'm also not use to it but you could feel the ocean breeze since Chris lives about 5 mins away.

You just have to see where your jobs are. Tampa is very spread out and living by Chris might not put you anywhere near your job. 

Chris I was looking oldsmar and seen some nice deals that weren't renovated for 130-140.. Nothing as cheap as yours, even not remodeled, worth getting. Looked in Dunedin too. Palm harbor, most of those listings are north by tarpon springs. Too far from any real work


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oldsmar/Palm Harbor is a good area to live. Hurry up and move down already :laugh: Need some more B5ers down here.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Oldsmar/Palm Harbor is a good area to live. Hurry up and move down already :laugh: Need some more B5ers down here.


 Elliette took my room!! :laugh: 

Soon. Soon


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Soooo 

I bought an OEM roof rack, should have it soon, also bought a Valeo clutch kit didn't want to hassle with the used clutch stuff I bought. I want this swap to be as smooth as possible. I also picked up some new/used tires today, Falken's 215/40s gonna add some meat to my schtance.


----------



## Touche (Jan 10, 2011)

Love this.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Touche said:


> Love this.


Thanks! :thumbup:










Rack installed. Missing the keys and one of the legs that clips into the rack….hopefully the seller will get the keys to me soon and get back to me about the missing leg which I just noticed today…

Anyway car is dirty, its been raining like crazy lately. Still need to buy some front axles then the swap will happen.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been trying to get out to a nice spot to get some good pictures but having two kids and wife is making it difficult! Whilst doing the dishes I realized how nicely the sun was hitting the front yard so I pulled the ole hooptie in the yard for some pictures.





































Not the clearest or the best edited photos I've done but they look decent. :laugh:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

that's something nice to look at while doing the dishes


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

car flows so well !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

oprah winfrey said:


> that's something nice to look at while doing the dishes


 Haha. 



AWDIOS said:


> car flows so well !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks man, so does your S4. :thumbup: 


I think I'm gonna paint the centers with white plasti dip to see how I like the white. It'll be easy to remove if I'm not feeling it.


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

I like white on black. I'm running white 17's on my BB. Love the contrast. The polished lips will set it off nice too.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Talking to a guy about powder coating now. :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I love your car still Chris!! Makes me want to do things to mine, its been sitting idle for awhile.


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

thepirate said:


>


 simply perfect


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

lookin' good :thumbup:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Looks good. Always liked those wheels


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

keeganhartman said:


> Looks good. Always liked those wheels


 whooooaaaaaa back from the dead! haha 

Thanks fellas! :thumbup:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

damn, in NY you can't grab a crappy 2 bedroom in a bad area for less than 200-250


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

skiba said:


> damn, in NY you can't grab a crappy 2 bedroom in a bad area for less than 200-250


 More of a reason to move to FL.


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

keeganhartman said:


> Looks good. Always liked those wheels


 He's alive!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Really need to get this thing in already….


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Well at least it's looking pretty!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha, nice. That adds a cool touch.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm liking the color, I'm also liking that Underoath poster.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i hope 11 years from now your son posts in here about his slammed b5


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^This for sure!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

When I went to get the paint a couple of the clerks wanted to take pictures of my car, Asher said, "why do they want to take pictures of your car? Is it because its cool?" I said, "Yes. It is very cool."

:laugh:

Transmission looks awesome! I'm gonna paint my Valve cover with the same color. I'm gonna try putting everything in at the end of Sept. a lot of birthdays coming up....having a huge family gets a little crazy sometimes.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Aaaaw that's sick. I hope I can have kids who think my car is cool someday! And I'm pumped for you to get the 5 speed done.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Went out tonight and took some semi-legit photos with my buddy Alex.









































































*#PHOTOBOMB!*


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

thepirate said:


>


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

so sick!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

so good. you gotta get that front lower though


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

why is your car so perfect!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

For anyone wondering Chris's car is just as nice in pictures. Still one of my favorite b5s of the ones I've followed. And as far as Chris himself. He's an awesome guy, with an awesome family. Quite the gentleman if I must say so. Thanks for the hospitality and everything man.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

meghans in your last comments on IG.. hahahah


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> For anyone wondering Chris's car is just as nice in pictures. Still one of my favorite b5s of the ones I've followed. And as far as Chris himself. He's an awesome guy, with an awesome family. Quite the gentleman if I must say so. Thanks for the hospitality and everything man.


Thanks Dave! That seriously means a lot. I'm always picking my car apart haha and it has only been to a few shows so I don't get much feedback from other enthusiasts in person very often.

The wife and I enjoyed the hang out, even Asher started to warm up to you towards the end of the day. Sorry for the Maxima taking a dump on us haha at least it wasn't blazing hot or raining on our walk back to my house! :laugh:

Anyway, to anyone else that makes a trip to my neck of the woods, my door is always open to a fellow B5er! :thumbup:

SOWO 2013 Vortex B5 get together. Lets get this planned now!!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> SOWO 2013 Vortex B5 get together. Lets get this planned now!!


Nice to know I'm not the only one thinking about SoWo already. :beer:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

that warms my heart


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only one thinking about SoWo already. :beer:


Damnit...SOWO :thumbdown:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Damnit...SOWO :thumbdown:


Aside from the troubles you had, you've gotta admit SoWo was a blast. I can barely remember it and I know I had a good time


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> Aside from the troubles you had, you've gotta admit SoWo was a blast. I can barely remember it and I know I had a good time


Yeah it was bangin.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Thanks Dave! That seriously means a lot. I'm always picking my car apart haha and it has only been to a few shows so I don't get much feedback from other enthusiasts in person very often.
> 
> The wife and I enjoyed the hang out, even Asher started to warm up to you towards the end of the day. Sorry for the Maxima taking a dump on us haha at least it wasn't blazing hot or raining on our walk back to my house! :laugh:
> 
> ...


Maybe we can have it at the condo I'm going to get in town.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Maybe we can have it at the condo I'm going to get in town.


Better yours then the cabin we are getting. So far there is an awesome crowd at my place.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You can have a meet at any hotel down there. No1 cares. I might actually end up going...we'll see.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Already got my hotel room reserved. Cannot wait to get drunk at the Helendorf again


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Better yours then the cabin we are getting. So far there is an awesome crowd at my place.


I'm getting one right in town, gunna be sick.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

No problem chris. Asher is cool kid. Did he ever find sluggy again or did you ever catch him a lizard? And your daughter again or absolutely gorgeous man.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

.Drama. said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only one thinking about SoWo already. :beer:


I'm down for SOWO 13 :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> No problem chris. Asher is cool kid. Did he ever find sluggy again or did you ever catch him a lizard? And your daughter again or absolutely gorgeous man.


He came out looking for that slug sunday morning, never found him though. Still haven't caught a lizard yet haha


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

oh hai


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Alex the shots look awesome!


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Alex the shots look awesome!


I must agree!


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Alex the shots look awesome!


Thanks brother, first time since may 2010!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

New sticker :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Chris I know you've had axle issues. What were the symptoms when they were failing?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

clunks when turning is usually a dead giveaway.


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

idk alex said:


> oh hai


This car just keeps looking better and better! can't wait to get my a4!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Chris I know you've had axle issues. What were the symptoms when they were failing?


He had issues with the flange inside the transmission. Only on his passenger side too..he told me this when i was having axle issues..although i kind of still am.:sly:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Chris I know you've had axle issues. What were the symptoms when they were failing?


Really bad vibrations between 0-35 mph. It has since "cured" itself (I was driving down the highway at 75 mph and put the front all the way down) haven't had any issues in over a year :laugh:

I've got a nasty click on right hand turns though outer boot is leaking grease bad.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmm. Interesting. I have no issues while turning, I think my highway vib. is getting worse though, lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My vibration went away after I was past 35mph. It came back once the car was under a load, like if I stomped the gas while cruising along. Its not so bad now, I can notice it sometimes if I'm driving really really low but its very mellow, not like it used to be.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Nasty click doesn't even describe it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> Nasty click doesn't even describe it.


hahahaha yeah its bad, Dave has heard it first hand. Good thing I only drive 3 miles to work every day.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anything over like 55 in my car is pretty bad. It comes and goes with the road though. I don't even care about it.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> Anything over like 55 in my car is pretty bad. It comes and goes with the road though. I don't even care about it.


 Center drive shaft bearing?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

wRek said:


> Center drive shaft bearing?


 Uhh i hope not


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

For those of you that don't follow me on instagram 










Finally talked my wife into getting another VW. 2008 Passat with the Komfort package. Mocha brown, with tan/black interior. Its pretty freakin' dope and I'm jealous :laugh:


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Dude So happy for you guys! I love that color


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

idk alex said:


> Dude So happy for you guys! I love that color


 Me to. We looked at a white with all black interior but the guy wanted more money and it was the base model. This one has the 18s, sunroof, steering wheel controls, mp3/bluetooth, etc etc 

I liked the mocha brown way more, she fell in love when she saw it in person.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice, I really like that color. Nothing better than a family hauler.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So my TCM through a CEL today. Code was for the torque converter…..car is shifting fine and normal, but this may speed up the MT swap :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Don't you already have parts compiled for that?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Me to. We looked at a white with all black interior but the guy wanted more money and it was the base model. This one has the 18s, sunroof, steering wheel controls, mp3/bluetooth, etc etc
> 
> I liked the mocha brown way more, she fell in love when she saw it in person.


 Glad you guys ended up with that Instead of a dodge mini van


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^ could not have said it better myself!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Glad you guys ended up with that Instead of a dodge mini van





silvermannn said:


> ^^^ could not have said it better myself!


 haha I know the Routan is made by Dodge, but honestly it still felt like a dub when driving it. The suspension and interior is made by VW


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

thepirate said:


> *SWAP UPDATE:*
> 
> B5 Passat transmission: $225
> 01.5 A4 Shifterbox: $50
> ...


So I learned my lesson on trying to peice together a clutch kit....I ended up dropping $300 on the Valeo kit. Soooooo I'm shooting for the first weekend of October. Looks like I might be doing this alone if I can't get some extra hands haha


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

thepirate said:


> So I learned my lesson on trying to peice together a clutch kit....I ended up dropping $300 on the Valeo kit. Soooooo I'm shooting for the first weekend of October. Looks like I might be doing this alone if I can't get some extra hands haha


MY hands are youre hands, only for certain things though :sly:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

idk alex said:


> MY hands are youre hands, only for certain things though :sly:


haha if you'll be around the first weekend in October that'd be great!


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

I might actually be in jacksonville, but ill be in tampa the weekend after that for the chariot/ bucs vs chiefs


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

SWAP UPDATE: 

B5 Passat transmission: $225 
01.5 A4 Shifterbox: $50 
Pilot bearing: $25 
Flywheel: $65 
Shift boot: $15 
S4 pedal assembly: $70 
2.8 MT mounts: $30 
Clutch kit: $85 
Shift knob: $25 
Dual Mass flywheel clutch disc: $112 
Clutch master cylinder: $76 
Slave cylinder: $76 
Birds eye MT shift surround: $20 
slave to clutch hardline: $40 (I also got an ECU box, and rear S4 seat bracket covers ) 
JHM shifter linkage kit: $90 
Valeo clutch kit: $300 
FEQ axles: $180 

TOTAL: $1480 

Man I wasted $265 bucks! Do your homework people!! Swapping is starting Oct. 6th. Be expecting some photos of the process.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Lookin good as always


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks soo clean! Your headlights make me want new ones so much sooner than replacing my craptastic tails


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

thepirate said:


> SWAP UPDATE:
> 
> B5 Passat transmission: $225
> 01.5 A4 Shifterbox: $50
> ...


 One more week.....I pray that this thing goes semi-smooth :laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

copy/saving your parts list for my own good


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> copy/saving your parts list for my own good


 You will need to add driveshaft and rear diff to your list. At least.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

how much stuff is different from fwd/awd when you're swapping tip to manual?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> how much stuff is different from fwd/awd when you're swapping tip to manual?


 Just the driveshaft,rear diff, and transmission. Everything else is the same.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Let the surgery begin.


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Goodluck man, I actually made it back to tampa so I might drop by today.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Good luck. No more tranny pan scrapin!


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

way to much time on Instagram.

I just tried double clicking that last pic.

PS: I need another audi


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Cant wait to see this process. Take pictures chris


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

It's about damn time. Good luck man!


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

god bless


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

My flashlight holding exerted too much energy today.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

idk alex said:


> My flashlight holding exerted too much energy today.


haha hey you moved the jack around don't sell yourself short!

PROGRESS PICTURES:








THE CHAOS




































400LBS OF GARBAGE









CRANK GRINDED. FLYWHEEL BOLTED ON









PATIENTLY WAITING FOR MONDAY.









THE REASON I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL MONDAY.


So all in all it wasn't that bad. My friend almost last his thumb do to the transmission slipping off the jack but other then that everything went smooth. Grinding the crank was a bit sketchy, 4mm had to be taken off! While under the car Kevin said, "Uh Oh" He pointed out the motor mounts were missing something….yeah those little pressed in bolts were bent and fell out of the mounts at some point…..don't know when.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

told you you were capable of doing this without me.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> told you you were capable of doing this without me.


Probably would have gotten everything bolted back up yesterday but…..wives had to stop progress


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Probably would have gotten everything bolted back up yesterday but…..wives had to stop progress


:looks around: glad i dont have that problem :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> :looks around: glad i dont have that problem :laugh:


Yes you do! You know you'd rather have a warm body to sleep next to then a cold garage full of lifeless automobiles. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Yes you do! You know you'd rather have a warm body to sleep next to then a cold garage full of lifeless automobiles. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::heart::heart::heart:


only recently did meghan and i stop talking.. so i had a warm body beside me a lot of the last 2.5-3 months. 

we'll see how this next one goes.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Doing this fast I see. Excited to see you banging gears


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

red transmission. winning! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You officially have your man card back, if Esther will let you have it that is...


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

So happy for you man.

No more automagic unicorness.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

FINISHED!

So all and all not that bad. I really need to tiddy things up though she is looking a mess. I also NOW have a chipped ECU with a GIAC chip, 40 extra HP and spikes at 20 psi feels like a totally different car! haha

I had a little incident tonight, unfortunatly no pictures because during the test drive I left my phone and wallet at home :banghead:

While getting on the throttle my exhaust burned threw both driver's side air lines and dropped the car like a bad habit. The rear tire is a wreck, completely shaved haha fender is bent and paint is messed up. So I had the wife bring me a jack, zip ties, razor blade, and my extra airline. After an hour of rerunning lines in the 7-11 parking lot I got it home. I had to n-rig them around the open exhaust so I can get the car to the exhaust shop tomorrow. Its been a fun 3 days


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Gotta pay to play man. **** fenders/quarters


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hell yea! good job my man. your car just needs quattro and it's perfect


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> hell yea! good job my man. your car just needs quattro and it's perfect


I think he'd need another transmission swap lol. 

Good work man must've felt great on the first drive before the air lines gave out. I'm sure you'll get it all sorted out. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

He'd need a lot more then a trans but he lives in florida...**** quattro


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> He'd need a lot more then a trans but *he lives in florida...**** quattro*


This.

Its a night and day difference guys I can't even tell you its crazy.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Go from audizine to here and you slammed it lol. Lucky there wasn't a big ol oil pan there to stop you. Once I get bags, next on the list is finding all the swap stuff for my wagon.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

crazexr7 said:


> I think he'd need another transmission swap lol.
> 
> Good work man must've felt great on the first drive before the air lines gave out. I'm sure you'll get it all sorted out. :thumbup::thumbup:


Just have to swap on a different ass on the trans.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> This.
> 
> Its a night and day difference guys I can't even tell you its crazy.


i know everyone says that, but are there no fun twisty roads in florida? oh yea there aren't, nevermind


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

fly me out there and ill paint your fenders for you :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So how is it? Can you roll lower now?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> So how is it? Can you roll lower now?


I don't hit on anything like I used to. The front actually sits up higher now when I air it out. Don't know if its cause my subframe is shifted a little or the extra weight isn't pulling it down anymore.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Weight shouldn't affect it; height should only be regulated by air in the bags (assuming everything else with the suspension stayed the same).

Possible that you were sitting on the trans pan before? :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know its kind of weird. Maybe I need to trim up the rain trays some more. I'm gonna be playing with my wheel set-up once I get my tires in. Maybe less camber and poke out back so I can tuck rim. Right now if I drive real low I bottom out on the lip of the wheels...kind of sucks.

I'm also gonna get a new sway bar in the back and maybe an S4 sway for the front.

rear beam = failcity.


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I'm also gonna get a new sway bar in the back and maybe an S4 sway for the front.
> 
> rear beam = failcity.


Indeed, don't know what Audi was thinking when they threw on an axle beam like they did with the transverse VW's :screwy:

For what it's worth, I run this kit on my car:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...y_Bars_for_FWD_28mm_and_19mm&products_id=4544
And their description is wrong, it's 29mm front and 28mm rear. I'm the guy responsible for them putting that up on their website, BTW :laugh: And even though it's "Out of Stock", Neuspeed parts like this are often drop-shipped so you could call MJM and see what your options are.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^Hmmm good lookin' out. Do you noitice a difference in the rear at all? My car is bagged so I'm not looking to auto-x it or anything but I would like to see and feel less body roll back there :laugh:


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Definitely notice a difference in the rear. At first I had it on the least-stiff setting, and put it to the middle setting and have left it that way for maybe a year. Feels great  the back end likes to slide out in off-power scenarios, when the turn is fast enough and grip low enough. On-power is a different story though... rear end doesn't really slide out. Instead the car will just slide on all 4 tires :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats awesome! I'm gonna pick one up for sure. Thanks for the info man :thumbup:umpkin:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Dropped $500 dollhairs on some new rubber….I hate buying new rubber.


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

What did you get and where?

Thats not bad for our tire sizes.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

idk alex said:


> What did you get and where?
> 
> Thats not bad for our tire sizes.


Ebay. Same ones I'm running now, 205/40/18 Nitto Neogens. I know its the cheapest I could find, also got free shipping.

umpkin:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris are you excited that i'll be joining your B5 air ride family?

:heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Chris are you excited that i'll be joining your B5 air ride family?
> 
> :heart:


Totally! haha :vampire:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Ebay. Same ones I'm running now, 205/40/18 Nitto Neogens. I know its the cheapest I could find, also got free shipping.
> 
> umpkin:


Had those same tires for 10k with no complaints :thumbup:


*jealous of all these air ride people* umpkin:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yo chris i might have a few questions when i start installing my air...can you message me your number? :wave::wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So yesterday I did a little bit of this









Noticed my CAs are hanging up on this








So I cut (NO PICTAR) a little more out...still hanging up....

Then I did this










So Fixx Fest is in a couple weeks. I decided to enter the car in the show...it probably won't even get noticed since they lump 1997-2005 Audis together. Its whatever though umpkin:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Same as H20....forgot about that part until they announced the winnners, lol. 

PS, sell me those wheels.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Same as H20....forgot about that part until they announced the winnners, lol.
> 
> PS, sell me those wheels.


Haha I'll keep you in mind when I decide to sell them.

The show people should really class the cars according to body style. A B5 and B6 are worlds apart when it comes to looks.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Haha I'll keep you in mind when I decide to sell them.
> 
> The show people should really class the cars according to body style. A B5 and B6 are worlds apart when it comes to looks.


agreed. they separate mk4s and mk5s but audi is always just one big class


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

B5 Audi's get no love in the south 

I was mixed in with B6 & B7s....of course a B6 and B7 won 1st and 2nd in my class. Oh well....haha The only other B5s I saw were RACEKORS! running the quarter mile.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

looking good! i got some new shoes for you my man  1200$ shipped to your door without those huge tires. couple minor scratches but overall super clean. Comes with all center caps (just not pictured) Bentley 5 Spokers 19x9 et41 5x112:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

bronz said:


> looking good! i got some new shoes for you my man  1200$ shipped to your door without those huge tires. couple minor scratches but overall super clean. Comes with all center caps (just not pictured) Bentley 5 Spokers 19x9 et41 5x112:


Yessssssss


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> agreed. they separate mk4s and mk5s but audi is always just one big class


There usually aren't enough cars to compete. H20 was Audi up to 2002 or some silly thing. At our local big show they usually do all B5's, so that's an improvement at least.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nothing new, just enjoying shifting through the gears. What else am I suppose to do in December when its 80 degrees? :wave:














































Let me know if these seem to dark. I was playing around a lot in CS6. I have some softer toned ones as well.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks awesome as usual!! Great pics and I'm jealous of your weather.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I feel like the first 2 are a little dark. Maybe it's just that sinister stance


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

i love this thing.

stance is on point homie


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Good lord that thing is beautiful. Stance is definitely on point! 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Love it chris


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

God I love that fitment :thumbup:


----------



## toke (Dec 9, 2012)

Great progress! Your car proves that bags aren't only for groceries. Keep it up, man!

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you thank you!

Alex I have a different edit on my flickr of them. I keep my Mac at full brightness which usually messes with the photos when I edit them haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Maybe I went overboard with the first set....


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

The difference is subtle, but I think the second set pops more :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Pictures of cars with tint, but with all the windows down :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Pictures of cars with tint, but with all the windows down :thumbup:


We get the best of both worlds :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> We get the best of both worlds :laugh:


Couldn't of said it better myself. 






I better meet you at SOWO this year!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I better meet you at SOWO this year!


I better see both of you at SoWo this year :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

All tree of you had better be spotted by me at sowo


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> All tree of you had better be spotted by me at sowo


Nah your not allowed to smoke with us. Low car owners only.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Nah your not allowed to smoke with us. Low car owners only.


fack.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Nah your not allowed to smoke with us. Low car owners only.


I think we'll be the only ones smoking Marc  But I'm not low


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Drama. said:


> I think we'll be the only ones smoking Marc  But I'm not low


i'll be coming down with Sean and my friend Malav. I'll be with them most of the time so they'll be smoking too. Plus Parkers deff smoking with us...big ass SOWO Smoking GTG...**** audis.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sean wants some more of my death juice.. So i'm sure i'll see you guys at some point.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Sean wants some more of my death juice.. So i'm sure i'll see you guys at some point.


oh me and you will be hanging out. SOWO goes harder then h2o...guess we'll just have to go harder as well lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> oh me and you will be hanging out. SOWO goes harder then h2o...guess we'll just have to go harder as well lol


Dave, you guys and I will def be going HAM.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Dave, you guys and I will def be going HAM.


Without a doubt. Everythings in walking distance


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Without a doubt. Everythings in walking distance


except our cabin. hahaha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ill be the sober dad, saying "I don't think thats a good idea"....voice of reason :laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Ill be the sober dad, saying "I don't think thats a good idea"....voice of reason :laugh:


That doesn't quite work though, Dad. :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Ill be the sober dad, saying "I don't think thats a good idea"....voice of reason :laugh:


I enjoy very much watching drunken fools making complete idiots of themselves. Last year my friend took his shirt off and attempted to write f your fake wheels on his chest. Came out something like "Fulu yora fata whhhqls" :screwy:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I enjoy very much watching drunken fools making complete idiots of themselves. Last year my friend took his shirt off and attempted to write f your fake wheels on his chest. Came out something like "Fulu yora fata whhhqls" :screwy:


Makes me glad I just took my shirt off and walked around with 2 of my other shirtless friends yelling "no shirt SoWo".


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Ill be the sober dad, saying "I don't think thats a good idea"....voice of reason :laugh:


You and me both, minus the dad part.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

idk alex said:


> You and me both, minus the dad part.


I hope we are cruising up together :thumbup:


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Lets do it! Im leaving from orlando though. But we can meet on 75 by Ocala or can take i4-i95 up!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

chris, send me the un edited shots.. i wanna play with them


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man people have SOWO plans already!?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Man people have SOWO plans already!?


We were trying to plan a cruise down from Louisville on instagram a little over a month ago :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Man people have SOWO plans already!?


I dont have any plans yet


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> We were trying to plan a cruise down from Louisville on instagram a little over a month ago :beer:


That would be awesome. 



MarcMiller said:


> I dont have any plans yet


Well then I'm not alone, if I'm able to go. I know nothing about planning for big shows.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> We were trying to plan a cruise down from Louisville on instagram a little over a month ago :beer:


Going to start trying for that againin a little while. Closer to sowo dates


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Trying to spice up my interior

1.









2.









3.









I really want a woodgrain wheel but don't think it'll look good against the Birdseye trim. If I go that route I'll have to sell my trim or trade it for the brushed aluminum stuff.

Also do you guys have any info on what adaptor I'd need? I've heard you have to get it from another car can't remember though. PQ? I know you have an aftermarket wheel.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I think that wheel(s) will clash and unclassy your car


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Chris, I've been gripping the grain for a year and a half now...you know you have to get a matching nardi wheel, haha. If you go nardi get a momo hub, then NRG makes a nardi adapter.

Momo hub # 8017
NRG Nardi Adapter

Here's a pic of my wheel with the hub and adapter.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

And colin you don't have an airbag light? Horn work on the nardi?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I have an airbag light but I'm used to those because I had Sparcos in my WRX so it doesn't bother me. The horn does not work but there are ways to get it to, I just haven't tried. Also, I think James knows how to make it work.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Would the wood whee match the s4 trim though?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Chris that the grain of the nardi wheel wouldn't match up with the birdseye trim. 

Could always do one like this...


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't know if those exactly fit the style you've got going? The D3 a8s came with a couple different options for wood steering wheels. Might take a little digging, but I'm sure you could find one. Keep it oem brother!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


>


Want


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I don't know if those exactly fit the style you've got going? The D3 a8s came with a couple different options for wood steering wheels. Might take a little digging, but I'm sure you could find one. Keep it oem brother!


I like this idea, just need to source one with an airbag still as well. A different look, some added grain, and still a classy oem look.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That 3 spoke OEM looks cool but it would be so hard to source one with a bag and on top of that one thats less then a Nardi or Grant haha

I like the Grant wheels and they are cheap enough to go back to stock if I'm not feeling it or get tired of it....Who wants to trade me trim? :laugh:


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been having the same idea. I pulled a Nardi at the local junkyard in hopes of using it. Now I know what I need. Wood grain for sure.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

thepirate said:


> That 3 spoke OEM looks cool but it would be so hard to source one with a bag and on top of that one thats less then a Nardi or Grant haha
> 
> I like the Grant wheels and they are cheap enough to go back to stock if I'm not feeling it or get tired of it....Who wants to trade me trim? :laugh:


They for sure aren't cheap. A little tricky to find too. I think you could rock a nardi if it had wood or leather spokes instead of the polished metal ones? :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I'm leaning towards the all black one. The woodgrain is just so classy haha we'll see!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Yeah I'm leaning towards the all black one. The woodgrain is just so classy haha we'll see!


Chris, they do have the nardi like mine but with black spokes instead of polished. I still agree with you though that all black might be the way to go.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh yes.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

here's a pretty nice wooden one that would work well with your car. not too expensive either
http://www.buy.com/prod/18-ship-whe...al-fishing/223014039.html?listingId=148026293


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

agree


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> here's a pretty nice wooden one that would work well with your car. not too expensive either
> http://www.buy.com/prod/18-ship-whe...al-fishing/223014039.html?listingId=148026293


Jokester. haha


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> here's a pretty nice wooden one that would work well with your car. not too expensive either
> http://www.buy.com/prod/18-ship-whe...al-fishing/223014039.html?listingId=148026293


yargh matey.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Oh yes.


Do it!!!!!! Peer pressure, buy it now!!


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Dont do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i wouldn't do this because you have kids and you're removing your airbag on your daily


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i wouldn't do this because you have kids and you're removing your airbag on your daily


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i wouldn't do this because you have kids and you're removing your airbag on your daily


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> They didn't have airbags until the 80s...I'll be alright. Besides the world is ending in a couple weeks.


4 days. Better get on that lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> They didn't have airbags until the 80s...I'll be alright. Besides the world is ending in a couple weeks.


you old bastard


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Oh yes.


Bet you won't do it. You won't do it. No balls.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Chuckdee said:


> Bet you won't do it. You won't do it. No balls.


Ha how do you know it hasn't already been ordered


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Ha how do you know it hasn't already been ordered


Oh would you look at that :beer: 

Shoulda went for that GripRoyal wood grain


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Can't compete with the original, but Nardi!! I saw a few people who picked up Grip Royal wheels in colors and the paint was pretty much falling off of it.


----------



## Dean538 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd totally let you guys. We could split rent and it'd be so cheaphttp://www.*******.com/09ht.jpg


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Chuckdee said:


> Oh would you look at that :beer:
> 
> Shoulda went for that GripRoyal wood grain





colinisneat said:


> Can't compete with the original, but Nardi!! I saw a few people who picked up Grip Royal wheels in colors and the paint was pretty much falling off of it.


I was kidding. I haven't ordered one yet. I did find out that Nardi makes OEM wheels for Audi, Mercedes, Porsche, and others I'm sure.

I'm gonna get one for sure. Just have to wait until the Christmas dust settles. haha


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Truth, you're already rockin a Nardi!! It's stamped on the steering wheel where its bolted in, under the airbag. I can't wait for you to order and see it in.:snowcool:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Since I haven't been able to find the in.pro caps I decided to bling bling my Votex rack. All I've done so far is strip the paint and sanded one of them with 600 grit. 

2013 will see some updated accents, interior bits, more cutting in the front for more lows, maybe fresh paint, and maybe new wheels....


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

polished roof rack?
dont think ive ever seen that before. if you get the caps then it will set the whole care off quite nicely.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

ray4624 said:


> polished roof rack?
> dont think ive ever seen that before. if you get the caps then it will set the whole care off quite nicely.


I'm sure I'm not the first! haha but I think the polish will break up all the black.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first! haha but I think the polish will break up all the black.


Damn they totally looked like wood in that first picture on instagram


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just won this Nardi wheel on ebay :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes!!!! Does it come with a horn button?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Thats awesome man! Can't wait to see it installed :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Just won this Nardi wheel on ebay :laugh::thumbup:


Ooooh for how much??

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Skummmmupp


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Yes!!!! Does it come with a horn button?


No. But I did find an OEM (Audi) horn button...which I may buy, its from Japan though.



Chuckdee said:


> Ooooh for how much??
> 
> Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


$180 shipped.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I emailed the seller to make sure it fits any Nardi wheel. Hopefully it does, seems like most of them have universal parts.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That Audi horn would be perfect!!


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh looky there! Thanks Alex :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks soooooooooo purdy.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice nardi, I just sold my own one last year. Still miss it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got the wheel in the mail and dang is it light! I love how it fits in my hand to, really looking forward to getting it installed.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

They're so comfy, haha. Can't wait to see it in.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

thepirate said:


> $180 shipped.


You lucky man. I was expecting $300sumthin'


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought about doing polished roof rack bars and polished housings and chickened out. Glad to see you going for it. You got it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The rest of the parts for the steering wheel have been purchased. Total spent $362, which is the cost of just the wheel, I think I did alright :laugh:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

thepirate said:


> The rest of the parts for the steering wheel have been purchased. Total spent $362, which is the cost of just the wheel, I think I did alright :laugh:


I think you did mighty fine. 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

you finish polishing that rack yet?
i wanna see that thing done lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

ray4624 said:


> you finish polishing that rack yet?
> i wanna see that thing done lol


No. Today would have been a good day to finish it, but I replaced my coolant flange instead. Tired of wasting coolant, that crap is practically gold. :laugh:


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

ah yes that seems like it would be a priority over the racks.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just snagged these for cheap. Black cloth beetle headrests. Thanks to Colin for spotting them! :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

They match the cloth seats?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Just snagged these for cheap. Black cloth beetle headrests. Thanks to Colin for spotting them! :thumbup:


No problem, now you and I are the cool ones rocking beetle headrests.


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

I thought you had leather chris?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

idk alex said:


> I thought you had leather chris?


he has the sport cloth im pretty sure


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah he has sport cloth, otherwise I would have sold him my 2 extra leather beetle headrests.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> They match the cloth seats?


They look pretty dang close in the pictures. My sports have a tight woven pattern like these headrests.



idk alex said:


> I thought you had leather chris?


Sport cloth. I did have leather up until about a year ago.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Cloth chosen over leather? 

Must be that florida heat!


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice updates! 

Would love to see the beetle headrests fitted, never seen that before..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

silvermannn said:


> Cloth chosen over leather?
> 
> Must be that florida heat!


I prefer the cloth. The leatherttes kind of suck and aren't nearly as comfortable as S4 seats or the sport cloth seats.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

JJ. said:


> Nice updates!
> 
> Would love to see the beetle headrests fitted, never seen that before..


Thanks! Colin has some in his, they look good.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

JJ. said:


> Nice updates!
> 
> Would love to see the beetle headrests fitted, never seen that before..





thepirate said:


> Thanks! Colin has some in his, they look good.


I sure do, here are some pictures.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Those look amazing! Imma have to bite on that


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm i hope i can find some in grey, those look hot

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

All I need is my horn. I bought an OEM Audi horn its coming from Japan so hopefully it'll be here soon.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll say this again... Beautiful!!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Man I had just gotten my interior to look just like yours too


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

You gonna keep the birdseye trim?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Airbag light?


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

thepirate said:


> All I need is my horn. I bought an OEM Audi horn its coming from Japan so hopefully it'll be here soon.


Riding without a horn? You daring man....

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Airbag light is on. I need to figure out a resistor. Horn should be here really soon. I may see if I can trade someone the birdseye for their brushed trim. Some better pictures with a non phone camera.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i really want one of those wheels but i dont want an airbag light, i want my horn to work, and idk how hard it is driving..im sure i could get used to it...let me know how you like it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I feel ya! haha I drive around with all the ABS related lights on now, whats one more? :facepalm:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks really good! :thumbup:
And if you need some brushed aluminum, my brother has a set he might be willing to give up


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Yeah I feel ya! haha I drive around with all the ABS related lights on now, whats one more? :facepalm:


I SHOULD have an ABS/Brake light but the PO pulled the lights on the cluster.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...title=fs-3a-inpro-chrome-mirror-covers&cat=54

I think those would look baller on your car. I remember somewhere you mentioning you wanted a set


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

colinisneat said:


> I sure do, here are some pictures.


Looks great!
:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

ray4624 said:


> http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...title=fs-3a-inpro-chrome-mirror-covers&cat=54
> 
> I think those would look baller on your car. I remember somewhere you mentioning you wanted a set


Yes they would! haha Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

ray4624 said:


> http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...title=fs-3a-inpro-chrome-mirror-covers&cat=54
> 
> I think those would look baller on your car. I remember somewhere you mentioning you wanted a set


Do it.:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I say buy those mirror caps to!! Peer pressure, dooo it, dooo it!!!


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Just snagged these for cheap. Black cloth beetle headrests. Thanks to Colin for spotting them! :thumbup:


Shipped and headed your way. Lmk when they arrive. 

Clean car sir.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I say buy those mirror caps to!! Peer pressure, dooo it, dooo it!!!





Chuckdee said:


> Do it.:thumbup:


I really wanted the caps. But I think I'm gonna stick with the polished roof rack to break up all the black. I think the caps + rack + wheels will be to much polish haha



import600 said:


> Shipped and headed your way. Lmk when they arrive.
> 
> Clean car sir.


Thank you and thank you! Can't wait to get them :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

thepirate said:


> I really wanted the caps. But I think I'm gonna stick with the polished roof rack to break up all the black. I think the caps + rack + wheels will be to much polish haha







Sorry, had to :laugh:


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

what yr beetle they out of?


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

love the way that wheel looks.

I have a full set of brushed aluminum trim if you're interested


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

X2 coopa it would most definitely not be too much.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm trying to source a reasonably priced set of OEM polished mirrors...I'm also trying to find a brushed set for less than $500...way less. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

meloman said:


> love the way that wheel looks.
> 
> I have a full set of brushed aluminum trim if you're interested


 PMed.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

hammeredGLI said:


> what yr beetle they out of?


 I'm actually not sure haha Its got to be from on of the 2000s model. They're a direct fit into the B5 seats.


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

thepirate said:


> I'm actually not sure haha Its got to be from on of the 2000s model. They're a direct fit into the B5 seats.


 sweet. thats a nice look.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I'm trying to source a reasonably priced set of OEM polished mirrors...I'm also trying to find a brushed set for less than $500...way less. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Well you can give the chrome a brushed look with some sandpaper

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

wish sowo was here already cant wait to see the car again.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

gear said:


> wish sowo was here already cant wait to see the car again.


 Me too. Its gonna be awesome! I can't wait to shower people with sparks in the ol' mini truck :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Should bolt up some drag blocks and do it in yours


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Should bolt up some drag blocks and do it in yours


 Just doesn't get low enough in the rear....I have thought about it though :laugh:


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Me too. Its gonna be awesome! I can't wait to shower people with sparks in the ol' mini truck :laugh:


 Cant wait to ride in that thing and cruise the strip


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So I got the headrests in. Unfortunately they don't match.... I'm gonna hang on to them though just incase I ever want to get my seats redone. :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

If you're attached to the sport clothes, you might be able to have the headrests done to match?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

For those who don't follow me on IG. I got the horn button in yesterday, haven't weird it up but dang it sure is puuurrrrrtttyyyy!


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice! 

Where did you find that? Is it a Nardi piece?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

silvermannn said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where did you find that? Is it a Nardi piece?


 This guy on eBay sells all different kind of Nardi wheels and horn buttons. Only downside is, he is in Japan and yes it came out of an early Audi 90. Our stock wheels are made by Nardi


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just picked up some lowering springs for the wagon.










This is the exacted look I was picturing when I was buying it. Same wheels, same ride height (its for the wife after all) Now I just have to find some BBS CHs 18x8.5. I also have to convince her these are "sport springs" and not lowering springs....its all in how you word it my friends :laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes!! Working on the wagon now!! That wagon's setup looks perfect for a daily driver.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

shes going to kill you.

also.. i had the same vision in mind, i already have the wheels though


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

My girlfriend is looking at a mk5 Jetta and I keep trying to convince her that it needs "sport" springs and my rs6 wheels. 

Your wagon will look mint with the bbs wheels and some low


----------



## mr.gti (Feb 25, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So make sure you guys never order the wrong bulbs from DDM tuning. I've been waiting on these since the beginning of January!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Contemplating putting fogs back on myself 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Contemplating putting fogs back on myself
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Do it! I think they really set off the front end on the B5s


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Fogs with the Indy mod, best thing ever


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> So make sure you guys never order the wrong bulbs from DDM tuning. I've been waiting on these since the beginning of January!!QUOTE]
> 
> I bought my HIDs from DDM and didn't have a problem, a few years ago, but now my brother has been trying to call them, email them, and even used their "help line" to ask a quick question and no one will respond to him.
> 
> Either way though your fogs look good and they make me want to buy a set for those too.


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Just picked up some lowering springs for the wagon.


I was wondering how you convinced her of this lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Fogs with the Indy mod, best thing ever


I do want to do this.



colinisneat said:


> thepirate said:
> 
> 
> > So make sure you guys never order the wrong bulbs from DDM tuning. I've been waiting on these since the beginning of January!!QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Fogs with the Indy mod, best thing ever


^^Truth , I :heart: my indy fogs


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My car made it into the March PVW! Super stoked!! Should be out in the states early March.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ Nice! :thumbup:

Has anyone flashed their lights at you for the fogs? I was planning on doing the same for mine. 3000k ddm slim. Also where did you mount the ballasts? I was thinking on the bottom of the valence but I'm not sure how it'll handle water.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> ^^ Nice! :thumbup:
> 
> Has anyone flashed their lights at you for the fogs? I was planning on doing the same for mine. 3000k ddm slim. Also where did you mount the ballasts? I was thinking on the bottom of the valence but I'm not sure how it'll handle water.


I haven't had any issues with them. I mounted them where the pop up washers used to be. Double sided tape and duct tape FTW! :laugh:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I haven't had any issues with them. I mounted them where the pop up washers used to be. Double sided tape and duct tape FTW! :laugh:


Awesome thanks for the info


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yellow fogs are my favoriteeee.. should french the lens' too :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> yellow fogs are my favoriteeee.. should french the lens' too :thumbup:


What's this frenching you speak of?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I used "gold" metal cast paint on mine to make them yellow.. It's much more durable and dosent burn like the laminx covers do


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> I used "gold" metal cast paint on mine to make them yellow.. It's much more durable and dosent burn like the laminx covers do


Ahhh so they stay yellow even turned off. Hmmmm


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yup


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally finished polishing my Votex roof rack.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks so good!!


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

Ballin! eace:

Im coming to Florida so i can paint your ****.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

jeuro said:


> Ballin! eace:
> 
> Im coming to Florida so i can paint your ****.


Oh word! haha passenger side is pretty bad.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jeuro said:


> Ballin! eace:
> 
> Im coming to Florida so i can paint your ****.


Come to Chicago also


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Oh word! haha passenger side is pretty bad.


Well then me and my body guy will fly out.. Ha

Needinganaudi:

I'm down for that too!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Come to Chicago also


And pa


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

For a scuff and shoot ya'll give me $1500 a place to stay and help me prep your car and ill be there! :laugh:


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Does that include paint and clear lol...feel like a trip to mass?


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

Yupp it sure does! ... Well you gotta buy me dinner and some beers as well..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

jeuro said:


> For a scuff and shoot ya'll give me $1500 a place to stay and help me prep your car and ill be there! :laugh:


Looks like you're about to have some work lined up haha I may for real consider it next year sometime. Right now my tax return has been spent haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jeuro said:


> For a scuff and shoot ya'll give me $1500 a place to stay and help me prep your car and ill be there! :laugh:


1500??? Over priced! I want everything shot for that. And all the dents fixed. and the bay shot. And my quarter panel bondo fixed.


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

Hahaha. Maaco is the shop for that. although they might paint your seals and windows too.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

And it will start lifting in 6 months


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

That's cheap for decent work... I was quoted $700 for just a front end respray a couple years ago


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I do good work and I can cut and buff it after. :thumbup:


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

...i wasnt kidding
i wanted to respray my car this summer


also...pirate, the chrome mirror caps look awesome with the racks. and everything


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jeuro said:


> Hahaha. Maaco is the shop for that. although they might paint your seals and windows too.


I'm just kidding anyways, I work at a body shop


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

ray4624 said:


> ...i wasnt kidding
> i wanted to respray my car this summer
> 
> 
> also...pirate, the chrome mirror caps look awesome with the racks. and everything


I agree :thumbup: Your car is :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! and Alex $1500 ain't nothin for a full respray!! haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Thanks guys! and Alex $1500 ain't nothin for a full respray!! haha


I know it's not bad, but I'm a cheap son of a b*tch.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I know it's not bad, but I'm a cheap son of a b*tch.


He really is, complains about free apps costing too much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Chris! Any non-phone pictures of the polished rack?? 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Chris! Any non-phone pictures of the polished rack??
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Yeah I just have to upload them been to lazy as of late haha Maybe I'll put them up today. I'm heading down south to this new skatepark that opened up 6 months ago. Taking my son its gonna be fun!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That place looks awesome!! Great looking location too!!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Dang! skatepark on the beach in florida? count me in!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Picture overload!!









In.Pro caps









Nardi woodgrain with Audi 90 horn button










































































Le wife took all the park pictures. Awesome day, my son was fearless...for the most part. I haven't skated like this in at least 2 years. No joke! It felt great to be out there and I was landing stuff :laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome pictures!! Looks like a great day!!:thumbup:


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Was a good day sir. Glad I got to spend it with you guys.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Frank568 said:


> yeah, going to be right around where Chris is at now.http://www.*********.info/20.jpg


???



idk alex said:


> Was a good day sir. Glad I got to spend it with you guys.


Yes it was! Next time you are in town we gotta hit it up again.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like a perfect day out with the fams! I hope one day I can be like you Chris


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Kids are adorable and car is ballin' as usual. I also sent you pm :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Looks like a perfect day out with the fams! I hope one day I can be like you Chris


No. Be like you! Just love your wife/kids and spend time with them. I'm nothing special haha my dad played with me, I play with my kids! 



Chuckdee said:


> Kids are adorable and car is ballin' as usual. I also sent you pm :thumbup:


I answered. I didn't tell you where I got it though....I found mine on Amazon :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Found a set of these for diiiirrrrttttt cheap with two brand new tires. Should I buy them or stick with the MAEs?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the MAE's better than those. My vote is keep yours.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I like the MAE's better than those. My vote is keep yours.


So far I'm leaning that way. If they are wider then mine I may pick them up though. Waiting to here back from the guy tomorrow.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Keep the Mae's please, they just look so right on your car


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> So far I'm leaning that way. If they are wider then mine I may pick them up though. Waiting to here back from the guy tomorrow.


If they're really cheap and wider why not? But I wouldn't get rid of the MAE's for them. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Put em on the wagon


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Put em on the wagon


This!




Chris! You look like an awesome father. I wish to be as awesome as you some day. :thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Chris! You look like an awesome father. I wish to be as awesome as you some day. :thumbup:


x2 man. Same goes to you Colinisneat


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

send em my way...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

jeuro said:


> send em my way...


Do you seriously want them? PMed


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Put em on the wagon





CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> This!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thought did cross my mind :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bring your skateboard to SOWO :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Bring your skateboard to SOWO :laugh:


I will. Its always in my trunk :laugh:


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

*chrome mirror housings*

Where did you get those chrome mirror housings from?
I've got some ebay ones but they don't fit... but they look exactly like yours man.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

JJ. said:


> Where did you get those chrome mirror housings from?
> I've got some ebay ones but they don't fit... but they look exactly like yours man.


Ebay. Make sure you get the ones for a B5. The B6 ones won't fit.


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for your answers!

Love your b5, any updates soon?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

JJ. said:


> Thanks for your answers!
> 
> Love your b5, any updates soon?


No problem and for the skirts I used 3M double sided tape and some self taping screws. :thumbup:

No updates right now just enjoy driving it haha


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

thepirate said:


> No problem and for the skirts I used 3M double sided tape and some self taping screws. :thumbup:
> 
> No updates right now just enjoy driving it haha


Good to know :thumbup:

Have fun driving it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I kind of hate lightroom....I have no idea how to use it haha


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

xstraightXedgex

Nice watermark


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I love this car. :heart:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

CactusAvant said:


> I love this car. :heart:


X's 2 bro... :beer:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

:wave:, would you mind if I posted a pic of your car on my FB and give credit for your car and photographer? You have done a stellar job man :beer: to you:laugh:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Get your horn button working already lol. You saw my thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...a-working-horn-button&p=81099186#post81099186


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

really love this car:heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

QuattroDriven said:


> :wave:, would you mind if I posted a pic of your car on my FB and give credit for your car and photographer? You have done a stellar job man :beer: to you:laugh:


Go for it! 



Chuckdee said:


> Get your horn button working already lol. You saw my thread:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...a-working-horn-button&p=81099186#post81099186


Working on it!


Thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Let me know how the horn button works out Chris. I still need to work on that as well.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just ordered a Neuspeed 28mm rear sway bar and a Forge 004 splitter (so I can get that cool wooooosh sound.) 

I need to get some new rear wheel bearings pressed into my gold drilled Adam's rotors and other stuff before Sowo. I need to fix an oil leak coming from the front of the car. I'm thinking its an oil return line for the turdbo.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

004 is a bov, not a splitter


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

Your car is so clean! I was outside looking at the wagon earlier thinking of how bad I need a respray.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> 004 is a bov, not a splitter


 Welllllllllllllllllll it makes a BOV sound. Not the same mechanically but it sounds the same.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea, I've had one on my blue car forever.. It's not going to be too noticable unless you up the boost 
Hint hint, buy my ecu


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Yea, I've had one on my blue car forever.. It's not going to be too noticable unless you up the boost
> Hint hint, buy my ecu


 I already have a GIAC ship. Pushin' 17 psi son! On a good day.......I've got a leak somewhere. I'm about to get in there and replace all my hoses and vac lines with silcone stuff.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

I read 28mm sway bar and was all like :what: but then I remembered you were FWD haha. 

Absolutely love those newest pictures, have you thought about a s4 grill? I think it'd be a real nice touch to the front end. :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

meloman said:


> I read 28mm sway bar and was all like :what: but then I remembered you were FWD haha.
> 
> Absolutely love those newest pictures, have you thought about a s4 grill? I think it'd be a real nice touch to the front end. :beer:


 I had one then I let my friend "borrow" it and he sold his car on a whim one day....


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Really thinking about getting my seats redone for my next big mod.......


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha, no joke that's exactly what I was thinking!! I wanted facelift terra cotta seats but I know realistically that's not happening so I was wanting to do mine in that "cinnamon brown" like BMWs have.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> haha, no joke that's exactly what I was thinking!! I wanted facelift terra cotta seats but I know realistically that's not happening so I was wanting to do mine in that "cinnamon brown" like BMWs have.


What's the difference between prefacelift and facelift seats?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe I'm wrong, but what I have seen there are some where the fabric is nice and tight and look exactly like facelift seats then there are others with loose fabric. My terms might be wrong and there might be no such thing as preface lift and facelift terracotta but either way I want the tighter fabric.

Hopefully these work since I'm at work and so many things are blocked.


Can find every angle but straight on...

















"loose" fabric


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^Last one is my photoshopped pic :laugh:.

The terracotta interior was only made in 98 I believe. 2.8l had real leather and the 1.8 guys had cloth/vinyl. Mine is genuine leather, and has the wrinkled or rippled leather door inserts. Leather is not as tight on the seats up front but I attribute it more to age than anything. I'd love to get my hands on a set of s4 seats that need new leather and reupholster them in terracotta :thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> 2.8l had real leather and the 1.8 guys had cloth/vinyl.


Thats what I thought but I'm usually wrong about things like that lol


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Chris just get the blue and white roundel car


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> ^Last one is my photoshopped pic :laugh:.
> 
> The terracotta interior was only made in 98 I believe. 2.8l had real leather and the 1.8 guys had cloth/vinyl. Mine is genuine leather, and has the wrinkled or rippled leather door inserts. Leather is not as tight on the seats up front but I attribute it more to age than anything. I'd love to get my hands on a set of s4 seats that need new leather and reupholster them in terracotta :thumbup:


haha I just pulled a picture off of google and I really thought that shot looked familiar. Yes, so I guess I want the terracotta "pleather", haha. Can't imagine how much reupholstering costs.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Colin you posted 1.8t seats and 2.8 seats. The 2.8 seats are bulkier looking. 

Hahaha! @idk_alex.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm a newbie with the seats, haha. I just know that terra cotta wise I like I guess the 1.8 seats then.

Either way, I support this idea of your next mod. Then you can get those beetle headrests wrapped with them!!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Really thinking about getting my seats redone for my next big mod.......


If you do.. Do something other then brown, do something that wasn't factory 
Like purple sparkle vinyl


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I vote terra brown, unless of course you find a sweet different color that would go well. It looks so good :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Got some stuff done today.









Part of my Sowo to do list




























Valve cover was leaking pretty good, the gasket was rock hard.










Shot from last weekend when I was helping my brother-in-law lay sod.


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been looking to do new brakes soon. What kind are these and/or how much?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

deljon said:


> I've been looking to do new brakes soon. What kind are these and/or how much?


Adams rotors


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

deljon said:


> I've been looking to do new brakes soon. What kind are these and/or how much?


Like Bobby said, Adam's rotors. I got all four for $300 shipped. I had to get the wheel bearings pressed into the rear rotors since I'm fwd.


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I had to get the wheel bearings pressed into the rear rotors since I'm fwd.


Did you do the rear wheel bearings as well while you were there? I do... and when pressing in the new rear bearing outer race I just use a hammer and something to push the bearing race into the rotor. Works great!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MetalMan1 said:


> Did you do the rear wheel bearings as well while you were there? I do... and when pressing in the new rear bearing outer race I just use a hammer and something to push the bearing race into the rotor. Works great!


I actually dropped the rotors and bearings off at a shop around the corner from my work and let them press them in. :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.audizine.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=89961&title=fs-3a-forge-007-dv&cat=20
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6014210-FS-Forge-007-DV
Selling my Forge 007! 










Also Werk did a little feature on my car for his blog Society Life go check it.
http://www.societylife.org/

Sowo check list:
Forge splitter *done*
Adam's rotors *done*
Valve cover gasket *done*
Neuspeed Sway Bar *not installed*
Oil leak *not done*
New rear Airlift struts *in transit*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

DV is sold haha probably the quickest sell in Vortex/Audizine history


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> DV is sold haha probably the quickest sell in Vortex/Audizine history


One time I bought and sold a euro trunk in 10 minutes. Didn't even make it to the classifieds haha


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> http://www.audizine.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=89961&title=fs-3a-forge-007-dv&cat=20
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6014210-FS-Forge-007-DV
> Selling my Forge 007!
> 
> ...


Nice write up!! Pictures are great as well.


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice feature :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn you make me want my skirts to be on. Looks amazing. We really need to do a little shoot at SOWO:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thinking about selling the Votex rack if anyone is interested. I don't have the keys for it, the guy I bought it from lied to me and never sent me the "two sets of keys" he said he had.....anyway, let me know if anyone is interested. I'm gonna post it to the classifieds tonight.


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

i was considering both the 007 or splitter. why'd you decide to get the splitter? car's lookin' great though!


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

alexandermjoyce said:


> i was considering both the 007 or splitter. why'd you decide to get the splitter? car's lookin' great though!


Because it sounds cool haha and Bobby hooked me up :wave:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Thinking about selling the Votex rack if anyone is interested. I don't have the keys for it, the guy I bought it from lied to me and never sent me the "two sets of keys" he said he had.....anyway, let me know if anyone is interested. I'm gonna post it to the classifieds tonight.


Hey, contact Nick Brown. I know at one point he was looking for one, not sure if he still is.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Hey, contact Nick Brown. I know at one point he was looking for one, not sure if he still is.


Bobby got it already. Thanks for looking out though :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, things that you're selling don't last long in your thread, haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Man, things that you're selling don't last long in your thread, haha


I text that hippy first AM.. pick it up at Sowo


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Man, things that you're selling don't last long in your thread, haha





99.5blacka4 said:


> I text that hippy first AM.. pick it up at Sowo


Haha they have been! I wish it could be like that more often.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Airlift goodies. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

No adjustable dampening?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> No adjustable dampening?


No....don't know why. Thats sort of the reason I went with these but they are way beefier and shorter then the ones I have now.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Airlift ones are a good half inch shorter (old ones still have the upper mounts on them). They rode really nice on my drive home. I didn't really rub tire at all going over some of the bumps I hit. I still poke rim in so they can't go all the way down but I think they'd drop pretty far :laugh:


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

Chris, can I has your car?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

talondisanti said:


> Chris, can I has your car?


Clean trade? haha Mine is kind of busted


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Clean trade? haha Mine is kind of busted


Haha mine is too. For now


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I bet you hate how your rear doesn't tuck in. Camber plates?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I bet you hate how your rear doesn't tuck in. Camber plates?


I use to now I don't care. I'd never get the front to match haha


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

your vehicle listing made me cry laughing


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sowo was a blast! I was able to pick up a euro trunk thanks to Alex and David. Debating on getting it painted or just waiting to see if I pick up a B5 S4 and put it on it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Sowo was a blast! I was able to pick up a euro trunk thanks to Alex and David. Debating on getting it painted or just waiting to see if I pick up a B5 S4 and put it on it.


Put it on the a4. Then we can be even more twinsies


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Put it on the a4. Then we can be even more twinsies


There's only room for 1 twin around here!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Put it on the a4. Then we can be even more twinsies





colinisneat said:


> There's only room for 1 twin around here!!


Hahaha

If I get an S4 it has to be White or Nogaro.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Hahaha
> 
> If I get an S4 it has to be White.


fixed that for ya


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Hahaha
> 
> If I get an S4 it has to be White or Nogaro.


The 2 best colors!! White would be awesome though.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> fixed that for ya





colinisneat said:


> The 2 best colors!! White would be awesome though.


Leaning towards white for sure. I found one local for $4000....only down side, it doesn't run and it has a salvage title. The body is in good shape though 

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/3760364192.html


----------



## halfrican (Feb 27, 2013)

Good choice. White and Nogaro are my favorite S4 colors too. I would take a Laser Red S4!

Would you consider an Avant if you found one?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

halfrican said:


> Good choice. White and Nogaro are my favorite S4 colors too. I would take a Laser Red S4!
> 
> Would you consider an Avant if you found one?


...I vote S4 avant too


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> There's only room for 1 twin around here!!


I guess we can be triplets?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I guess we can be triplets?


Deal!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

halfrican said:


> Good choice. White and Nogaro are my favorite S4 colors too. I would take a Laser Red S4!
> 
> Would you consider an Avant if you found one?


Of course! haha avant > sedan


----------



## halfrican (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, you ought to paint that Euro trunk to match your A4 while you search for an S4 Avant.

:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Soooo I'm thinking about selling the MAEs anyone interested?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Noooooo!!!!! For what?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Noooooo!!!!! For what?


Sent you a text.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Sent you a text.


Didn't get the text!!


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Soooo I'm thinking about selling the MAEs anyone interested?


uh yes.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

alexandermjoyce said:


> uh yes.


Text me!

I'm getting a lot more hits on them then I expected haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

SALE PENDING ON THE MAEs!! 

I could be rolling on some new wheels by next week. :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> SALE PENDING ON THE MAEs!!
> 
> I could be rolling on some new wheels by next week. :thumbup:


Man that was quick!!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

thepirate said:


> SALE PENDING ON THE MAEs!!
> 
> I could be rolling on some new wheels by next week. :thumbup:


What are you selling them for? I'm going to be sad to see them go  But excited for the new ones as well :thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> SALE PENDING ON THE MAEs!!
> 
> I could be rolling on some new wheels by next week. :thumbup:


I demand pictures of the new wheels :wave:


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

thepirate said:


> SALE PENDING ON THE MAEs!!
> 
> I could be rolling on some new wheels by next week. :thumbup:


is it who i think it is?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Man that was quick!!


Dude hasn't come through with the payment yet....



CactusAvant said:


> What are you selling them for? I'm going to be sad to see them go  But excited for the new ones as well :thumbup:





.Drama. said:


> I demand pictures of the new wheels :wave:


I will let the cat out of the bag once these have sold. I will tell you this they are 18x9.5 squared.



idk alex said:


> is it who i think it is?


No he never text me. I lost his number, tell him I'll do $1600 with the tires and the tires are practically brand new!


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

he announced what the next wheels are over on audizine


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

meloman said:


> he announced what the next wheels are over on audizine


I guess I can't run those then :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

meloman said:


> he announced what the next wheels are over on audizine





.Drama. said:


> I guess I can't run those then :laugh:


hahaha yeah yeah 

I'm looking at Klutch Republik SL14s 18x9.5 et45 with 3.5" lips all around....

Not a crazy "wow" factor but its the size I've been looking for, price is right, I've never owned a brand new set of wheels, and I haven't seen them on a B5.

I'm not trying to drop $2-$4k on CCWs or Rotiform wheels and I'm also not trying to drop $1k on used wheels I'm gonna have to clean up. I want to be able to daily the wheels without getting pissy if something happens to them, which I'll be upset if something does, but not "I just spent $4k on these!!!" upset.

Pictures that sold me on them:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Not a crazy "wow" factor but its the size I've been looking for, price is right, I've never owned a brand new set of wheels, and I haven't seen them on a B5.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Welp...there goes that idea haha

Kidding! Whats his specs? Still undecided on the width for the front.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Welp...there goes that idea haha
> 
> Kidding! Whats his specs? Still undecided on the width for the front.


hahaha I'm not sure, he's had those wheels on that b5 since last sowo. I've never met him. But I am surprised you never saw the car, I saw it like 20 times


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> hahaha I'm not sure, he's had those wheels on that b5 since last sowo. I've never met him. But I am surprised you never saw the car, I saw it like 20 times


I didn't see it haha I just ordered mine. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet! I'm excited for you to be rocking some new wheels, the mae's are getting boring


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I didn't see it haha I just ordered mine. :thumbup:


I love the way they look on b5's. I was going to order them once my wheels eventually sell but I guess I'll find something different, maybe find a set of Mandrus Emil's like I've wanted forever


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

There is a black s4 on black sl14's on ig


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

There is a black s4 on black sl14's on ig


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Really Chris? MAE>Klutch, bigtime.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> There is a black s4 on black sl14's on ig





99.5blacka4 said:


> There is a black s4 on black sl14's on ig


Well obviously I don't get out much haha

I looked all over google nothing was coming up. Oh well....last couple sets of wheels I rocked had ties to other e-famous cars at least these dudes aren't e-famous :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Really Chris? MAE>Klutch, bigtime.


Haha its just time for something new and I mean actually brand new. I don't have to worry about cleaning these up when I get them!

I was looking around for different sets in my price range but nothing was catching my eye and I'm so sick of seeing Rotiforms and CCWs (couldn't afford them if I wanted them anyway), also didn't want to run stock wheels from another car. 

Anyway, most people won't like them but I think I can pull them off pretty good.

PLUS! I get a $150 gift card to the Klutch clothing store! SCOOOORRREEEE!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

They will look good on your car (anything would tbh), I'm just not a huge fan of that wheel. MAE's will be missed, lol.


----------



## A4Benzo (Oct 8, 2012)

That silver B5 on the sl14. His specs are 18x9.5 et30. He ordered them to be et30. He is also running 215/35/18.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A4Benzo said:


> That silver B5 on the sl14. His specs are 18x9.5 et30. He ordered them to be et30. He is also running 215/35/18.


Awesome thanks! I ordered them at et45 and I'll just run some spacers. I'm also gonna run a 215/40 tire.

Geoff I may change your mind once they are on the car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I always loved those Klutch wheels. Guys at klutch are all cool as **** too! Im sure they hooked you up.

Is it bad im getting sick of my alphards? I want my 3 piece wheels again....


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I really like my 215/40 on a 9.5. It's a good Stretch


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I really like my 215/40 on a 9.5. It's a good Stretch


same here....no nankangs though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I always loved those Klutch wheels. Guys at klutch are all cool as **** too! Im sure they hooked you up.
> 
> Is it bad im getting sick of my alphards? I want my 3 piece wheels again....


Guys are really cool. I'm going custom offset. I'll stick with what has worked and get et30 all around only an extra $100 might as well :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Guys are really cool. I'm going custom offset. I'll stick with what has worked and get et30 all around only an extra $100 might as well :laugh:


I've been tossing the idea back and forth about selling my gottis and buying a new set of wheels brand new.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I always loved those Klutch wheels. Guys at klutch are all cool as **** too! Im sure they hooked you up.
> 
> Is it bad im getting sick of my alphards? I want my 3 piece wheels again....


I know I'm 2 years late on the alphard craze but I want them when your sick of them...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

meloman said:


> I know I'm 2 years late on the alphard craze but I want them when your sick of them...


I dont ship wheels though. Just saying.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I dont ship wheels though. Just saying.


Don't be a wang its easy to ship them. Take some cardboard cut out circles to protect the lips, wrap packing tape around them, then wrap them with the surran wrap stuff. To ship mine w/ tires to Portland is gonna be $100 bucks.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> I dont ship wheels though. Just saying.


lololololol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Don't be a wang its easy to ship them. Take some cardboard cut out circles to protect the lips, wrap packing tape around them, then wrap them with the surran wrap stuff. To ship mine w/ tires to Portland is gonna be $100 bucks.


I just don't wanna be that guy who ships wheels and they arrive all bent or even cracked and it gets blamed on me.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I just don't wanna be that guy who ships wheels and they arrive all bent or even cracked and it gets blamed on me.


Thats why you send detailed photos of them before and after you packed them so the buyer sees what they look like leaving your possession. If they looked like they've been dropped off the back of a FedEX truck and drug 100 miles then thats on FedEX. Its all in how you communicate with the buyer and document every move you make with their purchase.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That's also what insurance is for.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Very true.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

cant wait to see the klutch wheels on there...i was looking into their 5 spoke
got my eye on a set of tarmacs though..idk


when do you think they will be on?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

for what you spent on those wheels, you could of had a set of 3 piece that you needed to clean up, but be worth a lot more... the only killer are the super convex faces of them.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

ray4624 said:


> cant wait to see the klutch wheels on there...i was looking into their 5 spoke
> got my eye on a set of tarmacs though..idk
> 
> 
> when do you think they will be on?


They shipped today. So hopefully by next weekend. I hate riding around on 16s haha



99.5blacka4 said:


> for what you spent on those wheels, you could of had a set of 3 piece that you needed to clean up, but be worth a lot more... the only killer are the super convex faces of them.


Meh, I wasn't interested in buying another set of wheels that needed to be fixed up. You should know by now I'm not in it for the flash or turning a profit or whatever. I just wanted some brand new wheels 18x9.5 all around and something not every one and their mother has or had on their B5. I haven't seen a used set of wheels in the size I want or for the price I want and I'm not trying to drop 2k on used wheels just because of the name haha.....I don't want to be the dude driving his wheels the show in a roof box. I want to be the dude that bought his wheels to daily and not flip a profit on them down the road because I kept them pristine sitting in my garage and only put them on for shows. Plus the wife wouldn't have it...lets be real here.

:laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

BOOM! All packed up. :wave:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

At least I got to see and ride in it before you got rid of them. Can't wait till the new ones go on :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm kinda bored with my borbet's but I love the way they fit the b5.. I totally hear you on brand new wheels though, it is nice just on boxing them, mounting tires and bolting them on


----------



## halfrican (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you have an image with the 16's?


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh such a bummer. The MAE looked so clean buddy. Cant wait to see new set up.

:wave:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Not trying to give you any ideas, since you bought wheels, but this S4 is in Florida.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...i-S4-Nogaro-Blue-Pearl-6-Speed-Manual-Quattro


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

colinisneat said:


> Not trying to give you any ideas, since you bought wheels, but this S4 is in Florida.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...i-S4-Nogaro-Blue-Pearl-6-Speed-Manual-Quattro


I approve of this Colin


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Not trying to give you any ideas, since you bought wheels, but this S4 is in Florida.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...i-S4-Nogaro-Blue-Pearl-6-Speed-Manual-Quattro


I would love to jump on that haha a little on the pricey side though.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

For those that don't follow my IG


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

They're going to look reaaaal good!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So I did a little test fitting. Front is pretty close and rear was really close haha I may have to run a 10mm spacer in the rear and maybe a 5mm in the front. Its sort of hard to tell without tires.

Stock wheels aired out:









Plenty of space but with the new wheels there was maybe 2mm between the wheel and the strut. I didn't know if the bag slide over that red part on the strut because if it did it would hit the wheel for sure. 




























Super excited! I found 15 conical bolts in my garage haha I may run the bolt seat bolts in one wheel until the lug bolts I ordered from BFI come in (should be middle of next week)

So be on the look out for some pictures of them mounted tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

You should text me pictures since I'll be at work all day


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

This is exciting! Are these the widest wheels youve had so far?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> You should text me pictures since I'll be at work all day


I don't think I have your number 



NeedingAnAudi said:


> This is exciting! Are these the widest wheels youve had so far?


Yes! I'm super excited haha fingers crossed all goes as planned. :laugh:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I don't think I have your number


I thought I gave it to you at SoWo... maybe I drunkenly imagined it 859 803 8603


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Front is perfect et27









I'm gonna put on some 5mm spacers on the rear for et25

Cell shots for now. She needs to be cleaned up for realz.


----------



## magello. (Jun 4, 2013)

thepirate said:


> Just picked up some lowering springs for the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What brand were the springs?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

magello. said:


> What brand were the springs?


 Vogtland and they are still sitting in my garage haha


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Front is perfect et27
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks super clean my dude :heart:


----------



## magello. (Jun 4, 2013)

thepirate said:


> Vogtland and they are still sitting in my garage haha


 Would they fit a4 b5s?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

magello. said:


> Would they fit a4 b5s?


 Negative. I bought them for my wife's Passat I just haven't put them on yet, they aren't for sale, 

Thanks Pete!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

PHOTOBOMB!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thinking about running camber shims in the rear again. I won't go with as much as I did last time though...it chewed up my tires to quick.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

What tires did you go with?


----------



## halfrican (Feb 27, 2013)

That poke, man...It poked me through my screen. 

It looks great! 

:thumbup: 

OT: How long did it take to install the mirrors in the chrome Ebay mirror caps and remount them?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its perfect. Little rear camber will top it off. Hows the front turning wise?


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

my lord, that booty.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> What tires did you go with?


 Mayrun 215/40/18 $368 mount and balanced. 



halfrican said:


> That poke, man...It poked me through my screen.
> 
> It looks great!
> 
> ...


 Its pretty easy, maybe 10 minutes. Just unscrew the plastic cover on the bottom of the mirror, pull the glass and the mirror cap pulls off. 



MarcMiller said:


> Its perfect. Little rear camber will top it off. Hows the front turning wise?


 Front is fine. I raise it up to get in and out of my driveway but normal turns its pretty much the same as before. This time I hit fender liner on dips though :laugh:


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

car looks awesome!! 

so those wheels at SOWO in the KR booth, super fresh


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

hammeredGLI said:


> car looks awesome!!
> 
> so those wheels at SOWO in the KR booth, super fresh


Thanks dude!

So they sent me the wrong camber shims (positive instead of negative) so I have to wait a couple more weeks to throw on the rear spacers.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks sick. I never leave this thread disappointed :thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of klutch wheels but I love how wide the lips are in the second pic. Also you're car pulls off the chrome mirrors so well, I can't wait to get mine if they ever decide to show up!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Everything flows so well! The pics make me ready to move to Florida.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

colinisneat said:


> Everything flows so well! The pics make me ready to move to Florida.


Same here, all the salt damage up here is by far the worst part though :thumbdown:


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

thepirate said:


>


perfect stance


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> So they sent me the wrong camber shims (positive instead of negative) so I have to wait a couple more weeks to throw on the rear spacers.


where did you get your shims from??



thepirate said:


>


Perfecto:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Circuit Motorsports, they're sort of local.

Thanks guys!


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

thepirate said:


>


epic photo:heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I cleaned the garage and this was staring at me all afternoon


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Aired out?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Aired out?


haha not at all. Thats drive height doe :laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


>


Is it sad I know exactly where this was taken? My favorite place near your house :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Is it sad I know exactly where this was taken? My favorite place near your house :thumbup:


Not at all! You guys need to drive down again. :heart:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Not at all! You guys need to drive down again. :heart:


i'm just shocked it wasnt PACKED. everytime we went out there those spots were the most packed. We always had to park in the park, which was cool. A dolphin decided to come play with ry a little. 

I miss Florida


----------



## Korito (Jul 17, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/68957234


Regardless of the way I save it the quality is still poor  sorry bud.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome dude! Still nice to see my car in motion haha


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

those sunset pictures are perfection. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally installed my 28mm Neuspeed rear sway bar. Totally should have done it before I went to Sowo!


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Then we couldve had some fun in your car


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Finally installed my 28mm Neuspeed rear sway bar. Totally should have done it before I went to Sowo!


Which setting are you using?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Third one (stiffest)^^

I don't know Alex it still not very fast haha now I just need to stiffen up the front.


----------



## Korito (Jul 17, 2011)

Better than a hybrid  hah

Sweet sway bar


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

This just happened. GT2871R

Thanks to The A1 and A2 German for finding the ad on AZ.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I like this

Also, looking at your picture above with the sway bar, the bottom of your car is clean! It must be nice to have a southern car :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

dammit chris! I need one of those


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

thepirate said:


> This just happened. GT2871R
> 
> Thanks to The A1 and A2 German for finding the ad on AZ.


Is this the kit that was only $700? I wondered who picked it up, that was one hell of a deal. 

Definitely made a good choice, I love my 2871r


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

meloman said:


> Is this the kit that was only $700? I wondered who picked it up, that was one hell of a deal.
> 
> Definitely made a good choice, I love my 2871r


Yes


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm excited, cant wait to ride shotty at SoWo next year


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Yes


What the hell !!!!!

Congrats man


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see more of this!


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Elim? Awesome choice. I need to pull the trigger on one locally but I'm a bitch.


Edit: nvm that's the one I was looking at! Saves me from spending the money haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A couple phone shots:



















Thanks guys and I'm looking forward to the added power :laugh:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: This has always been one of my fav Black b5's!


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

holy crap some gorgeous photos on last page....soo beautiful!


----------



## TurbieB5A4 (Aug 17, 2013)

looks dope bro. nice photos and car


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_S4--2.7T/Exterior/Body/Front_Bumper/Checkout/

Not even including the paint and filling the washer holes


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_S4--2.7T/Exterior/Body/Front_Bumper/Checkout/
> 
> Not even including the paint and filling the washer holes


Shows up as nothing


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Shows up as nothing


S4 bumper with grills from ECS = 1100 bucks. :thumbdown:










This page needs some real camera shots.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Diggin that shot!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

THANK YOU BOBBY!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart:

Snagged this gem today for $600 shipped.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

every one jumping on that s4 bumper train


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like you don't even have to paint it :thumbup:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

What a deal! You can get the full RS4 with fogs from ECS for 500 more. I don't know how they get away with charging so much for some of their products. 

Love the progress os far... It's always a constant progression with you!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

SomeDayS4 said:


> every one jumping on that s4 bumper train


Just don't want my fmic sitting behind a hacked up A4 bumper....


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> THANK YOU BOBBY!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart:
> 
> Snagged this gem today for $600 shipped.


Now you have to repaint the skirts and rear valance. It never ends lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Now you have to repaint the skirts and rear valance. It never ends lol


I'd like a full respray! maybe even a color change (wishful thinking).


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

thepirate said:


> I'd like a full respray! maybe even a color change (wishful thinking).


At least it's somewhat acceptable to leave the jams black if you do a color change. I'm stuck with this cactus green junk. :screwy:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> At least it's somewhat acceptable to leave the jams black if you do a color change. I'm stuck with this cactus green junk. :screwy:


Very true.

So I found out last night that this guy with the bumper lives 2 hours from me haha when he first text me I thought he said Dayton, OH. He really said Daytona haha so we are skipping the shipping nonsense and meeting in the middle Sunday. It's almost like this bumper was meant for me :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Lets meetup!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Next year is the year of all the S4 converted A4s.:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

idk alex said:


> Lets meetup!


Meeting him off I4 at the US27 exit, I'm not driving all the way into Orlando


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup: jealous of the bumper. I want one


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Took some photos this evening with a local guy who also has SL14s.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks great, as usual!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thinking of parting some stuff on the car...I've got my eyeballs on a B6 Avant, black on black 6 speed manual with extremely low miles and well priced.

Feelerssssss:

S4 front bumper, everything but the fogs are there (primered) $650 shipped
S4 (stock HID) headlights $250 shipped
Rear airlift air struts, brand new bought them in May (for FWD only) $800 shipped
In.Pro mirror caps $75 shipped
Euro trunk (primered) $200 shipped
16" stocks with sucky tires $300 shipped
2 grills one facelift one pre, $50 (a piece) shipped


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the sounds of this!!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Everyone is abandoning the b5 ship  Guess I'll start looking for something new too


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I like the sounds of this!!





.Drama. said:


> Everyone is abandoning the b5 ship  Guess I'll start looking for something new too


It really depends. It doesn't make sense to have 3 cars. I'd hate to see the B5 go...to many memories haha if I can get a loan with a decent low monthly payment I may hang onto the b5 for a little longer and slowly return it to stock. That stuff I listed as a feeler isn't on the car (just the air struts)


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Going to miss a lot of these b5 threads


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> Going to miss a lot of these b5 threads


x2


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> Going to miss a lot of these b5 threads





CactusAvant said:


> x2


Meeeh I changed my mind haha

:wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

A couple pictures from Fixx Fest 10.

My buddy James took these.

Car is gonna get a minor facelift next year, new bumper, trunk, (maybe wheels), turbo (with all the goodies), new trunk set up possibly....

:beer::beer: heres to 2014.


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

car is looking awesome man.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> A couple pictures from Fixx Fest 10.
> 
> My buddy James took these.
> 
> ...


Good god if you put that euro trunk on our cars are twins. You going to sowo '14??


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Good god if you put that euro trunk on our cars are twins. You going to sowo '14??


Yes he is.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking good as usual Chris!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nowo for me this year. Its the same weekend as my wedding anniversary and this year will be my 10th....soooooooo with that being said, she may kill me if I go to the show over taking her somewhere nice haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My 2014 to do list so far

1. S4 bumper
2. Euro trunk
3. BT
4. Vac line delete
5. Minor wire tuckage
6. -Camber in the rear
7. Airlift fronts
8. New trunk set-up
9. Shaved rear valence
10. other engine bay stuff....looking to make an aluminum rain tray cover. Not gonna lie, I stole the idea from a friend of mine. :laugh:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Nowo for me this year. Its the same weekend as my wedding anniversary and this year will be my 10th....soooooooo with that being said, she may kill me if I go to the show over taking her somewhere nice haha


Self preservation > SoWo... Probably a wise choice sir


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Family > Cars any day homie.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I want these for next year.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I've seen that logo before, what brand are those? They would be purdy!!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I've seen that logo before, what brand are those? They would be purdy!!


Avant Garde


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I've seen that logo before, what brand are those? They would be purdy!!





.Drama. said:


> Avant Garde


I emailed them for a quote. I know their monoblocks are priced like the Klutch wheels....so I may have to go that route.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Deleted some crap yesterday. Think I'm gonna do the SAI next, need to order a block off plate first.


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Soooo since I don't want Vortex to die and I don't want IG to become my new "build thread" I'm gonna get it poppin' up in here again.

2014 to do list:

This is in route:









For this: Beltline trim is getting a refresher









This is also in route:









I need some S4 fogs too, so if ya know someone that has some for sale. Get at me!

On my still need to purchase list:









034 street density motor mounts









Poly Snub Mount









These pretty sway bar end links

Cupra R Lip for the S4 bumper

















I was thinking about replacing the entire upper control arms, but the outer bushes are still good....so I'm gonna try these out. Anyone have them? How hard are the old ones to press out?









I want to upgrade to these. I already did the rears....

Obviously I'm going BT this year. I have the turbo just need the rest....so long story short. Looks like I'm gonna be broke again this year :laugh:

Hopefully have the "euro" trunk and S4 bumper painted by February. I posted pictures of everything because its more fun to look at haha


















 I miss these for real.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You need to send me your ecu box


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> I miss these for real.


I miss you for real :wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You need to send me your ecu box


I really dooooooo as a matter a fact. I'm gonna send it out tomorrow!



.Drama. said:


> I miss you for real :wave:


Smooches


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Do you still have a stock shifter? Upgrading that was one of my favorite mods. I hear the JHM short shifters are on sale right now... 


Also, those sewer caps are sweet :thumbup:


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was going to pick up the same nardi that you've got but I was insure how it would look because I've got aluminum trim. Eager to see how it comes out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

you're giving me motivation..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CactusAvant said:


> Do you still have a stock shifter? Upgrading that was one of my favorite mods. I hear the JHM short shifters are on sale right now...
> 
> 
> Also, those sewer caps are sweet :thumbup:


Yeah. I want the short shifter, not looking to spend $250 on one though haha

Lets keep the forum alive!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Lets keep the forum alive!


Agreed! I'm gonna update everyone on what i plan on doing over winter. Been busy with school and moving home though. Need to get back on my feet.

Excited for next year and SOWO. My car WILL make it 100% this year lol


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Yeah. I want the short shifter, not looking to spend $250 on one though haha
> 
> Lets keep the forum alive!


Agreed! I bought an eBay short shifter, and I'm really happy with it. I have a short video of it if you haven't already seen it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CactusAvant said:


> Agreed! I bought an eBay short shifter, and I'm really happy with it. I have a short video of it if you haven't already seen it


Yeah post it up. I'm not anti-eBay :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Agreed! I'm gonna update everyone on what i plan on doing over winter. Been busy with school and moving home though. Need to get back on my feet.
> 
> Excited for next year and SOWO. My car WILL make it 100% this year lol


That's what we said last year 


And I know you don't want to spend a bunch on a shifter but man i installed the Jhm trio and that's the best mod I have done by far


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Got some stuff done (sort of)

Indy Fogs









Ripped all the beltline trim out....without breaking anything haha why couldn't they use the same fasteners on the dash that they used on the doors! :banghead:


















I did the dash first since it was such a pain the butthole. Debating on the shifter piece, it needs to be wrapped but trying to decided if I should use brushed aluminum or get a roll of black, or plasti dip it.


----------



## '97 (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish i had some birdseye maple!


I would try the alum. on the shifter!


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

You inspired me!










Except I opted to tear out the entire center console just to get to that pesky clip above the radio... the things we do for these cars.
I went with 3M DiNoc.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

The independent fog might is a nice touch. I was pleased when I done mine.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I still need to do that indy fog mod. Loving the updates chris.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Got everything put back together. I give it an 8 out of 10. I could have done better one the first two pieces but I cut myself short so they look a little whack on the ends haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Did some GoPro/Photoshooting today with my fellow Klutch brother. Hopefully he'll email me some videos soon.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet pics :thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

car looks amazing as always Chris


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

Fresh eace:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The car looks amazing, as usual.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CactusAvant said:


> Sweet pics :thumbup:





.Drama. said:


> car looks amazing as always Chris





AEB A4 said:


> Fresh eace:





colinisneat said:


> The car looks amazing, as usual.


Thanks my dudes!! :heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Did I mention how much I love my independent fogs :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

As most of you know I talked my little brother into buying a B5 A4 wagon last year. 

Cons: 2.8, auto, bought from sketchy dude
Pros: Cheap :laugh:

Anyway, the guy said, "oh yeah tbelt, water pump, thermostat, etc has been done in the last couple months". Well his first couple months owning it the lower control arm literally fell off on the drivers side cause the wheel to tuck into the wheel well causing the axle to break in half. It was a fun job to say the least. He bought a full replacement kit for the front end and all was good for a while.

About three weeks ago his car started over heating. He noticed the coolant reservoir was empty since his was grimy I thought he may have a hole. Well he filled it up and it worked for a while but kept draining out and dramatically got worse! One night on his drive home he heard a loud slapping sound and pulled over. No coolant in the res, slapping like crazy over heating, blah blah blah. My dad had the car towed to his mechanic who said the water pump exploded and he wanted ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with the job. He quoted my dad $1500-2000 and the water pump was $800 alone, yeah okay 

So my journey begin haha luckily I have a friend who I meet through AZ many years ago who happens to be an Audi tech. He helped me with my transmission swap and he pulled through again on his day off to help with this job. 









How my dad mechanic sent the car to my house. He had most of the front pulled off which saved us a lot of time.


















I guess the douche we bought the car from couldn't get the t-stat out...haha he just left it like this!!









For perspective 









How bad the water pump was. Thank God that belt said tensioned haha









All buttoned up. 

We had some hiccups but it went pretty smooth.





First start up.


and of course.....my car :wave:


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job :thumbup:

Always nice to clean up someone else his mess right


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

JJ. said:


> Good job :thumbup:
> 
> Always nice to clean up someone else his mess right


Yeah...but now its back in my driveway with a transmission that doesnt want to shift out of first gear haha

I'm during a filter and fluid change this week. I think thats what the problem is, he drove it all over the place yesterday then the tranny went into LIMP mode.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

When is that turbo going in? Lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

ray4624 said:


> When is that turbo going in? Lol


haha!

I still need injectors and an FMIC. I also want my S4 bumper painted and on.....


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I hear ticking 
















jk motor sounds fine. good job chris!


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

thepirate said:


> haha!
> 
> I still need injectors and an FMIC. I also want my S4 bumper painted and on.....



s4 bumper will be nice to stick an fmic behind.
I cant believe how much the little things are adding up for my elim install.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I hear ticking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha yeah its quieted down a lot....i

So drained the transmission tonight. About 3 quarts came out


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Pulled the pan off the tranny Friday night and it was full of metal shavings.....I'd say this pig is done.

I'd love to take it off my brother's hands and resurrect it to its former glory but I have no time. I'm going to post a FS ad later today with a bunch of detailed pics, he's looking to recover what he put into the motor, suspension, and tires over the last 6 months so $1500 bucks.

Its a 98 2.8 Brilliant Black Avant w/ 184k miles, if you know anyone looking PM me. I'll have an ad up later today or Monday.

I also have my old auto trans I'll throw in for parts. I'm sure the internals are the same, you won't be able to swap the actually trannys unless you convert his to FWD and who would want to do that :screwy::laugh:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Did I mention how much I love my independent fogs :laugh:


duddddeee how do you have independent fogs? funk?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

alexandermjoyce said:


> duddddeee how do you have independent fogs? funk?


There's a mod for facelift cars that allows you to do it. Don't really know much about it though. My brother did it and it didn't seem to hard. I wish I had independent fogs. Maybe some day

By the way, those cars are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

alexandermjoyce said:


> duddddeee how do you have independent fogs? funk?





CactusAvant said:


> There's a mod for facelift cars that allows you to do it. Don't really know much about it though. My brother did it and it didn't seem to hard. I wish I had independent fogs. Maybe some day
> 
> By the way, those cars are beautiful :thumbup:


Gotta mod the fog light relay. There is a DIY on how to do it but I just bought an already modded one from someone on here :laugh:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

alexandermjoyce said:


> duddddeee how do you have independent fogs? funk?


Needinganaudi did mine


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

well they look awesome, i wonder if its difficult to involve a funk button. that'd be good usage for a funk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

alexandermjoyce said:


> well they look awesome, i wonder if its difficult to involve a funk button. that'd be good usage for a funk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about doing that but i don't have the relay on the back of the button to hook up a wire too.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Ive got the independent fog light mod done on my pre facelift. Facelift is so much easier to do, pre facelift it a bit more involved.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

xdewaynex said:


> Ive got the independent fog light mod done on my pre facelift. Facelift is so much easier to do, pre facelift it a bit more involved.


Do you have the prefacelift center console, or did you swap it to facelift? Mine is facelift swapped, so I have no idea how to do the mod with the custom foglight harness I had to make haha


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Do you have the prefacelift center console, or did you swap it to facelift? Mine is facelift swapped, so I have no idea how to do the mod with the custom foglight harness I had to make haha


I think all you need to do is mod the facelift fog relay. I'm not entirely sure though. I have yet to actually wire my fogs, or even the rest of my center console yet lol.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

CactusAvant said:


> Do you have the prefacelift center console, or did you swap it to facelift? Mine is facelift swapped, so I have no idea how to do the mod with the custom foglight harness I had to make haha


Mine is pre facelift, I have no desire to swap over to the facelift. Here is my thread from AZ about the pre facelift mod. Post #13 is my diy with pictures...

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/400450-Rewiring-Fog-Light-Switch


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Not much has been going on. I did pick up a B6 S4 rear view with a compass which is pretty awesome.










Bobby (noggyS4 - I can't remember his s/n) has been down here chillin the last couple days. Last night we got out and shot some long exposures with a friend of mine. I'll get the real ones posted up when he sends them to me.




























We took some Go Pro video too hopefully that turned out :thumbup: :wave:


:heart:


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

love this thread


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

talondisanti said:


> love this thread


:wave: :heart:

#fwdbrothers


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

thepirate said:


> :wave: :heart:
> 
> #fwdbrothers


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

_*nightmoves*_























































My buddy Kyle took these a couple weeks ago. They turned out sick! I've got a bunch more just don't want to overload the tex! :laugh:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: on the pics

Paint looks like glass :thumbup:


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Not much has been going on. I did pick up a B6 S4 rear view with a compass which is pretty awesome.


I reallllly want one of these. Where did you happen to pick it up?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome shots!! This car always looks great!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

deljon said:


> I reallllly want one of these. Where did you happen to pick it up?


They're all over eBay :thumbup::thumbup:

I paid $95 shipped for mine.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> They're all over eBay :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I paid $95 shipped for mine.


Chris what's required to make the compass work?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Chris what's required to make the compass work?


If your mirror has the autodim it should plug in and work. Then you have to reset the compass by pushing in the reset button and driving in a circle at 5 mph (I drove in one for 10 mins :laugh....for real, ask Bobby.


----------



## divabrandondiva (Nov 30, 2011)

*b5 air ride cut*

where is that cut made exactly to free up the control arms. im trying to het my b5 s4 to sit lower in the front. please help.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

divabrandondiva said:


> where is that cut made exactly to free up the control arms. im trying to het my b5 s4 to sit lower in the front. please help.


Right about the upper control arms. If you bagged you can see where they hit or if you drove around real low static they most likely made little dents.


----------



## divabrandondiva (Nov 30, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Right about the upper control arms. If you bagged you can see where they hit or if you drove around real low static they most likely made little dents.


Thanks dude


----------



## divabrandondiva (Nov 30, 2011)

divabrandondiva said:


> Thanks dude


Do you know if this is safe to do on an s4 it seems like right where I need to cut is extra bracing ?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

divabrandondiva said:


> Do you know if this is safe to do on an s4 it seems like right where I need to cut is extra bracing ?


They're the same. You'll be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## divabrandondiva (Nov 30, 2011)

thepirate said:


> They're the same. You'll be fine. :thumbup:


I'm trying to figure out if it's gonna be worth it and not sketchy enough to do it. I'm on 17x10 in the front and I'm wondering if it would go low enough to sit in the lips.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

That rear view is rad. Wonder if it would work on a mk4


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

divabrandondiva said:


> I'm trying to figure out if it's gonna be worth it and not sketchy enough to do it. I'm on 17x10 in the front and I'm wondering if it would go low enough to sit in the lips.


It might be tough getting that wide of a wheel to sit nice and snug in there, my 9.5"s are pretty tight. I don't know many dudes bagged on 17s who have actually got the subframe on the ground without major camber and tiny tires in the front....then again where there's a will there's a way :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah its hard. Gotta cut the tray up and cut out for the tie rod too. Deff a lot of cutting.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

(not my photos)


*WHEELS ARE FOR SALE. NO TIRES, 18X9.5 ET30 $800 shipped O.B.O.*


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Your car looks so good :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Brennan610 said:


> Your car looks so good :thumbup:


Thanks dude. I've got some plans for paint and body work. Just need to sell these wheels to fund them! haha


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

What were you running for tire size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

ray4624 said:


> What were you running for tire size?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


215/40


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sold the Klutch wheels. Now its time for some paint and body work!


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

What kind of camera are you shooting with? Your pictures are so crisp and clear, especially at night.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Brennan610 said:


> What kind of camera are you shooting with? Your pictures are so crisp and clear, especially at night.


All the real photos are shot with a Canon not sure the model my friend Kyle has taken the last few I posted. The other ones are taken with my Iphone 5s ic:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Dropping off my S4 bumper and euro trunk lid at the paint shop tomorrow :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shoestrings/14504747050" title="image by Chris Nelson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5585/14504747050_33fb7ea46c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="image"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shoestrings/14708599012" title="image by Chris Nelson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3916/14708599012_ea3d80d895_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="image"></a>




*Progress 2014**


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

S4 bumper on. *SOMEONE FIND ME SOME DANG FOG LIGHTS!!*

I'll try and tackle the trunk lid this weekend.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So delicious chris! Trunk is easy just take your time


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## skiziks34 (Jun 12, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*TEASER*


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn..seeing this just makes me regret getting my a4 bumper painted and not spending the extra $ on a s4 bumper. :facepalm: Your car looks really clean though. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

crazyquik22023 said:


> Damn..seeing this just makes me regret getting my a4 bumper painted and not spending the extra $ on a s4 bumper. :facepalm: Your car looks really clean though. :thumbup:


Thanks! 














































Just a hand full of the photos he took. Maybe Sam will through some of the others up on The Social Club's website. :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


>


Gramps?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Gramps?


You whippersnapper you!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> You whippersnapper you!


Not gunna lie I'm super jealous of the fully shaved s4 bumper


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Not gunna lie I'm super jealous of the fully shaved s4 bumper


I'm pretty pleased with it. I'm picking up some fogs from a local guy on Thursday.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

looks soooo good!!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Just a hand full of the photos he took. Maybe Sam will through some of the others up on The Social Club's website. :wave:


Gotta get with Kyle and get a link to his flickr... got the post all written though  

Everyone else, go check out www.wearetsc.com or find us on Instagram @thesocialclub_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> Gotta get with Kyle and get a link to his flickr... got the post all written though
> 
> Everyone else, go check out www.wearetsc.com or find us on Instagram @thesocialclub_


I think its just Kyle Lipsey. Just search his name! opcorn:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shoestrings/15228760242" title="morningclearwater1 by Chris Nelson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3889/15228760242_b871c6c2ae_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="morningclearwater1"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15228574732" title="IMG_3650 by Kyle Lipsey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5590/15228574732_9b32a2000d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="IMG_3650"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15042170459" title="IMG_3649 by Kyle Lipsey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5573/15042170459_4466e38c44_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="IMG_3649"></a>


Yes. I still have this turd.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking so good!!


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Those grey centers looks great with the black exterior paint.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks amazing man.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its been a while, heres an update. Traded the Linea Corse wheels for 3sdm .005 18x9.5 squared. I'm moving to Houston next week so the car currently has no plate. I threw on this Florida flag plate to drive it around for the shoot haha. I bought a 2007 GMC Sierra to trailer the car to Texas and I'll have the truck as a daily since the area of my new job is a pretty industrial area with nasty roads. My buddy Kyle took all these photos


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

It looks really good with the 3sdm's. That rear fitment is on point :thumbup:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Your car makes any kind of wheels look amazing. Car is look great man.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Now that I see the wheels on a screen bigger than my phone you definitely need to change up the color on those. But hey, your black b5 looks great and still runs lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Surprised this many people commented on this haha chris it looks good man. Good luck to you and the fam on the new location!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

:wave::heart:eace::beer:opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

:wave::heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

AEB A4 said:


> :wave::heart:eace::beer:opcorn::thumbup:





berg cup said:


> :wave::heart:


:wave: :heart: :thumbup:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shoestrings/16321090022" title="Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7569/16321090022_6366e46482_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>

So my new airlift front bags arrived 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shoestrings/16126162820" title=" by Chris Nelson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7487/16126162820_8d878dde39_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt=" "></a>

Also I'm officially in Texas dailying a GMC Sierra 1500 ext cab. Here is my son making good use of the left over packing supplies.


----------



## J-Thib (Aug 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> :wave: :heart: :thumbup:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shoestrings/16321090022" title="Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7569/16321090022_6366e46482_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>
> 
> ...


Welcome to Texas!!! You will enjoy!!

Several of us meet up on the first Friday of every month at Southwells Hamburger on Taylor for small show and shines/hanging out.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shoestrings/16126162820" title=" by Chris Nelson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7487/16126162820_8d878dde39_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt=" "></a>
> 
> Also I'm officially in Texas dailying a GMC Sierra 1500 ext cab. Here is my son making good use of the left over packing supplies.


And the picture of you jumping is mysteriously missing.....................


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats on the move and the car is looking great as usual. I'm thinking of trading in the RS4s for these since I'll be getting the car back on the road shortly


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

J-Thib said:


> Welcome to Texas!!! You will enjoy!!
> 
> Several of us meet up on the first Friday of every month at Southwells Hamburger on Taylor for small show and shines/hanging out.


Thanks! I bought some wheels from John (not sure his last name, he owned a white MK5) today who told me about the meet. Whats funny is the wheels he sold me were some wheels I sold him a couple years ago...small world! I'll have to make it out to one of these meets though, he said it was a good one.

Untitled by C.A.N., on Flickr


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Untitled by C.A.N., on Flickr

Went back to an OEM wheel.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I missed those wheels on your car. Good to see you got em back! It's crazy you were able to find the exact ones you had! 

Also the TT wheel looks great. Now all you need is the TT shift knob to match :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> I missed those wheels on your car. Good to see you got em back! It's crazy you were able to find the exact ones you had!
> 
> Also the TT wheel looks great. Now all you need is the TT shift knob to match :thumbup:


Oh yeah! Never thought of that. :thumbup:


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

✊✊ saw this coming lol your car looks the best with this combo. Small world indeed lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> ✊✊ saw this coming lol your car looks the best with this combo. Small world indeed lol


I was missing them haha


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Always been a fan of those wheels. Still kicking myself in the ass for missing out on a set locally.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I knew you'd have another set of these again :thumbup: Thats awesome that they are the same ones too.

Still can't decide if these or the MAEs are my favorite. Looks great dude :thumbup:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't believe you picked up your old wheels. They look awesome on your car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

CactusAvant said:


> I knew you'd have another set of these again :thumbup: Thats awesome that they are the same ones too.
> 
> Still can't decide if these or the MAEs are my favorite. Looks great dude :thumbup:





Brennan610 said:


> I can't believe you picked up your old wheels. They look awesome on your car :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks dudes and yes I need another set of MAEs! haha I won't sell these this time though.


Untitled by C.A.N., on Flickr

  by C.A.N., on Flickr


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks great! Nice pics as well


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Stages: 2007-2015*
































































































Untitled by C.A.N.
IMG_0150 by kyle.lipsey
Untitled by C.A.N.

Took this from the first page and added some photos....I've owned it since 2005 (bought it for the wife), it became my daily in 2007, went from cream/brown interior to all S4 Black in 2008, went on air in 2010, went from auto to manual in 2012, has had various wheels, has had some minor paint work (S4 front and 96 trunk), was going to go BT in 2014 but decided to sell all that and keep it slow and simple. I still own the car and now its no longer my daily, it sits in my garage only to be driven when its nice outside :laugh: 

I have no major plans for it at the moment. It needs the TB done and some other maintenance things done soon.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Still the best B5.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

:heart: wish I got to see you and this car more often


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Still the best B5.





.Drama. said:


> :heart: wish I got to see you and this car more often


:heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

by C.A.N., on Flickr

Untitled by C.A.N., on Flickr


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it's about time you popped those skirts and rear valance off and had them painted


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

get the MAEs back


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I think it's about time you popped those skirts and rear valance off and had them painted


Its in the plans for sure. They're starting to fade.




P Q said:


> get the MAEs back


One day I'll have a set of three piece crown jewels.


  by C.A.N., on Flickr

  by C.A.N., on Flickr

  by C.A.N., on Flickr


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Untitled by C.A.N., on Flickr

new guts for baby girl.


----------



## JJ. (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like you got some cleaning to do, or does it look worse than it really is?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Let me know how it is mounting the power seats in the car. I might have to do the same on a buddys a4


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see em installed! These are probably my favorite S4 seats.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

JJ. said:


> Looks like you got some cleaning to do, or does it look worse than it really is?


No way to get blood out of a suede seat, especially as much as was in it haha I found a replacement seat should be here tomorrow. I paid $250 for all this and $200 for just the one seat haha 



P Q said:


> Let me know how it is mounting the power seats in the car. I might have to do the same on a buddys a4


I cut the wiring harness off the car when I pulled the seats so it should be pretty easy.....should be. 



crazexr7 said:


> Can't wait to see em installed! These are probably my favorite S4 seats.


Yes! You know I will.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

by C.A.N., on Flickr
Untitled by C.A.N., on Flickr
  by C.A.N., on Flickr


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Those seats really look good with rest of the car! Ive got to find myself a set of those wheels soon and close.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks so good!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

xdewaynex said:


> Those seats really look good with rest of the car! Ive got to find myself a set of those wheels soon and close.





crazexr7 said:


> Looks so good!


Yeah I love them. The driver's seat is having some issues that I've gotta figure out, I don't think I'd want to drive it around with the seat in full gangster lean mode haha


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

The seats in my avant are exactly like that. Has to be some sort of sheared gear or something on the reclining motor.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

i love my sewercaps! just have to get fender to wheel like yours haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> The seats in my avant are exactly like that. Has to be some sort of sheared gear or something on the reclining motor.


Well I swapped the seat backs (old pass seat to drivers seat) and its still not leaning forward enough....I think the culprit is the seat height/tilt function. Its probably leaned all the way forward but the seat has to much back tilt. I've got the extra base with all the motors that work so I'm gonna swap the motors out. Hopefully that'll fix it, I can't drive it right now


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So I finally realized my driver's seat was bent preventing the tilt function from working. Quick search on ebay and I found a driver's seat base:

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Seat base swapped and everything back together. Leather wrinkled a little 

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Damage I found under the cushion. Force of rear impact crumpled the front of the seat. I didn't realize the damage was this bad until the cushion came off. 

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Installed a B5 Passat sunshade yesterday.

Process
Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr


Went pretty smooth, only issue I had was with the hanging rod. It was slightly to long and I had to cut it a bit on either side. I also had to modify the clips since the A4's headliner is different, nothing a couple screws couldn't fix.


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

That looks awesome. I want to do this mod so bad. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Still here eace:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks so good Chris!


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

:wave:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/B5-Battalion/242369779178468?fref=ts


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking good:thumbup: I'm really jealous of that sunshade haha, btw what boost gauge is that? I really like how it looks!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

michal_s87 said:


> :wave:
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/B5-Battalion/242369779178468?fref=ts





crazexr7 said:


> Looks so good Chris!


Thanks dudes!



19birel said:


> Looking good:thumbup: I'm really jealous of that sunshade haha, btw what boost gauge is that? I really like how it looks!


Thanks man, its a Prosport gauge with a boost gauge vent mount.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

you put power to the seats? you didn't want to just wasp the foam and covers onto the a4 frames?


----------



## Sumo337 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sewer caps pare the best.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

You got a votex (or whatever) lip? Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm a big fan of that shaved front bumper


----------



## Sumo337 (Aug 27, 2012)

eBay lip.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr
> 
> Still here eace:


Wasnt sold on these wheels on b5 until this...:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Wasnt sold on these wheels on b5 until this...:beer:


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sumo337 said:


> Sewer caps pare the best.


Volcano black?


----------



## Sumo337 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ebony Black Pearl










Kinda a close-up.

What spacers you have on there?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sumo337 said:


> Ebony Black Pearl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr


I'm running 20mm on all four corners.


----------



## chenchaone (May 25, 2007)

michal_s87 said:


> :wave:
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/B5-Battalion/242369779178468?fref=ts


thanks you :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Rough Country 4.5" full suspension lift 
Mickey Thompson Classic III 17x9 -12et
Mickey Thompson "Baja ATZ" 305/65 tires

Coming next week, clear corner headlights/bumper lights and fog light kit with 6k HIDs
Very near future color matching the lower front bumper to the rest of the truck. 



So I was yelled at the other day for joining a GM forum and not continuing my car/truck updated on Vortex....so here it is :laugh:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looks good. Ive always liked this body style Sierra/Silverado. I hope you got one that isnt suffering from rocker rot.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

xdewaynex said:


> Looks good. Ive always liked this body style Sierra/Silverado. I hope you got one that isnt suffering from rocker rot.


My favorite body style too. Luckily this truck has been a Florida truck since leaving the factory. Only thing I see being an issue is the bed frame rails have some salt water damage which I hope to sand down and get it sprayed soon.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr


So this thing will officially (legally ) be on the road this week. It passed Texas state inspections surprisingly enough....now its time to fix some minor things and get an alignment.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

🙌🙌🙌🙌 looking good 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

considered a cupra lip?


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

Lookin good as always


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

My fav


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

SomeDayS4 said:


> considered a cupra lip?


I have! I may pick one up soon.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Bumper color matched and HID fogs installed.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

wait you moved?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

P Q said:


> wait you moved?


wow dude. Its been a year haha you don't follow me on IG anymore?? :laugh:


Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

:heart::beer::thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

thepirate said:


> wow dude. Its been a year haha you don't follow me on IG anymore?? :laugh:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr


Of course I do I just never paid any attention to the plates lmao


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

thepirate said:


> wow dude. Its been a year haha you don't follow me on IG anymore?? :laugh:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Still haven't gotten tags for this thing...I did drive it to pick up some food last week and tore an airline.....:facepalm:

Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr

Most of my time has been spent getting back into skating....man I missed it.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Car still looks great. 

I recently got back into riding bmx again thanks to a few friends. Feels good to get back on a bike after 6yrs.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

xdewaynex said:


> Car still looks great.
> 
> I recently got back into riding bmx again thanks to a few friends. Feels good to get back on a bike after 6yrs.


My son got me back into skating haha he's actually pretty good for such a short period of time.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wheels look amazing :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Untitled by Chris Nelson, on Flickr
> 
> WHO WANTS SOME SHINY WHEELS? LOOKING TO SELL THEM.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

sowocruise4 by Chris Nelson


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh wow throw back


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Oh wow throw back


Fly down to Houston and fix my ac/heater and do a timing belt job. I'll pay you in tacos and beer.


----------

